# Incredible Bulk's Attack on 2011



## Incredible Bulk

*xx*


----------



## WillOdling

I'll be watching mate.


----------



## 1Tonne

Look forward to watching the change mate, good luck. Subbed.


----------



## bootneck01

hope it all gots well mate itl fall off straight away wen ya get bk into it,


----------



## Rudedog

Look forward to this mate


----------



## Greyphantom

I will also be looking in... interesting to see that your hernia op healed so well... did you have much scaring after the op? (only ask as I have had the same and its still healing, particularly the scarring)... did you use any thing to help the skin heal nicely? Cheers mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys 

had my run of bad luck and hopefully its all behind me now.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Greyphantom said:


> I will also be looking in... interesting to see that your hernia op healed so well... did you have much scaring after the op? (only ask as I have had the same and its still healing, particularly the scarring)... did you use any thing to help the skin heal nicely? Cheers mate


healing was pretty bad if i'm honest, after surgery the internal bleeding created a haemotoma the size of a large egg on the wound area, the doc had to drain 20ml of blood out of it.

it only flattened out a middle of july and the scar has stopped resembling a 2nd belly button :lol:

I used no creams on the scar, just kept it clean.

when i train i feel the rare tug of the scar tissue but thats mainly when i bench for some reason?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey wilbert! 

Not much food talk of worth other than the diet typed above!

Yeah yeah, give it two weeks and you'll be asking on how shredded my glutes are and can i hoik up the boxers on the next rear double bicep pose lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> healing was pretty bad if i'm honest, after surgery the internal bleeding created a haemotoma the size of a large egg on the wound area, the doc had to drain 20ml of blood out of it.
> 
> it only flattened out a middle of july and the scar has stopped resembling a 2nd belly button :lol:
> 
> I used no creams on the scar, just kept it clean.
> 
> when i train i feel the rare tug of the scar tissue but thats mainly when i bench for some reason?


I know what you mean mate... mine opened again at the top inch or so and took weeks and weeks to heal over... still looks like a small 2nd belly button lol...

I also get the tug on scar tissue but I notice it more when I do hamstring curls, but I did notice it a lot when it was fairly new on the bench...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ouchy.... they glue you back together too?

I was ****ed at the size of the scar as i was expecting key-hole surgery not a 2.5" fanny.

I think the reopening set you back, when was your op? mine was june 5th


----------



## hilly

good to see this up on here mate. I will be following. Looks like were going to both be gaining at the same time. should be fun 

diet looks nice and varied, i bet you cant wait to see more carbs added to it once ure bf is down a bit altho i think your being hard on yourself and i personally dont think its bad what so ever. remember as soon as that muscle memory kicks in and you fill out you will look much leaner instantly.

the yogurt in your diet. will it just be like a stores own low fat natural yogurt/greek yogurt etc?


----------



## Greyphantom

After the op they had stitched me only but the top came loose... opened quick a lot and then they had to pack it with special seaweed wool stuff that made it heal from the bottom up... had to visit the nurse every other day for weeks to get it all done... my op was a while ago... mid april but I still have a considerable scar showing... (pics in my journal)... definitely set me back a bit but what can you do, just heal and keep on going... the cut was also much longer than I thought... but apparantly the hernia was bigger than first thought... woo freaking hoo...


----------



## OJay

fingers crossed this is the start of something good for you mate, hopefully your injuries and bad luck gone and can move onwards and upwards 

good luck


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly said:


> good to see this up on here mate. I will be following. Looks like were going to both be gaining at the same time. should be fun
> 
> diet looks nice and varied, i bet you cant wait to see more carbs added to it once ure bf is down a bit altho i think your being hard on yourself and i personally dont think its bad what so ever. remember as soon as that muscle memory kicks in and you fill out you will look much leaner instantly.
> 
> the yogurt in your diet. will it just be like a stores own low fat natural yogurt/greek yogurt etc?


Hey Hilly!

I'm a forum whore :laugh: :cool2:

I cant wait to shift a few lbs and you are right, once the chub has shifted, get on some higher carbs maybe and see the lifts improve.

Its in James's hands and i trust the direction he'll lead me

Muscle memory, cant wait for it to kick in!!!

Sick of knowing how big i used to be and what i was lifting prior, it demotivates you when your in the gym at times.

the yoghurt will be a store bought one, nothing fancy.

James has said i can flavour it with sugar free jelly granules for some taste as it can be a bit sour



Greyphantom said:


> After the op they had stitched me only but the top came loose... opened quick a lot and then they had to pack it with special seaweed wool stuff that made it heal from the bottom up... had to visit the nurse every other day for weeks to get it all done... my op was a while ago... mid april but I still have a considerable scar showing... (pics in my journal)... definitely set me back a bit but what can you do, just heal and keep on going... the cut was also much longer than I thought... but apparantly the hernia was bigger than first thought... woo freaking hoo...


they stitched you? wow, it must of been a big wound.

i've had to use that sea-weed stuff, i had a 7" gash on my lower back (ok, between the ass cheeks!) from a pilodinal sinus and it was too deep to stitch so for a month a nurse came round daily to pack it for me lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OJay said:


> fingers crossed this is the start of something good for you mate, hopefully your injuries and bad luck gone and can move onwards and upwards
> 
> good luck


cheers OJ! :beer:


----------



## hilly

i use a sugar free maple syrup and cinnamon in plain yogurt mate. I get it from low carb megastore. makes a good addition to stuff like yogurt/pancakes etc etc. goes on weetabix well instead of sugar etc


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i've killed cinnamon lol... i over used it on both preps to add flavour to my oatmeal and cant stand the smell now

low carb megastore? is that an online place?


----------



## Raptor

Incredible Bulk said:


> i've killed cinnamon lol... i over used it on both preps to add flavour to my oatmeal and cant stand the smell now
> 
> *
> low carb megastore*? is that an online place?


Just checked that place out, looks ace!


----------



## hilly

yes mate its a website. the maple syrup they do is calorie free/sugar free. they also do bbq sauces ec i used for prepping but im not so anal in off season and use reggea reggea as its pretty good calorie wise


----------



## Raptor

hilly said:


> yes mate its a website. the maple syrup they do is calorie free/sugar free. they also do bbq sauces ec i used for prepping but im not so anal in off season and use reggea reggea as its pretty good calorie wise


ZOMG: http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/sweets?page=1

This website is a goldmine!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

The Raptor said:


> ZOMG: http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/sweets?page=1
> 
> This website is a goldmine!!


 :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Syko

Looking forward to another great thread / journal :thumbup1:

Good luck


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers! 

My order from BSD has arrived by recorded delivery, love these guys.... always good to have supplements before the weekend!

Beta-alanine and BCAA caps/tabs....

I'm going to see what the BA is like as i've read it gives a certain buzz


----------



## OJay

lol low carb megastore............. thats is the 9th wonder of the world


----------



## jw007

Why are you Trying to reduce size of your legs???

If I had a freaky bodypart I would try get it as big as poss???


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I had the biggest legs/calves on the stage at the nabba novice finals -1st timers class.

The freakyness didnt get me higher than my 6th place, i was told by the judges it went against me as it made my upper half out of balance.

I am tempted dont get me wrong, i love nothing more than 15 reppers with 170kg but i want to win on stage, not be spanked down by a guy who has smaller pins but is 'more balanced'.

in it to win it


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> I had the biggest legs/calves on the stage at the nabba novice finals -1st timers class.
> 
> The freakyness didnt get me higher than my 6th place, i was told by the judges it went against me as it made my upper half out of balance.
> 
> I am tempted dont get me wrong, i love nothing more than 15 reppers with 170kg but i want to win on stage, not be spanked down by a guy who has smaller pins but is 'more balanced'.
> 
> in it to win it


Fck it, get them bigger

Just get upper body bigger still...

If you had small legs, doubt you would have placed 6th TBH so theres a dicotomy

People are impressed by freaky bodyparts FACT

2 guys on stage, one super symetrical, one pretty good but Fckin HUUUGEEE guns

Who is the audience going to be talking about??

Having Dominant legs never did platz and harm, his upper body was sh1t (in comparison to others around at that time)

Ernie Taylor made a career out of just having Big arms

Just my opinion mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

never thought about it like that joe...

ponder time...

cheers!


----------



## pod13

Incredible Bulk said:


> they stitched you? wow, it must of been a big wound.
> 
> i've had to use that sea-weed stuff, i had a 7" gash on my lower back (ok, between the ass cheeks!) from a pilodinal sinus and it was too deep to stitch so for a month a nurse came round daily to pack it for me lol.


I have pretty much the exact same scar as you following my para-umbilical hernia op from last August. I had a straight repair - internal sutures to close up the hole in the abdominal wall and an absorbable suture to close the skin. I had 8 weeks off training. 10 weeks after surgery, I rolled over in bed and it popped again and started hurting. I went to the GP who referred me to the same bloke who then told me that I had another one just underneath the first (covering his back really). So I was put on the surgery list and got my revision surgery done on 28th May this year. I'm leaving it 12 weeks before starting back at training this time - 20 more days to go and counting. I now have another scar 1 inch under the old one (just at the top of the belly button crease). This time they used a goretex mesh to cover the hole and sutured the skin up with another absorbable suture. I had less post op pain with the second op - possibly because the hole wasn't closed under tension?

My first scar is pretty thick - I have a tendency towards hypertrophic scarring and I got a superficial infection in the scarline so I'm now using bio-oil and cross-friction massage on the second scar and it's helping a bit (only doing it once a day though).

How soon after surgery did your surgeon recommend going back to the gym? Are you easing yourself back into it gradually? Did they use a mesh or did they just sew the hole up? Hope it settles down quickly for you and you don't get any further trouble with it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chilisi said:


> Good luck mate. Keep up the good work.


cheers chilisi!



pod13 said:


> I have pretty much the exact same scar as you following my para-umbilical hernia op from last August.
> 
> How soon after surgery did your surgeon recommend going back to the gym? Are you easing yourself back into it gradually? Did they use a mesh or did they just sew the hole up? Hope it settles down quickly for you and you don't get any further trouble with it


Wow, i got it easy then!

Surgeon only recommended two weeks out of the gym which i did but i didnt pick up any weight off the floor for around 4 weeks.

Only recently started squatting and bent rowing again.

No mesh, they sewed me up.

Thanks for the post 

I hope your back to training 100% soon


----------



## gumballdom

nice to see this up and running. will be following!

Do you still train at city gym btw?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey dom, still train at City, just use another gym time to time for variance and cardio.


----------



## pod13

Incredible Bulk said:


> Wow, i got it easy then!
> 
> Surgeon only recommended two weeks out of the gym which i did but i didnt pick up any weight off the floor for around 4 weeks.
> 
> Only recently started squatting and bent rowing again.
> 
> No mesh, they sewed me up.
> 
> Thanks for the post
> 
> I hope your back to training 100% soon


So do I! Here's a link (below) to that bio-oil stuff I mentioned - or it's a couple of pound more expensive in Boots. After years of recommending it to patients I can now speak from personal experience that it's actually alright for reducing scarring. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00129XP8M/ref=asc_df_B00129XP8M732099?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B00129XP8M


----------



## gumballdom

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey dom, still train at City, just use another gym time to time for variance and cardio.


my misses lives in southsea so when im staying at hers i train at lougars, but thinking of popping down city gym


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pod13 said:


> So do I! Here's a link (below) to that bio-oil stuff I mentioned - or it's a couple of pound more expensive in Boots. After years of recommending it to patients I can now speak from personal experience that it's actually alright for reducing scarring.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00129XP8M/ref=asc_df_B00129XP8M732099?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B00129XP8M


i prefer johnson and johnsons baby oil gel, its brilliant.

I only use it when i'm bulking as i always feel my lat skin ripping by the arm pits :cursing:



gumballdom said:


> my misses lives in southsea so when im staying at hers i train at lougars, but thinking of popping down city gym


lougars is a great gym, ian hendy got me into bodybuilding training when i was 15.

Shame its a small place as i cant stand over crowded gyms.

Let me know when your swinging on down to city


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Shoulders, Traps n Triceps

DB Laterals

15kg - 10 reps x 3 sets

Machine OH Press

4 sets

Front Barbell Raises

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

*drop sets*

--> 20kg

--> 15kg

--> 10kg

BB Shrugs (no straps)

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

FacePulls

3 x sets

Skulls

50kg - 6 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 8 reps

Tri-Pushdowns

stack - 10 reps

stack - 10 reps

stack - 10 reps

This was training at the fitness gym, need to start taking a log book to the gym again as i havent got a clue what i'm lifting on some exercises.

Seem to be improving with every workout which is great


----------



## LittleChris

Always enjoy your journals so will follow this one with interest.

Any shows in mind or is it a case of concentrating on the overall plan and then see where a show will fit into that?


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey Hey Hey Chunkster.....count me in for the ride!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Greyphantom

pod13 said:


> I have pretty much the exact same scar as you following my para-umbilical hernia op from last August. I had a straight repair - internal sutures to close up the hole in the abdominal wall and an absorbable suture to close the skin. I had 8 weeks off training. 10 weeks after surgery, I rolled over in bed and it popped again and started hurting. I went to the GP who referred me to the same bloke who then told me that I had another one just underneath the first (covering his back really). So I was put on the surgery list and got my revision surgery done on 28th May this year. I'm leaving it 12 weeks before starting back at training this time - 20 more days to go and counting. I now have another scar 1 inch under the old one (just at the top of the belly button crease). This time they used a goretex mesh to cover the hole and sutured the skin up with another absorbable suture. I had less post op pain with the second op - possibly because the hole wasn't closed under tension?
> 
> My first scar is pretty thick - I have a tendency towards hypertrophic scarring and I got a superficial infection in the scarline so I'm now using bio-oil and cross-friction massage on the second scar and it's helping a bit (only doing it once a day though).
> 
> How soon after surgery did your surgeon recommend going back to the gym? Are you easing yourself back into it gradually? Did they use a mesh or did they just sew the hole up? Hope it settles down quickly for you and you don't get any further trouble with it


For mine they told me 4 weeks after the surgery I could start light and build as it felt better... even after it opened I could still lift albeit very light... they sewed the hole closed in the ab wall, put in a mesh and then the dissolvable stitches in the skin... perhaps they dissolved too soon


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Always enjoy your journals so will follow this one with interest.
> 
> Any shows in mind or is it a case of concentrating on the overall plan and then see where a show will fit into that?


hey chris :beer:

shows in mind are early summer so possibly the UKBFF S.E and the muscletalk show in June, see how it goes and where i am as you say 



Greyphantom said:


> For mine they told me 4 weeks after the surgery I could start light and build as it felt better... even after it opened I could still lift albeit very light... they sewed the hole closed in the ab wall, put in a mesh and then the dissolvable stitches in the skin... perhaps they dissolved too soon


possibly, i had my appendix out via key hole surgery and one of the holes (they do 2 holes) opened up a bit but luckily it was a tiny hole so it healed up ok'ish.



ElfinTan said:


> Hey Hey Hey Chunkster.....count me in for the ride!!!!!
> 
> xxx


heeeeeeeeeeeeellloooooooo tan! Yup, i'm the chunkster again :lol: :innocent:

Soon to be the non chunkster as James has me lean out over the coming months. I just love good food too much, well....quantity of good food is the reason :tongue:


----------



## pod13

Greyphantom said:


> For mine they told me 4 weeks after the surgery I could start light and build as it felt better... even after it opened I could still lift albeit very light... they sewed the hole closed in the ab wall, put in a mesh and then the dissolvable stitches in the skin... perhaps they dissolved too soon


It's difficult to say really. Most suture materials used to sew skin up lose a lot of tension after about 2 weeks (and have varying absorption rates). Generally, surgeons have a preference for certain types of suture based on the bit they're sewing up. If I'm sewing some deep tissue (in the foot as I only operate on feet) I use a suture that keeps good tension and takes a while to absorb. For skin I use one that looses most of its tension in about 2 weeks and gets completely absorbed in about 3 months. Not sure what suture they used in my hernia, but it didn't do the trick the first time round. If they put a mesh in they usually just bung it over the hole and sew it into the ab wall (so I'm told). Not sure what the numpty who operated on me used as he was too rude to bother seeing me afterwards - just hope it works second time around. 

Was yours in the same place as IB's (and mine)? Are you back up to full strength yet? Apologies for the deviation from the OP.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no worries about the hernia talk, its good for some to have an insight to how much it dumps you on your ass training wise during recovery


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> possibly, i had my appendix out via key hole surgery and one of the holes (they do 2 holes) opened up a bit but luckily it was a tiny hole so it healed up ok'ish.


I have had appendix done too but again it was a looong cut as it had burst and then reattached itself on the intestine wall then went again... right mess... (are we all old men talking about our war wounds lol)



pod13 said:


> It's difficult to say really. Most suture materials used to sew skin up lose a lot of tension after about 2 weeks (and have varying absorption rates). Generally, surgeons have a preference for certain types of suture based on the bit they're sewing up. If I'm sewing some deep tissue (in the foot as I only operate on feet) I use a suture that keeps good tension and takes a while to absorb. For skin I use one that looses most of its tension in about 2 weeks and gets completely absorbed in about 3 months. Not sure what suture they used in my hernia, but it didn't do the trick the first time round. If they put a mesh in they usually just bung it over the hole and sew it into the ab wall (so I'm told). Not sure what the numpty who operated on me used as he was too rude to bother seeing me afterwards - just hope it works second time around.
> 
> Was yours in the same place as IB's (and mine)? Are you back up to full strength yet? Apologies for the deviation from the OP.


cant remember the exact name but it looks to be, its from just above the belly button to just below the sternum... just getting back to full strength now really and a bit more... but still being careful really... squatting and deads give no twinges (although my deads are still quite light but squats are back to pre op weights but more reps)...

my surgeon was very good, came to me before (as did the anaethitist (sp) and then after as well... yeah got the mesh and he said he sewed up the hole, put the mesh it and then sewed me up... or something along those lines I was a bit out of it still... lol...



Incredible Bulk said:


> no worries about the hernia talk, its good for some to have an insight to how much it dumps you on your ass training wise during recovery


first couple of weeks I was walking around like an old man, worse really as I had old men passing me as if they were sprinting... in total I was probably off proper training for a few months... that includes the run up to the op and then the build up after the op...


----------



## bizzlewood

Good luck with everything


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers bizzlewood!


----------



## OJay

did you actually have a particular show in mind mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

early summer show mate, looking at UKBFF S.E and muscletalk show in June.

OK, weekly food shopping done for the new diet!!

Cost...£55

I have veg and mixed nuts already in stock so not part of the money spent, so really £60.


----------



## Syko

Nice photo :thumbup1:

What times dinner? :laugh:


----------



## OJay

I love being on the same food makes shopping so easy, get the routine sorted exactly where everything is week in week out


----------



## Incredible Bulk

me too!

i can easily eat the same stuff day in day out, it makes noting changes easy with regards to BF% and energy.


----------



## hilly

agree with you boys my eating is pretty repetitive and i dont mind at all.

bulk do you have any scheduled cheat meals/ time or a day off so to speak on this that james is allowing/advising


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi there, good luck with your prep and progress towards 2011. Glad things are moving forwards for you.


----------



## OJay

hilly said:


> agree with you boys my eating is pretty repetitive and i dont mind at all.
> 
> bulk do you have any scheduled cheat meals/ time or a day off so to speak on this that james is allowing/advising


Yep people can't see why I eat same day in day out but makes changes easy to do and it's more a lifestyle than a diet to me' now....it's the norm


----------



## Rudedog

OJay said:


> Yep people can't see why I eat same day in day out but makes changes easy to do and it's more a lifestyle than a diet to me' now....it's the norm


People say the same thing to me yet they eat white bread sandwiches and crisps everyday


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly said:


> agree with you boys my eating is pretty repetitive and i dont mind at all.
> 
> bulk do you have any scheduled cheat meals/ time or a day off so to speak on this that james is allowing/advising


not at this point mate, as i said on MT, the last 6 months has been a 'eat what i like' scenario because i thought "what harm can it do?"...

hence my situation now where i need to trim down a few notches :lol:

you know the score, leaning out pffseason helps prep 10x



Bettyboo said:


> Hi there, good luck with your prep and progress towards 2011. Glad things are moving forwards for you.


cheers bettyboo! :thumbup1:



OJay said:


> Yep people can't see why I eat same day in day out but makes changes easy to do and it's more a lifestyle than a diet to me' now....it's the norm





Rudedog said:


> People say the same thing to me yet they eat white bread sandwiches and crisps everyday


i feel more lost when i'm left to my own devices without a show to work towards. By keeping things regimented i feel more at ease, guess i'd of done well in the army lol.

LMAO RD, i have a guy preach to me the glory of a healthy diet but goes to the pub every lunch for a few pints and pub grub :lol:


----------



## RACK

I'll be in this one too mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good to have you in here RACK! 

Last nights back/bicep workout

Smith Barbell shrugs

120kg - 2 x 10 reps

130kg - 1 x 10 reps

Lat pulldowns (med grip)*

2 x 7 reps

C.G Pulldowns

2 x 7 reps

Machine Rows*

3 x 10 reps

Single hand machine rows

3 x 8 reps

Low Pulley Rows - wide grip to chest*

3 x 10 reps

EZ curls

55kg - 2 x 6 reps

50kg - 1 x 6 reps

DB curls

22.5kg - 3 x 6 reps

Cable Curls

3 x 10 reps

I've ommited weights as its a new gym and i dont remember the weights i used off the top of my head. Its all in my note book.

The exercises marked with an * are either using the whole weight stack or a plate or two off it.

Confidence and motivation in the gym has grown ten fold, weights already back on the up.

Woke up at 5:30am to do my morning cardio at the gym, it flew by on the cross trainer as i watched the news for 40 mins.


----------



## RACK

Sounds like all is coming back to you nicely mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

KJW said:


> Excellent read, just discovered it there when I was browsing.


Cheers KJW! 



RACK said:


> Sounds like all *its all coming back to you* nicely mate


Just like what Meatloaf and celine dion sung eh? :laugh:

Oh yeah baby...... :lol: :cool2:


----------



## RACK

FPMSL!!! I nearly posted a link to that vid but thought against it haha


----------



## Nathrakh

Great read mate - will be following this and glad you're back 100% again.


----------



## Raptor

Nice one 

See your back on 'dat dere celltek' 

Must be a good feeling after being off so long.... Im off for now but not that shut down.

Long live HCG


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> FPMSL!!! I nearly posted a link to that vid but thought against it haha


its now stuck in my head...no joke... :lol:

not the whole song...just that one line in a loop :cursing:



Nathrakh said:


> Great read mate - will be following this and glad you're back 100% again.


cheers nud, good to see you in here!



The Raptor said:


> Nice one
> 
> See your back on 'dat dere celltek'
> 
> Must be a good feeling after being off so long.... Im off for now but not that shut down.
> 
> Long live HCG


ahh dat der celltek 

Its been 6 months free and clean but feel so much better for it.

:beer:


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> early summer show mate, looking at UKBFF S.E and muscletalk show in June.
> 
> OK, weekly food shopping done for the new diet!!
> 
> Cost...£55
> 
> I have veg and mixed nuts already in stock so not part of the money spent, so really £60.


LMFAO

*Oatcakes...*

I can tell straight away whos done your diet:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lmao joe...this aint wheel of fcking fortune, i said it was James on pg 1 ha ha ha ha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest n Triceps

Bench (smith)

130kg - 6 reps

130 kg - 6 reps

130kg - 4 reps (pinned under the bar, thank god for the smith saftey catch!)

Incline Smith

80kg - 8 reps

90kg - 6 reps

95kg - 6 reps

95kg - 6 reps

M/C Press

14 plates - 8 reps

14 plates - 8 reps

14 plates - 8 reps

This allows such an awesome stretch in the pecs, love it.

Dips

20kg - 7 reps

20kg - 6 reps

20kg - 6 reps

Cable Crossovers

41kg - 10 reps

41kg - 10 reps

41kg - 8 reps

Skulls

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 6 reps

Rope Pushdowns

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

OH Extensions

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Bench Dips

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps

Great session.... more exercises than the usual 3 for each bodypart but its time to crank it up a bit.

Got talking to a young lad there asking for pointers on exercises and generally racked my brains lol. He mentioned how so many smaller guys lift heavier than me on rope pulldowns

Thats because its a whole body exercise for them lol.


----------



## defdaz

IB is back in the house! Subbed. Good luck mate.


----------



## FATBOY

nice to see you back on track buddy il be following


----------



## RACK

LOL at the whole body rope pulldown!!!

How you feeling so far on the new diet mate?


----------



## Jem

I love nairns oatcakes ...I want them too :-(

oooh hi A ! all the best with massive attack


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> IB is back in the house! Subbed. Good luck mate.


wooot wooot :beer: :bounce:

cheers! 



FATBOY said:


> nice to see you back on track buddy il be following


good to have you around fatboy! :beer:



RACK said:


> LOL at the whole body rope pulldown!!!
> 
> How you feeling so far on the new diet mate?


the diet is a piece of pish, not too dissimilar to what i was doing myself but i have stuck to this rigidly.

I like 200g of natty yoghurt with a scoop of choc protein powder in, it mixes up like angel delight.

I know this is a basic diet for now until James reviews in two weeks however.

----------------

Hey jeminem!

Thanks! I'll swing by your journal soon, we seem to have become disconnected communication wise!


----------



## LittleChris

Strength seems to be going up nicely. Any aims for weights lifted for the end of the year?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Strength seems to be going up nicely. Any aims for weights lifted for the end of the year?


not really, as long as they are going up where they were pre-PCT i'm happy.

jan 2010

bench - 180kg for 3 reps

squat - 170kg for 15 reps

i am looking for a 200kg bench for the future just to say i did it lol.


----------



## LittleChris

Do you not deadlift?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

after my hernia, no... they are just not worth it.

plenty of development to be made without them without risking another popping out.


----------



## RACK

Just to pick your brains mate, what back exercises would you do instead of deads?

And yes I know it's a shock me asking a training question haha


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> *after my hernia, no*... they are just not worth it.
> 
> plenty of development to be made without them without risking another popping out.


Interesting you should say that, I have starting deads again albeit light(er) but hope to get back up there... is this a d you made with med advice (if so what did they tell you, I didnt get told anything re lifting and taking care) or is this something you decided on your own... I know how you feel cos its taken me months to get anywhere near lifting heavyish again...


----------



## Galtonator

glad your back in action mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Just to pick your brains mate, what back exercises would you do instead of deads?
> 
> And yes I know it's a shock me asking a training question haha


hypers and pull throughs, not the same as deads stimulation wise but a good lower back exercise none the less.



Greyphantom said:


> Interesting you should say that, I have starting deads again albeit light(er) but hope to get back up there... is this a d you made with med advice (if so what did they tell you, I didnt get told anything re lifting and taking care) or is this something you decided on your own... *I know how you feel cos its taken me months to get anywhere near lifting heavyish again*...


Given the choice between having another hernia and op + alot of time off training over one exercise? Its like saying squats are the be and end all of leg training. Sure they are an awesome exercise which provide a heck of alot of stimuli to the muscles but we go round in a loop...

is it worth risking another hernia?

I took the decision, easy one to make. 



Galtonator said:


> glad your back in action mate


me too!! :beer:


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey jeminem!
> 
> Thanks! I'll swing by your journal soon, we seem to have become disconnected communication wise!


I know ! and I was at the bedford show and didnt get a chance to come over as I left in the interval 

will follow this though - interesting to see what you pull out of the bag for 2011 before you turn into an old fart in 2012


----------



## frowningbudda

Just seen this mate - subbed 

Read your original journal, very inspiring :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jem said:


> I know ! and I was at the bedford show and didnt get a chance to come over as I left in the interval
> 
> will follow this though - interesting to see what you pull out of the bag for 2011 before you turn into an old fart in 2012


I saw you were there checking your journal some while back, i was busy anyway doing my thing 

I'll be at the brits both days this year so maybe catch up then but in the meanwhile....oiiiii, if i'll be an old fart in 2012 you'll be dust :lol:



frowningbudda said:


> Just seen this mate - subbed
> 
> Read your original journal, very inspiring :thumbup1:


cheers budda!


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> I saw you were there checking your journal some while back, i was busy anyway doing my thing
> 
> I'll be at the brits both days this year so maybe catch up then but in the meanwhile....oiiiii, if i'll be an old fart in 2012 you'll be dust :lol:
> 
> cheers budda!


Aye fair point but I just dont look it :whistling: :lol: :lol:

...yep will definitely be going to the brits albeit in diet mode ...should be a real big UKM and MT get together eh :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> Given the choice between having another hernia and op + alot of time off training over one exercise? Its like saying squats are the be and end all of leg training. Sure they are an awesome exercise which provide a heck of alot of stimuli to the muscles but we go round in a loop...
> 
> is it worth risking another hernia?
> 
> I took the decision, easy one to make.


I see your point... tbh I am just hoping that by starting light again then gaining strength back will strengthen up my mid section and enable me to lift as I would like... so far (touch wood) its ok...



Jem said:


> I know ! and I was at the bedford show and didnt get a chance to come over as I left in the interval
> 
> will follow this though - interesting to see what you pull out of the bag for 2011 *before you turn into an old fart in 2012*


Hey I represent that statement...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

building up slowly is fine, its when we get back to the heavy weights that things get hairy. The muscle fascia doesnt develop any thickness or strength as far as i know, its just the lining of the muscle.


----------



## Greyphantom

Now that is interesting... I would have thought that the muscle would still develop ok... off to do some research then me... cheers mate...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Hey I represent that statement...


Nuff said :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Nuff said :whistling:


 :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

keep the flirting to ya own journals b1tches


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> keep the flirting to ya own journals b1tches


sorry dad... :whistling: :innocent:

wont happen again... now can I borrow the car... 

Also did you try to retrain the midsection with any weights...?? how did you find crunches/ab work??


----------



## OJay

muscle fascia wont develop strength? but it will allow more muscle growth stretching it wont it? if the fascia allows more nutrients in there more fibres can develop


----------



## Ak_88

Thats assuming the fascia is tight to the point that it is almost causing ischaemia i.e compartment syndrome. The vascular supply, IMO, won't change the nutrients shuttled into the muscle, if the fascia is not impeding local circulation. A truly tight fascia will cause ischaemia (reduced blood flow), and potential cell damage/necrosis and inflammation. Loosening might allow for more growth, but is the lack of growth due to a tight fascia? Or poor mechanical loading/nutritional approaches to instigating growth at that site?

If i had time to read up on it properly i would, but i suppose my logic goes against a lot of the FST principles :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Greyphantom said:


> Also did you try to retrain the midsection with any weights...?? how did you find crunches/ab work??


no, i'm not doing direct ab work yet.

should really start... i'll have a look at some next week



OJay said:


> muscle fascia wont develop strength? but it will allow more muscle growth stretching it wont it? if the fascia allows more nutrients in there more fibres can develop


i'm talking about regardless of developing strength in the core by doing dead, the muscle fascia is still the same thickness and it will be prone to hernias if the core is strong or weak... IMO

If you've had a hernia stitched (not gauze) back together then the area is surely weaker and prone to relapse?



Ak_88 said:


> Thats assuming the fascia is tight to the point that it is almost causing ischaemia i.e compartment syndrome. The vascular supply, IMO, won't change the nutrients shuttled into the muscle, if the fascia is not impeding local circulation. A truly tight fascia will cause ischaemia (reduced blood flow), and potential cell damage/necrosis and inflammation. Loosening might allow for more growth, but is the lack of growth due to a tight fascia? Or poor mechanical loading/nutritional approaches to instigating growth at that site?
> 
> If i had time to read up on it properly i would, but i suppose my logic goes against a lot of the FST principles :whistling:


hi geek boy :tongue:

you guys are barking up the wrong tree, the above is what i'm getting at 

-----------------------

legs

squats

140kg - 6 reps

150kg - 8 reps

150kg - 8 reps

150kg - 8 reps

Leg extensions

60kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Ham Curls

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

Standing Calve Raises

240kg - 12 reps

240kg - 10 reps

240kg - 10 reps

Sitting calve raises

70kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Felt sick and tired!!! I came home and fell asleep for an hour afterwards lol.

Will be edging towards 15 reppers again on squats, its a love hate thing :lol:

I dont like going lighter as much due to the lactic acid induced vomiting but i have to convince myself switching to lighter reps is a good thing.


----------



## Ak_88

Drop the weight and get those 15's you ego boy 

But yeah r/e fascia integrity following a tear; the body will adapt around the tear, but it'll be bound together by scar tissue either side of the tear rather than the original fascia sheath.

Scar tissue's pretty strong, but non-functional compared to a tendon for example. Obviously it's more prone to re-injury, but i would say if you strengthen the stuff you can actually strengthen (core and more superficial ab musculature) you can reduce the strain on the fascia.

My internets playing havoc at the moment - but i asssume thats what you're getting at, trying to strengthen the surrounding area?


----------



## OJay

ill shut up lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ak_88 said:


> Drop the weight and get those 15's you ego boy
> 
> But yeah r/e fascia integrity following a tear; the body will adapt around the tear, but it'll be bound together by scar tissue either side of the tear rather than the original fascia sheath.
> 
> Scar tissue's pretty strong, but non-functional compared to a tendon for example. Obviously it's more prone to re-injury, but i would say if you strengthen the stuff you can actually strengthen (core and more superficial ab musculature) you can reduce the strain on the fascia.
> 
> My internets playing havoc at the moment - but i asssume thats what you're getting at, trying to strengthen the surrounding area?


ergo, the scar tissue makes the fascia weaker? Dumb down for me thanky you :lol: (tit)

but thanks, its good to know my taxes have provided you with something benefitial directly back to me :lol:

you know anything to strengthen the knee? i'm getting twinges now and again from my right knee still on the bottom of the knee cap.



OJay said:


> ill shut up lol


lol, its all good :beer:


----------



## Ak_88

I'll pop back this evening and detail a proper reply, brains not working this early


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> no, i'm not doing direct ab work yet.
> 
> should really start... i'll have a look at some next week
> 
> i'm talking about regardless of developing strength in the core by doing dead, the muscle fascia is still the same thickness and it will be prone to hernias if the core is strong or weak... IMO
> 
> If you've had a hernia stitched (not gauze) back together then the area is surely weaker and prone to relapse?


So if the guaze is in place then its good to go training wise? I have been stitched and gauzed... (just call me the bionic man lol)...



Ak_88 said:


> But yeah r/e fascia integrity following a tear; the body will adapt around the tear, but it'll be bound together by scar tissue either side of the tear rather than the original fascia sheath.
> 
> Scar tissue's pretty strong, but non-functional compared to a tendon for example. Obviously it's more prone to re-injury, but i would say if you strengthen the stuff you can actually strengthen (core and more superficial ab musculature) you can reduce the strain on the fascia.
> 
> My internets playing havoc at the moment - but i asssume thats what you're getting at, trying to strengthen the surrounding area?


Ok so then training using deads and targeting the abs through direct work should strengthen the area and they should be ok?



Incredible Bulk said:


> ergo, the scar tissue makes the fascia weaker? Dumb down for me thanky you :lol: (tit)
> 
> but thanks, its good to know my taxes have provided you with something benefitial directly back to me :lol:


My take is that it will be a weakness but its still strong and by strengthening the surrounding tissue this will help prevent a re lapse... (I hope, but then dumbing down would help me a lot lol)...



Ak_88 said:


> I'll pop back this evening and detail a proper reply, brains not working this early


Looking forward to that AK... tbh I am rather paranoid about the whole thing and if I even feel a twinge I call a halt to pretty much everything... lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

if a mesh is used, it prevents the hernia popping through again.

if it is stitched back together, there is the risk of the same hernia bursting through the stitches.

But...the hernia that is stitched is smaller than the one repaired using gauze.

swings n roundabouts i guess!

either way, ab exercises will be brought in, deads can kiss my hairy ass!


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> if a mesh is used, it prevents the hernia popping through again.
> 
> if it is stitched back together, there is the risk of the same hernia bursting through the stitches.
> 
> But...the hernia that is stitched is smaller than the one repaired using gauze.
> 
> swings n roundabouts i guess!
> 
> either way, ab exercises will be brought in, deads can kiss my hairy ass!


Cool beans... so if its stitched and meshed then it should be bullet proof... lol

hairy ar$e? you stopped shaving then...??


----------



## OJay

bulk.

would you think tht when suffering a large injury such as a hernia that the mind always has it stuck in the back that if you work and push too hard that it will rupture?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OJay said:


> bulk.
> 
> would you think tht when suffering a large injury such as a hernia that the mind always has it stuck in the back that if you work and push too hard that it will rupture?


of course, it doesnt want you to get injured so it will do whatever it can do prevent that again... similar principle to the golgi tendon i guess

time is a healer, right now i've only got back into full on training so i think the slowly slowly approach is the best course.

i'd be devestated if i jumped back into it all throwing caution to the wind and i injured myself again...even more so if the hernia re-ruptured.

time's a healer


----------



## fats

I've had 2 hernia's, 1 each side. I was told if you had 1 you were prone to get a 2nd on opposite side, don't know how true this is though. To be fair if your lifting heavy at all then you may as well deadlift, it's not necessarily about the movement, more the pressure. Squats, leg press etc etc can all help these things re-occur. I never deadlifted until a couple of years ago and had both my hernias 10-20 years ago.

Anyway, good luck IB, always read your journal and enjoy it, so best of luck.


----------



## Greyphantom

OJay said:


> bulk.
> 
> would you think tht when suffering a large injury such as a hernia that the mind always has it stuck in the back that if you work and push too hard that it will rupture?


yeah it sits there in the back of your mind and you are always thinking... oooh if I push to hard will it re rupture... but then it doesnt so you breath a sigh of relief and the next time (you put the weights up of course) you do the same thing... its taken about 3 months to get to pre op levels on most of my weights...



Incredible Bulk said:


> of course, it doesnt want you to get injured so it will do whatever it can do prevent that again... similar principle to the golgi tendon i guess
> 
> time is a healer, right now i've only got back into full on training so i think the slowly slowly approach is the best course.
> 
> i'd be devestated if i jumped back into it all throwing caution to the wind and i injured myself again...even more so if the hernia re-ruptured.
> 
> time's a healer


Yeah I wouldnt be happy either mate, I have been doing things slowly and now have started full ab workout to get the area stronger... still the thought that "what if..." is still there... lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

found something for my knee!

been reading about jumpers knee, seems similar to something i feel... sometimes i get pain tensing my right quad at the bottom of the knee cap or walking up stairs.

http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/cybertherapist/front/knee/indexjumpersknee.html

seen this and it looks like a method of reducing it, worth a punt

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rehband-Core-Line-Knee-Strap/dp/B001LK955O/ref=sr_1_19/275-7744850-2264136?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1281043604&sr=1-19


----------



## RACK

What do you think caused the jumpers knee mate? I get a similar feeling every now and then and I jsut put it down to being a lard ass for years.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Its nothing major, its my seating position at work (knee across thigh at 90 degrees).

i get no pain squatting, its just when i turn my foot outward at an angle and tense the quad, i get some pain. If the foot is straight forward, nothing.

its tendonitus of the patella tendon from what i've read


----------



## OJay

Incredible Bulk said:


> of course, it doesnt want you to get injured so it will do whatever it can do prevent that again... similar principle to the golgi tendon i guess
> 
> time is a healer, right now i've only got back into full on training so i think the slowly slowly approach is the best course.
> 
> i'd be devestated if i jumped back into it all throwing caution to the wind and i injured myself again...even more so if the hernia re-ruptured.
> 
> time's a healer


true caution helps when back from an injury mate

i know what you mean with the GTO need to trick the mind into recovering


----------



## OJay

patella tendonitis can be a bitch i suffered from that for months iceing every day but touch wood ok now


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it is a bitch!!

i've stopped sitting so weird at work so its eased off a bit today

-------------------

Shoulders/traps

DB OH Press

40kg - 15 reps

Hmpphhh... db's in this gym is a wee bit on the light side...scrapped.

Smith OH Press

70kg - 6 reps

75kg - 6 reps

80kg - 6 reps

85kg - 6 reps

figuring out the weight, will start with 90kg next week.

Machine OH Press

Stack (120kg) - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 8 reps

DB laterals

15kg - 10 reps

15kg - 10 reps

15kg - 10 reps

Will move to 17.5kg next week

Cable Laterals

14kg - 10 reps

14kg - 10 reps

14kg - 8 reps

Shrugs

110kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

Face Pulls

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

will go to 55kg next week

Weekly weigh in tomorrow, see where i am.

I expect i'll be heavier due as i've put on some good size already with the muscle memory.


----------



## OJay

how did the weigh in go?


----------



## Ak_88

"Fat cnut"

:lol:


----------



## OJay

lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm 108.5kg

up 8.5kg???!!!

seeing carbs are much lower, 3-4x cardio a week + restarting heavy training, i think its a mixture of water retention, muscle and i cant see it being a boat load of fat?

water more than anything else


----------



## LittleChris

Peptides/orals?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yup


----------



## LittleChris

Would put it down to those, good bit of volumisation


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> if a mesh is used, it prevents the hernia popping through again.
> 
> if it is stitched back together, there is the risk of the same hernia bursting through the stitches.
> 
> But...the hernia that is stitched is smaller than the one repaired using gauze.
> 
> swings n roundabouts i guess!
> 
> either way, ab exercises will be brought in, deads can kiss my hairy ass!


Do you think you'll ever have the confidence to do deads again? Squats could be seen to produce similar amounts of intra-abdominal pressure IMO.

Also r/e Abs - you thought about what you'll use to strengthen them? Some isometric/core work would probably give you your best bang for your buck function wise.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Would put it down to those, good bit of volumisation


 



Ak_88 said:


> Do you think you'll ever have the confidence to do deads again? Squats could be seen to produce similar amounts of intra-abdominal pressure IMO.
> 
> Also r/e Abs - you thought about what you'll use to strengthen them? Some isometric/core work would probably give you your best bang for your buck function wise.


Dunno... one step at a time i guess.

I really have to work at it to kerb the weights i use due to the fact that as soon as i see progress i whack more weight on to keep things moving.

lightly @ 15-20 reps etc would might help... opinions?

ab wise i've added in planks and general ab exercises


----------



## Ak_88

I'd say play it by ear, if you can do it and it doesn't feel like its tugging on the stitches or anything untoward is going on, then you should be OK, but thats easier said on my side of the fence than yours obviously!

Ab wise - You basically want stuff where all your abs are having to do is tense (i.e planks and similar), rather than contract to move a load (i.e crunches).

I'll have a proper think, but essentially the function you want out of your abs is to stay tight and a) stabilise your spine and lower back and B) develop strength in a way that will strengthen up the surrounding area of your op.

Strengthening the abs through a path of movement is only gonna help strengthen the abs in that manner, if you do replicate the demands of your abs with specific exercises, IMO you'll get more carryover.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm glad i'm getting something back outta you... 

Cheers tail gunner.


----------



## Greyphantom

Ak_88 said:


> I'd say play it by ear, if you can do it and it doesn't feel like its tugging on the stitches or anything untoward is going on, then you should be OK, but thats easier said on my side of the fence than yours obviously!
> 
> Ab wise - You basically want stuff where all your abs are having to do is tense (i.e planks and similar), rather than contract to move a load (i.e crunches).
> 
> I'll have a proper think, but essentially the function you want out of your abs is to stay tight and a) stabilise your spine and lower back and B) develop strength in a way that will strengthen up the surrounding area of your op.
> 
> Strengthening the abs through a path of movement is only gonna help strengthen the abs in that manner, if you do replicate the demands of your abs with specific exercises, IMO you'll get more carryover.


This is pretty much what I did... till I sneezed in an awkward position and felt it give... sigh... weights though feels great... abs feel good too... will investigate planks and stuff too... any particular ideas (eg a list) of good ab exercises to follow...

thanks for this cool discussion IB...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back n Biceps

BB Shrugs

140kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps

Medium Grip Lat Pulldowns

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns

100kg - 6 reps

91kg - 6 reps

M/C Rows

118kg (stack) - 8 reps

109kg - 10 reps

109kg - 10 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

91kg - 8 reps

91kg - 8 reps

Single Hand M/C Rows

63kg - 10 reps

63kg - 10 reps

63kg - 10 reps

EZ Curls

60kg - 6 reps

55kg - 6 reps

50kg - 6 reps

DB Curls

25kg - 7 reps

27.5kg - 6 reps

25kg - 6 reps

Hammer Curls

22.5kg - 8 reps

22.5kg - 8 reps

Cable Curls

24kg - 10 reps

24kg - 10 reps

24kg - 10 reps

Done....back pumped and dead....


----------



## defdaz

Great weights on the curls after a back workout mate! I struggle with the 20's ya fvcker!


----------



## OJay

Have u ever done any TVA inner core breathing to strengthen core stability around the hernia mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> Great weights on the curls after a back workout mate! I struggle with the 20's ya fvcker!


 :lol: arms have always been strong.

Dread to think what i'd be curling fresh!!



OJay said:


> Have u ever done any TVA inner core breathing to strengthen core stability around the hernia mate?


TVA? :confused1:


----------



## Greyphantom

trans verse abdominals... iirc its the one that has something to do with the vacuum look...

*edit* did a quick looksee

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transversus_abdominis_muscle

http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/abdominalcorestrength1/ss/AbAnatomy_5.htm

http://www.wikihow.com/Exercise-Transverse-Abdominals


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahh gotcha, cheers.

Yes i train with vacuums quite a bit as i hate the fat pregnant look some bodybuilders have because they cannot control their stomach.

let it all hang out? c'mon....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest/Triceps

Flat Bench (smith)

130kg - 6 reps

135kg - 6 reps

125kg - 6 reps (last rep was rest pause)

Incline Bench (smith)

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps (last rep was rest pause)

Dips

30kg - 6 reps

30kg - 5 reps

M/C Press

16 plates - 8 reps

16 plates - 6 reps

16 plates - 6 reps

DB Flys

30kg - 6 reps

25kg - 6 reps

Tricep Pushdowns

55kg - 6 reps

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

Rope Pushdowns

(superset)

OH Extensions

50kg

55kg

55kg

Bench Dips

10 reps

10 reps


----------



## Ak_88

TVA = the core


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Leg Day

Squats

130kg - 15 reps

135kg - 15 reps

135kg - 15 reps

nearly passed out on the last set lol...well over a year since i did 15's!

30kg off my PB

Leg extensions

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Ham curls

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

Sitting calve raises

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

M/C Calve raises

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

(drop sets x 3)

done....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> What AAS you running buddy? How far are you off your old size? Wheres the live footage?


I'm a good 20lbs off my old size but increasing daily.

Live footage will be back when i'm at full size again :laugh:


----------



## ah24

How are you finding the diet mate?

Think I'm going to go with something similar after my shows for my off-season. Looks nice n varied


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ah24 said:


> How are you finding the diet mate?
> 
> Think I'm going to go with something similar after my shows for my off-season. Looks nice n varied


Diet is a piece of pish, i like it.

As you say the variety really works well with my taste buds and i'm growing whilst trimming off some of the chub.


----------



## Greyphantom

nice work on the legs mate, keep it up and your wheels will soon be the fats from muscle cars and not the slick low profile ones... lol...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL, my wheels have always been 'fats'... i dont have to work them much at all!

weight as of today is 111.5kg so an increase of 3kg on last week.

Now 245lbs

Waist has come in a bit, mass has gone up.

Measurements 2 weeks in:

Neck 18" (+1")

Chest 50" (+2.5")

Arms: 18.5" (+0.5")

Thighs: 28" (+1")

Calves: 19" (+0.5")

Forearms: 15.5" (+0.5")


----------



## commando42m

hi please could you explain what the virtago is for ?


----------



## RACK

Nice progress for a week mate. REPS!!


----------



## OJay

commando42m said:


> hi please could you explain what the virtago is for ?


simple carb to help replenish glycogen stores and kick start recovery after workout


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Nice progress for a week mate. REPS!!


its over 2 weeks but thanks!! :thumb:



OJay said:


> simple carb to help replenish glycogen stores and kick start recovery after workout


cheers 

---------------------

shoulders/traps

Smith OHP

90kg - 7 reps

95kg - 6 reps

95kg - 5 reps

M/C OHP

18 plates - 8 reps

19 plates - 6 reps

19 plates - 6 reps

18 plates - 6 reps

DB Laterals

17.5kg - 10 reps

17.5kg - 10 reps

going up to 20kg

Cable laterals

18kg - 10 reps

18kg - 10 reps

18kg - 10 reps

DB Shrugs

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 15 reps

Facepulls

50kg - 8 reps

55kg - 8 reps

55kg - 8 reps

Crunches

Ab rope curls


----------



## OJay

no probs.....after that shoulder workout prob hard to type lol


----------



## OJay

how are you getting on with the diet mate? is it working well?


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> its over 2 weeks but thanks!! :thumb:


Bloody Dyslexia!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OJay said:


> no probs.....after that shoulder workout prob hard to type lol


delts felt fine the next day! i rarely if ever get sore in the shoulders. 



OJay said:


> how are you getting on with the diet mate? is it working well?


Diet is going well mate thanks, it fits my lifestyle perfect and the best thing about it is i do the minimum prep for meals to eat during work hours.

Grill turkey/chicken... add salad stuff pre-prepared in a bag, add seeds....done.

feel like sh1t today due to a cold....nothing ****es me off more than people coming into the gym sick and sneezing into their hands and touching all the equipment....FFS


----------



## Ak_88

I guess you wouldn't be best please that i gave most people my cold by turning up on day 1 coughing and spluttering? :lol:

Hows your old man getting on after his knee(s?) op? Saw a few of those come through the doors and **** me they are stiff to try and get moving!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ak_88 said:


> I guess you wouldn't be best please that i gave most people my cold by turning up on day 1 coughing and spluttering? :lol:
> 
> Hows your old man getting on after his knee(s?) op? Saw a few of those come through the doors and **** me they are stiff to try and get moving!


ncut...rearrange the letters :lol:

Old git is doing well... he was hopsitalised for 2 weeks even though they said he would be in a few days. He couldnt raises up his leg under his own strength and NHS physio involves putting a photocopied sheet on the bed and walking off....no offence, NHS physios are useless (how's your career going by the way? :laugh

He was only realeased as he kicked up such a stink.

He had to have a second op to increase ROM and it improved slightly...

He suffers from severe athritus.


----------



## Ak_88

My 'career' (read: student :lol: ) is on hold now until next Feb, back in the classroom until the end of the year from September, then next year's all on placement.

From what i've seen so far that massive loss of quad strength is pretty normal following the op, but it tends to come back once the mobility in the joint starts to come, but that can take a long old time in some patients. I'm not a massive fan of the handouts, but the least they should come with is an explanation of what to do with the patient (at least thats what i did  )

Was it a manipulation under anaesthetic he had? The only thing i can say really is it'll come back when it comes back, depends a lot on what's being done day to day and i'd guess arthritis makes it a b1tch too.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ak_88 said:


> My 'career' (read: rent boy :lol: ) is on hold now until next Feb, back in the gimp suit until the end of the year from September, then next year's all on placement in dark dank basements.
> 
> Was it a manipulation under anaesthetic he had? The only thing i can say really is it'll come back when it comes back, depends a lot on what's being done day to day and i'd guess arthritis makes it a b1tch too.


He was KO'd for it.

He was on one of those electric leg benders in hospital and even hired one for 2-3 weeks at home to keep it moving.

He's back at work and even shooting again which is great.

Yeah the arthritus has put him back in hospital again but this time to clear his carpal tunnel... spurs blocked it and they had to remove a big section to free things up.

He's like chitty sh1tty bang bang


----------



## OJay

im looking into getting prep help for the offseason and seeing what other people have done for theirs with regards tog etting help, going to have a word with james at the kent show see what he says


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah speak to james, even speak to pscarb...cant go wrong with either 

chest n triceps

smith bench

140kg - 6 reps (up 5kg)

130kg - 6 reps

120kg - 6 reps

incline smith bench

110kg - 7 reps (up 10kg)

110kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

m/c press

17 plates - 7 reps

18 plates - 6 reps

19 plates - 6 reps

dips

15kg - 6 reps

15kg - 6 reps

Cable Crossovers

36kg - 10 reps

36kg - 10 reps

Tri.Pushdowns

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

45kg - 10 reps

DB OH Extensions (single hand)

15kg - 8 reps

15kg - 8 reps

12.5kg - 8 reps

Rope PD.

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

Bench Dips

12

12


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back n biceps

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 6 reps

7 plates - 7 reps

7 plates - 7 reps

CG Chins

8 reps

7 reps

Bent Rows

140kg - 6 reps

120kg - 8 reps

120kg - 8 reps

Low pulley wide grip rows

6 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

DB Shrugs

110lbs - 10 reps

110lbs - 10 reps

110lbs - 10 reps

DB Rows

70kg - 7 reps

70kg - 7 reps

DB Curls

55lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 6 reps

Hammer Curls

50lbs - 8 reps

45lbs - 8 reps

Cable Curls

5 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

5 paltes - 10 reps

Cable Preacher Curls

5 plates - 8 reps

5 plates - 8 reps

Done..... gym was so hot i sweat what must of been 2 litres!


----------



## OJay

Incredible Bulk said:


> yeah speak to james, even speak to pscarb...cant go wrong with either


 im looking into who to go to for advice open to as many people as possible, more knowledge the better, always great to get a second opijnion aint it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Leg day!

I trialled this supplement for Muscle Finesse, pretty damn good...

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/fb.ashx?m=4104399

Squats

160kg - 6 reps

180kg - 6 reps

190kg - 6 reps

190kg - 6 reps

Oooooo this felt good. One of the gym's powerlifters was saying i looked really comfortable squatting it and its a pity i dont do some powerlifting.

Leg Extensions

60kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

Ham Curls

60kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 8 reps

Standing Calve Raises

290kg - 12 reps

290kg - 10 reps

290kg - static holds

Sitting calve raise m/c

stack

stack

stack

repped out on these...

Very good workout!


----------



## Syko

Good squats there :thumbup1:

When are you looking to compete again IB?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

GymMad said:


> Good squats there :thumbup1:
> 
> When are you looking to compete again IB?


Cheers bud! 

Looking to compete next summer, no shows planned but aiming for late may/early June for the summer run of UKBFF shows


----------



## ElfinTan

Flyby to my favourite Chunkster!!!! Looks all dandy:thumb:


----------



## RACK

Still thinking about the MT show mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Flyby to my favourite Chunkster!!!! Looks all dandy:thumb:


hey tanna tan tan :laugh:

Good to see ya :beer:



RACK said:


> Still thinking about the MT show mate?


Yup! just enjoying the offseason growth and seeing the size come back.


----------



## RACK

I think that's the show I'm going for next year, but will be talking things over with Paul first.

Could be Pout vs Grin haha!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Its something like 8 months away so 4-5 months to make up yer mind 

Time flies when you think about it like that including prep time!

supps for this month!

This months supps will be:

BSD Whey isolate - banana flavour

BSD BCAA's - 1000 tab bag

And kindly supplied by muscle finesse - Stealth Labz pre-workout formula - Ignition


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Shoulders/traps/abs

OH Seated Smith Press

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Up a fair bit over 3 sets from last week, 95, 90,80 IIRC.

M/C OHP

95kg - 7 reps

95kg - 7 reps

95kg - 7 reps

Maxed out the stack now

Cable Laterals

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

Up from last week

DB Laterals

20kg - 8 reps

20kg - 8 reps

17.5kg - 8 reps

Smith Shrugs

180kg - 6 reps

130kg - 10 reps

130kg - 10 reps

Face Pulls

55kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

up on last weeks 50,50,45 IIRC.

Crunches

Hanging Leg raises

done


----------



## OJay

Things seem to be going good mate, you sponsored by muscle finesse?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no mate, they were offering free supps for review on muscletalk.co.uk and i was intrigued by this one 

back/biceps

lat pulldowns

110kg - 6 reps

120kg - 6 reps

110kg - 6 reps

medium grip pulldowns

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Close grip Pulldowns

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

M/C Rows

118kg - 8 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Low Pulley rows - wide grip

77kg - 10 reps

86kg - 10 reps

77kg - 10 reps

Single Hand M/C Rows

75kg - 8 reps

67kg - 8 reps

67kg - 8 reps

Shrugs

120kg - 10 reps

130kg - 10 reps

130kg - 10 reps

EZ Curls

65kg - 6 reps

55kg - 6 reps

55kg - 6 reps

DB Hammer Curls

20kg - 7 reps

20kg - 7 reps

20kg - 7 reps

Cable Curls

36kg - 10 reps

41kg - 10 reps

41kg - 8 reps


----------



## OJay

big lifts, is your strength going up mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers Ojay!

Strength is increasing week on week which is great


----------



## LittleChris

Whats the reasoning behind 3 variations of the same exercise?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

3 variations of the same exercise = different muscle recruitment.

3 exercises but only 7 sets


----------



## LittleChris

You always used to do chins, why have you dropped these?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

variation is the spice of life


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/triceps

smith flat bench

150kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

smith incline press

120kg - 6 reps

115kg - 6 reps

100kg - 8 reps

M/C Chest Press

20 plates - 6 reps

20 plates - 6 reps

20 plates - 6 reps

(now using full stack)

Dips

15kg - 8 reps

15kg - 7 reps

Going up to 20kg

Cable Crossovers

41kg - 10 reps

41kg - 8 reps

Tri-Pushdowns

59kg - 8 reps

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

DB OH extensions

17.5kg - 7 reps

15kg - 7 reps

10kg - 7 reps

Rope Pushdowns

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

Bench Dips

12 reps

11 reps


----------



## Greyphantom

Loving those lifts mate... some great working out there...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks! i'm loving it too lol

Each week i'm adding on 5-10kg on most lifts and loving my body retake shape


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LEGS!

Squats - last week i hit 190kg for 6 reps...well this week...

200kg - 6 reps

200kg - 6 reps

200kg - 6 reps

I've got a vid of the last set too which i'll upload tomorrow.

Felt pretty damn easy, i'm going to increase it slowly from here so the tendons have time to catch up with my fast rate of progression.

Last time i nailed this weight i was 270lbs so hit it 30lbs lighter.

Leg extensions

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 8 reps

All up on last week

Ham Curls

65kg - 8 reps

70kg - 8 reps

70kg - 6 reps

65kg - 6 reps

All up.

Standing calve raises

300kg - 12 reps

300kg - 10 reps

300kg - 10 reps

Sitting calve M/C raises

stack - 17 reps

stack - 15 reps

stack - 12 reps

Great session...feel kentucky muck knackered though

Youtube vid will be up tomorrow morning


----------



## Incredible Bulk

videos baby

here's my 200kg squat vid.

My phone is sh1t so it pauses in places but captures the reps none the less.

3rd set so form goes by the end.


----------



## pastanchicken

Looking strong big man


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

shoulders/traps/abs

Standing OHP - oly bar

60kg - 6 reps

80kg - 6 reps

80kg - 6 reps

M/C OHP

20 plates - 7 reps

20 plates - 7 reps

20 plates - 7 reps

DB Laterals

22.5kg - 6 reps

20kg - 6 reps

20kg - 6 reps

Cable Laterals

20kg - 8 reps

20kg - 8 reps

DB Shrugs

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 12 reps

FacePulls

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

Hanging Leg Raises

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Swiss Ball Crunches

3 x failure


----------



## LittleChris

How it the back feeling today after those squats? Ouch!


----------



## 36-26

Hi mate, great progress over the years. I've two questions for you if you don't mind, firstly I have an umbilical hernia I presume its similar to your hernia, I'll be having an op in the next few months and I was wondering how long I'll be out of training afterwards roughly?

Also I read on another thread that you prefer higher reps for legs and you seem to have gone lower(6 reps), did you just fancy a change or if there another reason?

Thanks


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> How it the back feeling today after those squats? Ouch!


fine! no issues with the back! :thumb:



36-26 said:


> Hi mate, great progress over the years. I've two questions for you if you don't mind, firstly I have an umbilical hernia I presume its similar to your hernia, I'll be having an op in the next few months and I was wondering how long I'll be out of training afterwards roughly?
> 
> Also I read on another thread that you prefer higher reps for legs and you seem to have gone lower(6 reps), did you just fancy a change or if there another reason?
> 
> Thanks


cheers!

1stly... hernias suck eh?

My hernia was on my abdominal wall between the middle two abs, not umbilical.

Dont train for 2 weeks after the op, let it heal and scar tissue to form.

Youll have disolvable stitches that need to take hold and patch the skin together.

When you go back, introduce weights slowly and use machines...no picking up any weight off the floor (db's, barbells).

after 6 weeks start to bring things back in.

It really sucks but the last thing you want is the hernia coming back and how long has it taken for you to get this op?

Have it done once, recover once. 

Leg training.... i love 15 reppers and they have given me so much size but i dont have to focus on size for them, in truth i should hold back on training them but i love it lol.

6 reppers are something i truelly love which give me less growth IME so if i can enjoy training them and not balloon them up too much then its all good.


----------



## 36-26

Ya they suck, only gettin back in full swing after a knee problem and shoulder problem and now this, although I have had it years I didn't realise what it was until the doc told me and now looking back at old pics there it was lol. Its not that big but I want it gone if you know what i mean. I'm terrified if get it done I'll pop it out again, so I might leave training off a little longer maybe 8-10 weeks.

thanks for the reply


----------



## ElfinTan

Awd burd fly by xxx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Heh heh, hey tan!

been to NottingHill carnival today, fcking crazy! 

Luckily had all food prepped for the day so wasnt out of sorts food wise.

Tried some jerk chicken though

Got back home late so fitted in half of my workout, usually back n biceps but just back.

Lat Pulldowns

120kg - 6 reps

120kg - 6 reps

110kg - 6 reps

Medium Grip Pulldowns

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

All weights up and to be increased next week again

Barbell Rows - With V bar

See - http://www.tuvayanon.net/tbb2.jpg

95kg - 8 reps

95kg - 8 reps

95kg - 7 reps

Machine 1Arm Rows

72kg - 10 reps

72kg - 8 reps

Smith Shrugs

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 8 reps


----------



## RACK

The V-Bar rows are well good!!

How's tricks mate, all good I hope?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> The V-Bar rows are well good!!
> 
> How's tricks mate, all good I hope?


hey bud!

things are good with a lil bit of bad... remember after my hernia op i had a huge egg like haematoma on the area? Well it seems the reminants refuse to budge and i've rescheduled an appointment with my surgeon to have a look 16th sept.

I think its a sub-q haematoma trapped in the fatty layer... an area is hard which doesnt go into a hole (like my hernia did) and some of the area squelches like a bruised orange lol.

fingers crossed but looks like more surgery either fecking way...till then...smashing it in the gym!!

-----------------------------

Chest n Triceps

Flat Smith Bench

160kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

Incline Smith Bench

130kg - 6 reps

120kg - 6 reps

110kg - 7 reps

110kg - 5 reps

Dips

20kg - 6 reps*

25kg - 8 reps

25kg - 7 reps

*too easy so stopped at 6

Cable Crossovers

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 8 reps

Tricep Pushdowns

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

55kg - 8 reps

DB OH Extensions

20kg - 8 reps

17.5kg - 6 reps

15kg - 7 reps

Rope Pushdowns/OH Extensions

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

Bench Dips

8 reps

7 reps

Things shaping up v.nicely.... i'll take a pic next week to show how much i've come along.


----------



## ElfinTan

V bar rows are the biz!


----------



## defdaz

Hey bud. After my pec tear most of my physio was to remove the haematoma's. They used ultrasound and massage. Might be worth checking out, seriously don't want it to ossificate  !


----------



## Greyphantom

IB I feel your pain re the secondary op mate... right pain in the rear hey... good luck with it all and the training till then... looks like I will be back in too...


----------



## Ak_88

defdaz said:


> Hey bud. After my pec tear most of my physio was to remove the haematoma's. They used ultrasound and massage. Might be worth checking out, seriously don't want it to ossificate  !


*Ossify :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Greyphantom said:


> IB I feel your pain re the secondary op mate... right pain in the rear hey... good luck with it all and the training till then... looks like I will be back in too...


ahhh sucks... you too?



Ak_88 said:


> *Ossify :thumbup1:


wtf? bones being grown in my abs? :lol:

-----------------------

The kind people at LG Sciences have given me a free tub of Andraulic State and E-911.

Andraulic State is a pre workout supp and the E-911 is a stimulant + thermogenic aid.

I wont take them both at the same time as i'd probably buzz my tits off to 3am.


----------



## defdaz

Ak_88 said:


> *Ossify :thumbup1:


lol  Wasn't sure which term to use.

Yep Aaron, it may well 'turn' into bone. The body attacks the blood. NASTY. My physio couldn't have cared less about my pec returning to a decent state - was just petrified about the blood pooling ossifying.


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> ahhh sucks... you too?
> 
> wtf? bones being grown in my abs? :lol:


You'd be surprised.

"Traumatic myositis ossificans - In this condition, a painful area develops in muscle or soft tissue following a single blow to the area, a muscle tear, or repeated minor trauma. The painful area gradually develops masses with a cartilaginous consistency; within 4-7 weeks, a solid mass of bone can be felt. Common sites include the pectoralis major, the biceps, and thigh muscles. A nontraumatic type of myositis ossificans also may exist."

I think it's quite common with elbow dislocations/fractures actually, the brachioradialis muscle that runs across the elbow and inserts near the wrist is particularly prone to bone-producing cells infiltrating the muscle and ossifying (turning to bone).

If not treated the end result is a fixed-flexed elbow because you've got bone running across the joint! Lovely :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

*IB sprints to the physio*


----------



## Incredible Bulk

CHEERS GUYS!!!! gits.....

-----------------------

took two scoops on andraulic state...doesnt taste nice or mix well, reminds me of CNP's PRO-IGF.

Didnt get any energy or buzz from it... will increase to three scoops tomorrow.

Shoulders/Traps/Biceps - at City Gym so things are in 'plates' as the weight stack has no weight indication.

Standing OHP

80kg - 6 reps

85kg - 6 reps

85kg - 5 reps

M/C OHP

60kg - 6 reps

68kg - 6 reps

68kg - 6 reps

DB Laterals

50lbs - 6 reps

45lbs - 8 reps

45lbs - 6 reps

Cable Laterals

3 plates - 8 reps

3 plates - 8 reps

BB Shrugs *high rep*

110kg - 20 reps

110kg - 20 reps

110kg - 15 reps

Facepulls

4 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

EZ Curls

65kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

DB Curls

60lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 7 reps

Hammer DB Curls

50lbs - 8 reps

50lbs - 8 reps

Cable Preachers

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

Good workout! Conditioning really come in, veins across the delts/forearms are nearly fully out on display. Mostly issapear when i stop working out though lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Went back to Ignition from Stealth Labz.... had 3 scoops today and it actually tastes nicer with more powder.

Legsssssssssss

Squats

200kg - 8 reps

200kg - 6 reps

200kg - 6 reps

Going for 10 reps next week! 

Leg Extensions

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

Ham Curls

75kg - 10 reps

75kg - 10 reps

75kg - 8 reps

Up in weight and up in reps

Standing Calve Raises

320kg - 12 reps

320kg - 10 reps

320kg - 10 reps

Love these!

Sitting Calve Raises

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

M/C Calve Raises

stack - 16 reps

stack - 16 reps

Went food shopping and Tesco were selling whole salmons half price.

£19 paid for a 3.5kg salmon, after my dad deboned and filleted the bugger for me i ended up with 11x 200g portions.

200g costs me £4 in ASDA or tesco in individual packs....now £1.70


----------



## LittleChris

Only thing that beats salmon is smoked salmon!


----------



## WWR

mmm love fish.

I've started eating loads of it, sure beets the sh!t out of chicken yuck

BTW your legs are beastly.


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> ahhh sucks... you too?


Yeah man, fvcking sneezed and looks like a small gap has opened so they may have to reopen me just a little to restitch it... sucks big time... training looks good mate...


----------



## defdaz

Ah crap that sucks Grey... 

Aaron, fantastic squatting buddy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

back

I've taken the decision to move biceps to an arm day, training triceps/biceps together. Reason being back day is a hard workout and i want to concentrate 100% on spanking it...rather than saving some in the tank for biceps after.

Its worked for today as knowing i didnt have 8-10 sets of bicep work after, i went heavier and harder into todays workout...by the end i felt sick just like on a leg day.

lat pulldowns

127kg - 6 reps (up)

118kg - 7 reps

109kg - 7 reps

Medium Grip Pulldowns

109kg - 8 reps

109kg - 8 reps

Bent rows

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

Machine single hand rows

82kg - 10 reps (up)

82kg - 8 reps

82kg - 8 reps

Low Pulley Rows

95kg - 10 reps

105kg - 10 reps

BB Shrugs

120kg - 12 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

Looking far leaner in the face and abs coming out more...really getting down with the hernia situation as the lump looks like its getting bigger or its the illusion of it getting bigger as i lose the chub surrounding it.

Gonna try n keep my chin up, many members on here have had it way worse than me, i.e. Miles etc.

Squats will be knocked on the head until i see the surgeon next thursday, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> Looking far leaner in the face and abs coming out more...really getting down with the hernia situation as the lump looks like its getting bigger or its the illusion of it getting bigger as i lose the chub surrounding it.
> 
> Gonna try n keep my chin up, many members on here have had it way worse than me, i.e. Miles etc.
> 
> Squats will be knocked on the head until i see the surgeon next thursday, better safe than sorry.


Hey mate, nice back workout... its a real p!sser about the hernia bud... I have found that by keeping my midsection very tight through the lift and breathing out from the bottom it keeps my op area well protected and narry a twinge to be had thus far (course fvcked up my leg last squat session, so maybe I should concentrate on that lol)... good luck at the surgeons mate, still waiting to hear what mine is going to do to me... bit of super glue and she'll be right I reckon


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Uploading pics now of my back... front pics will come tomorrow as i've de-furred my abs n chest and i'm quite red lol!

start of week 6 so after 5 weeks of solid training and dieting.

Unpumped, non gym shots...



















I've taken this pic twice as it shows my middle back thickness is slowly coming on, but the arms are not posed well.

Before:










Good back, bad arms










Bad back good arms


----------



## hilly

def improvements mate shud be chuffed


----------



## Greyphantom

Looking good mate... good efforts paying off...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys, getting back into things...


----------



## Magic Torch

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys, getting *back* into things...


Is that supposed to be a pun? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

badda boom


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest n shoulders

bench (smith)

170kg - 4 reps

160kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

so close!! forgot my wrist straps so didnt have the joint support but still went for it...bombed on 4 reps but only 2 away from where i was in january

incline bench (smith)

130kg - 6 reps

120kg - 6 reps

110kg - 7 reps

Dips

30kg - 8 reps

30kg - 7 reps

30kg - 7 reps

10kg up! going for 40kg next week

Cable crossovers

50kg - 10 reps

45kg - 9 reps

40kg - 7 reps

DB Laterals

12.5kg - 15 reps

12.5kg - 10 reps

12.5kg - 8 reps

Cable Laterals

18kg - 8 reps

18kg - 8 reps

18kg - 8 reps

Rear DB Laterals

7.5kg - 15 reps

10kg - 12 reps

10kg - 10 reps

Good session!

Pics from the front today, non pump....

before n after


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice pics mate, some great changes there...


----------



## OJay

seems you are leaning out with the diet and training also mate, was that the original plan too (soz for my lazyness cant remember what you said at the start  )


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pretty much body recomposition is the goal... get the chub down and get the muscle back.

then from there a lean bulk with more carbs i think.

right now James has said to carry on as-is


----------



## ah24

Good job so far Aaron!

Looking forward to nicking bits out of your diet for my off-season


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers ah!

as said earlier, due to this lump of mine i'll be knocking squats on the head so i trained at the fitness gym instead to stop the tempation lol.

leg press

stack = 200kg - 15 reps

stack - 15 reps

stack - 15 reps

Leg extensions

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

85kg - 10 reps

Sitting ham curl machine

82kg - 10 reps

91kg - 10 reps

91kg - 10 reps

stiff leg pull throughs






50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Calve raises on leg press

215kg - 14 reps

215kg - 12 reps

215kg - 12 reps

215kg - 12 reps

Standing calve raises

Like this but using both feet






25kg plate in each hand x 3 sets or 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back training @ city gym

Made the decision to train back twice a week like i did earlier this year and to get my butt back to city gym... the weights there are much more heavier and the atmosphere motivates me much more.

Chins

10

8

7

Lat Pulldowns

9 plates - 6 reps

10 plates - 7 reps (PB)

9 plates - 7 reps

Close grip pulldowns

9 plates - 8 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 8 reps

Low Pulley Rows

11 plates - 15 reps

12 plates - 8 reps

12 plates - 8 reps

BB Shrugs

140kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps

170kg - 10 reps + static holds

I was working in with a powerlifter who was dead lifting so shrugged his warm up weights lol. He went on to dead 310kg...eeeek

Face Pulls

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pic from last night


----------



## OJay

Damn huge traps !

How do u findthose pull throughs? Better than bb sldl?


----------



## Greyphantom

Wow mate thick traps, nice delts... got the start of a xmas tree too... [email protected] lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

romper stomper said:


> good progress bulk- well done


cheers! 



OJay said:


> Damn huge traps !
> 
> How do u findthose pull throughs? Better than bb sldl?


Finally coming along lol.

Pull throughs are pretty good, my hams are aching still.

Better than a BB? Jury is out....



Greyphantom said:


> Wow mate thick traps, nice delts... got the start of a xmas tree too... [email protected] lol


xmas tree is a long way off but good to see a shape emerging 

lol, you know when you're doing something right when people call yer names :lol:


----------



## OJay

i shall experiment with them both maybe use them for a finisher


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms

EZ Curls

70kg - 6 reps

70kg - 6 reps

60kg - 7 reps

DB Curls

25kg - 8 reps

27.5kg - 7 reps

27.5kg - 7 reps

DB Preachers

17.5kg - 10 reps

17.5kg - 10 reps

17.5kg - 8 reps

Cable Curls

36kg - 8 reps

30kg - 10 reps

No ez bar available so no skulls....

Tri-Pushdowns

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 8 reps

Rope Pushdowns/OH Extensions

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

40kg - 8 reps

Bench Dips

12

10


----------



## Guest

Everything's looking good mate, I enjoy reading your journals, not much of a speaker in them though :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey dan lol... another lurker in the bushes eh?


----------



## Guest

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey dan lol... another lurker in the bushes eh?


Bushes, behind walls. Anywhere I can perv from tbh :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back

Chins

10

8

8

Close grip pulldowns

120kg - 6 reps

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

Bent rows

120kg - 10 reps

130kg - 10 reps

120kg - 8 reps

Machine One Arm Rows

91kg - 10 reps

91kg - 8 reps

81kg - 10 reps

81kg - 8 reps

Smith Shrugs

160kg - 10 reps

170kg - 10 reps

170kg - 10 reps

120kg - 12 reps

Measured the arms and breaking into new territory!

19.25" chakka ching ching!

4 pack is here too.


----------



## Greyphantom

nice on the arm and abs mate... youre still a [email protected] though :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL, you know when your doing well when the saucers of milk are served


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest session

Bench (smith)

170kg - 5 reps (one rep more than last week)

160kg - 5 reps (+1 rest pause)

150kg - 3 reps? WTF

130kg - 5 reps WTF

After the 1st set things nose dived.... last week was heavier for more reps.

Incline Bench (smith)

120kg - 5 reps + 1 rest pause (last week was 130kg for 6)

110kg - 6 reps

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Not a happy bunny

Dips

30kg - 8 reps

30kg - 6 reps

20kg - 8 reps

20kg - 5 reps

Cable Crossovers

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 8 reps

40kg - 8 reps ---> 30kg - 7 reps

Don't quite know what to think of this session....chest was pumped and full but strength took a nose dive


----------



## OJay

sometimes not all about strength its about building those muscles


----------



## Incredible Bulk

true, i just love lifting heavy at the same time lol.

If weights go down it ****es me off when there is little reason for them to go down! 

Legs - still keeping things low level to not aggrovate hernia.

leg press machne

215kg - 15 reps

215kg - 15 reps

215kg - 15 reps

Leg extensions

95kg - 10 reps

95kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

Ham Curl Machine

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Cable Pullthroughs

55kg

55kg

S.L.D.L's

40kg

40kg

Calve raise on leg press machine

215kg x 5 sets

Standing calve raises (one foot at a time)

40kg dumbbell x 4 sets

Caught a cold of the little'un....gone down to my chest so tomorrow will be a rest day.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Just got back from BUPA hospital....

The surgeon looked at my abs and told me it was just swelling (3 months post op?!)

He had a poke, asked me to cough a few times and said he wasnt sure about it. I tensed my abs and told him to push hard with his thumb and low and behold....

"ahhh, the hernia is back, you need an op"

The lump is the size of a golf ball, no sh1t sherlock.

He told me that the edge of the hernia had re-opened and he grabbed his diary.

12 october...another op.

He said he was an expert in key hole surgery and would place a big mesh over the whole abdominal area so no hernias could arise again.

I'm sat here quite ****ed off as he used stitching last time with a 2.5" scar on my abdominal line with a reappointment for more surgery 3 months on. I asked him why he didnt do that 1st time round and he said it was the risk of infection from the mesh.

So 4 weeks until my op, i dont know how long it will knock me out of the gym for but he tells me that it will be less this time round as no internal stitching of the muscle wall will be used.


----------



## Greyphantom

Oh fvcking snap mate... see my surgeon in 2 weeks today and have a feeling he will say the same thing... son of a b1tch... good luck with it this time mate and hope they finally nail it down... funnily enough when the ultrasound lady was checking mine out she said she didnt know why they didnt use a bigger mesh to cover holes...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL, you too mate

Arms

EZ Curls

70kg - 6 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 6 reps

DB Curls

30kg - 7 reps

30kg - 6 reps

27.5kg - 6 reps

These two guys always hoard every single dumbbell 20kg+ for their epic chest sessions, they get on my nerves as they are what you call Guidos (google it).

Nothing more satisfying as passing back a pair of dumbbells you just curled for them to bench press

DB Preacher Curls

20kg - 6 reps

20kg - 6 reps

20kg - 6 reps

Cable Curls

41kg - 10 reps

41kg - 10 reps

Pushdowns

63kg - 8 reps

59kg - 8 reps

59kg - 8 reps

Rope Pushdowns

36kg - 10 reps

36kg - 8 reps

32kg - 8 reps

OH Extensions

36kg - 8 reps

36kg - 8 reps

36kg - 8 reps

Dips

12 reps

12 reps

Weight this week is 110.7kg

Down but i've shifted a bit of water


----------



## Syko

Looking good mate :thumbup1:



Incredible Bulk said:


> Nothing more satisfying as passing back a pair of dumbbells you just curled for them to bench press


Easy, i know how they feel :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Bad news on the hernia mate (and the guy sounds like a right plonka - got to love it when you show them how to do their job), but better to get it sorted now and move on. Still f'in strong I see! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, strength is where i like it, high!!! 

back

chins

12

8

7

Bent Rows

130kg - 8 reps

140kg - 8 reps

130kg - 10 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

8 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 6 reps

DB Rows

75kg - 8 reps

75kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

BB Shrugs

160kg - 10 reps

170kg - 10 reps

170kg - 10 reps

100kg - 12 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back at city gym while fitness gym is under refurb....

chest n delts

bench

140kg - 10 reps

150kg - 8 reps

140kg - 8 reps -->100kg - 6 reps (some spotted)

Man alive my strength sucks... no where near where i wanted to be after trading the smith back for the oly bench.

db inclines

60kg - 6 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 6 reps

dips

3 chains - 6 reps

3 chains - 6 reps

2 chains - 6 reps

Cable crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 9 reps

DB Laterals

17.5kg - 8 reps

17.5kg - 8 reps

15kg - 8 reps

Rear DB laterals

15kg - 10 reps

15kg - 10 reps

15kg - 10 reps

Thats it...back training at city gym for chest...

The pump and deadness to the muscles after was totally different than when at the fitness gym, i hear many of you saying "no sh1t sherlock"

City gym increases my journey time by 1-2 hours at peak rush hour but its worth it.

mon - back - city gym

tues - chest/delts - city gym

wed - legs - city gym

thurs - back - fitness gym

fri - arms - fitness gym


----------



## HJL

wel you say your not feeling strong but some of those lifts look imence! well done. dont worry about going through phases of lifting smaller loads, happnes to everyone :thumb:

bump for later so i can look at your routines


----------



## Syko

Cant beat City Gym 

Keep up the good work IB


----------



## Incredible Bulk

HJL said:


> wel you say your not feeling strong but some of those lifts look imence! well done. dont worry about going through phases of lifting smaller loads, happnes to everyone :thumb:
> 
> bump for later so i can look at your routines


cheers! 

I'm tough on myself as i know i can lift heavier and with that comes muscle.

Own worst critic :lol:



Syko said:


> Cant beat City Gym
> 
> Keep up the good work IB


City gym baby :beer:

What can i say, i miss arnie licking me while i try and leg press :lol:

(arnie is the gym dog BTW lol)


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> City gym baby :beer:
> 
> What can i say, i miss arnie licking me while i try and leg press :lol:
> 
> (arnie is the gym dog BTW lol)


Sure he is... thats a freudian if ever there was mate... you really meant Arnie the one and only right?!!!


----------



## HJL

looking real thick in the pics mate, just had a little read. i love seeing the muscle come through after peeling back a bit of fat!

i notice you dont do any shoulder press. ive always been a fan personaly, but seen good strentgh increase but not much growth.

Im thinking of doing a chest/delt session as from next week so i dont have to wait ages to recover from shoulders to do chest of vice versa.

Are the DBlaterals and the RDBlaterals very similar, just one is gone standing almost upright, and the other is with a standing bent over position (like reverse flies)? and if so, would a reverse pec deck do the same.

I dont think i could manage, flat bench, incline db press, AND upright shoulder press. so maybe incline db would surfice.






tried this first exersize for front delts the other day and loved it after doing chest, you may like it! loads of raises, but not much pressing.

also check out 3mins 18sec ! i swear in the entire video he tryes to make it look like he is in time with all his moves, and speeking when hes in the gym, strage.

Thanks alot


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey HJL

Thanks for the comments!

If i'm doing chest and delts i dont see the need to add an overhead press for the front delts as they get hit hard already from benching. I leave the front delts alone... there's training them and murdering them lol.

DB laterals are to the side, RDB laterals are bent over for the rear delts.

-------------------------------------

leg day

squats

180kg - 6 reps

210kg - 6 reps PB

200kg - 6 reps

Nailed and felt good, will go to 220kg next week.

leg extensions

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

ham curls

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

standing calve raises

360kg - 12 reps PB

360kg - 12 reps

320kg - 12 reps

machine calve raises

stack - 15 reps

stack - 15 reps

stack - 15 reps

Good session, not bad considering i havent squatted in two weeks


----------



## Greyphantom

Well done on the pb mate... hows the hernia?


----------



## LittleChris

Always good strength increases after a break from the heavy compounds I feel.

Bad news about the hernia though, just when things were moving along nicely as well....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Greyphantom said:


> Well done on the pb mate... hows the hernia?


Hernia is ok, he's agreed not to get any bigger and i've promised to stop poking him :laugh:



LittleChris said:


> Always good strength increases after a break from the heavy compounds I feel.
> 
> Bad news about the hernia though, just when things were moving along nicely as well....


Its always good to hit a PB!

yeah it sucks but hell..could be worse.

seeing a lot of torn muscles this year from members across the forums

i'll be down for a few weeks but will retain a fair bit


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back

Chins

12

9

Lat Pulldowns

10 plates - 7 reps

10 plates - 7 reps

9 plates - 7 reps

9 plates - 6 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

9 plates - 8 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 8 reps

Low Pulley Rows

12 plates - 8 reps

12 plates - 8 reps

11 plates - 8 reps

BB Shrugs

130kg - 16 reps

130kg - 16 reps

130kg - 12 reps ---> 110kg - 8 reps ---> 70kg - 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

arms

ez curls

70kg - 6 reps

65kg - 6 reps

65kg - 6 reps

DB Curls

32.5kg - 6 reps PB

30kg - 6 reps

30kg - 6 reps

DB Preachers

22.5kg - 6 reps PB

22.5kg - 6 reps

20kg - 6 reps

Cable Curls

68kg - 10 reps

64kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Tri Pushdowns

68kg - 10 reps

63kg - 10 reps

63kg - 10 reps

Rope Pulldowns

41kg - 10 reps

36kg - 10 reps

36kg - 10 reps

OH Extensions

41kg - 8 reps

36kg - 10 reps

36kg - 8 reps

Dips

12

8


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: More sets on your arms than back!?


----------



## mal

is it the german volume training principle,my arms are burning

reading that


----------



## LittleChris

Dan92 said:


> Still bigger than you though eyy :lol:
> 
> The irony


You again JE


----------



## LittleChris

Your previous username buddy  Take this to my journal boy.

Sorry for hi-jack IB.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> :lol: More sets on your arms than back!?


I train back 2x a week so can split it into two smaller workouts.

Arms respond better with more work for me, something i've picked up on after a few years 

Not seeing the joke? 



Dan92 said:


> Still bigger than you though eyy :lol:
> 
> The irony


19.5" cold, knocking 20" pumped... must be working :thumb:

(with 4 abs, not my usual 20% bf lol)



mal said:


> is it the german volume training principle,my arms are burning
> 
> reading that


no principle behind it mate... they've jumped a good bit in size since i increased their workout load.

I always used to train arms with 6-8 sets and the result was less than impressive.

go with what works, discard what doesnt...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sh1t session tonight...forgot my bloody wrist straps so grip was fcked before i even got started.

Before the grip and powerlifters cherp in, this is a classic reason why i USE straps lol.

chins

10 reps

6 reps

6 reps

Close grip pulldowns

110kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

90kg - 8 reps

90kg - 8 reps

crap

bent rows

120kg - 6 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

crap

machine rows - used a new machine for this, not too bad....different angle of motion.

90kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

bb shrugs

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 10 reps

crap

facepulls

31kg - 10 reps

36kg - 10 reps

41kg - 10 reps

crap crap crap crap....this workout will be re-done thursday with straps lol.

****ed me off...if i had a cat i would kick it lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest

I had two somalian guys train with me today, quite funny as one had a gangsta head scarf thing on and very much the home boy

Good to have someone spot me and i'll train with anyone.

Bench

155kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

165kg - 6 reps

160kg - 5 reps + 1 spotted.

back up! next week will go for 170kg

db inclines

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

dips

4 chains - 6 reps

3 chains - 6 reps

2 chains - 5 reps

cable crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

good workout!

here is two pics i took last night... size gain has ground to a halt, only difference between pics taken a few weeks ago is fat loss.

I'll speak to James about upping the carbs after my op recovery when i'm back into training full swing so i can add some more size.

non pump


----------



## Incredible Bulk

leg day

squats

*warm up*

220kg - 5 reps PB!

210kg - 6 reps

200kg - 6 reps

BOOOOM CHAKKA LAKKA!

Video will be uploaded tomorrow night.

4 reps went easy, 5th burst blood vessels and i had glitter vision (no gary glitter paedo vision lol). Bottled the 6th rep... looking back at the vid 5 reps was done in quick fashion but felt like an age.

Traps are very sore and i have a red line of burst blood vessels on them where the bar was lol.

leg extensions

100kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps PB

110kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Ham Curls

70kg - 10 reps PB

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 8 reps

65kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

360kg - 10 reps

330kg - 10 reps

290kg - 10 reps

sitting machine calve raises

stack - 20 rep PB

stack - 15 reps

stack - 12 reps

great session!!!!

left my bloody gym bag round my dads so he has my video camera lol.

will upload tomorrow


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice work on the legs mate... Boom Boom shake the rooooom...!!!

Off to see my surgeon today re the hernia mate, will hopefully get it sorted asap...


----------



## RACK

Black and white pic...... poser hahaha!!

Looking big and in good nick at the min my brother from another mother!! I'll have a proper catch up at some point mate.

Cheers for the text last night too. I shall repay with pics from RACKville


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thursdays workout

back

chins

12

8

lat pulldowns

10 plates - 6 reps PB

9 plates - 7 reps

9 plates - 7 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

9 plates - 6 reps

8 plates - 7 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

Bent Rows

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 8 reps

Low Pulley Rows

12 plates - 8 reps

11 plates - 8 reps

10 plates - 8 reps

Shrugs

170kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

good session...makes up for the shocker on monday.

here's the squat vid as promised






--------------------------------------

back

chins

12

8

lat pulldowns

10 plates - 6 reps PB

9 plates - 7 reps

9 plates - 7 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

9 plates - 6 reps

8 plates - 7 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

Bent Rows

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 8 reps

Low Pulley Rows

12 plates - 8 reps

11 plates - 8 reps

10 plates - 8 reps

Shrugs

170kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

good session...makes up for the shocker on monday.

here's the squat vid as promised






----------------------------------------

arms

ez curls

70kg - 6 reps (tendonitus getting better of me)

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 6 reps

DB curls

34kg - 6 reps

32kg - 7 reps

26kg - 8 reps

shiny new dumbbells in the gym but they are too frikin wide...they stop you placing them by your side a bit

single arm cable preachers (dragged the preacher to the cable machine...sod it, ****ed off a PT but i put it back)

45kg - 8 reps

40kg - 7 reps

35kg - 10 reps

cable curls (both arms)

64kg - 10 reps

68kg - 10 reps

68kg - 8 reps

skulls (back in now)

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 8 reps

Tri-pushdowns

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

OH Rope extensions

40kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

Bench Dips

15

12

7

bodyweight this morning was 111.5kg


----------



## massmansteve

Very good fella, will be watching this. given me more motivation for my journey now.

best of luck


----------



## defdaz

You're doing bloody brilliant A! Keep it up mate!!


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

Hi mate

Read through your journal. Sorry to hear about the hernia, hopefully this time the Doc will do a proper job!

You do shift some heavy iron in the gym dude! Fook me!

I will be following your progress pal.

MB


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!!!

i'm happy with the last weeks lifting, next week is the last of heavy lifting as i'm in surgery on the 12th.

make the most of it!

thanks for the support, means a lot


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

Chins

12

10

7

Close Grip Pulldowns

110kg - 7 reps

110kg - 6 reps

100kg - 7 reps

Bent Rows

140kg - 7 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

Machine Rows

110kg - 10 reps

130kg - 8 reps

110kg - 10 reps

Smith Shrugs

160kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

DB Shrugs

40kg - 25 reps

40kg - 20 reps

40kg - 15 reps


----------



## RACK

How long will you be out due to the op mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

A few weeks mate, see how it goes... 

-----------------

Chest

bench

170kg - 4 reps + 2 spotted

160kg - 5 reps + 1 spotted

150kg - 6 reps + 1 spotted

incline db press

120lbs - 10 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

dips

4 chains (40kg) - 6 reps

3 chains - 7 reps

2 chains - 7 reps

Cable crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Now, end of cycle pics!!!!!!! Had to cut things short so this has been 10 weeks of solid heavy lifting, my hernia op is next week.

All feedback welcome.

111kg


----------



## Rudedog

Looking huge and lean mate. Nice one


----------



## Lois_Lane

Damn you have me beat by 3kg!!!

MM looks very good mate i wish mine looked like that!


----------



## alan87

how have i only just noticed this?!

looking v good mate, as con said that most muscular is awesome!

hope all is well!


----------



## leafman

First look in here, not really been about much but sh1t ur lookin large bulk  Shoulders and chest look very impressive all the best mate. leafy


----------



## ste08

Lookin wicked mate.

Have you stuck to the same diet as u stated in the first couple of pages right the way through this heavy liftin cycle?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Rudedog said:


> Looking huge and lean mate. Nice one


cheers bud!



Lois_Lane said:


> Damn you have me beat by 3kg!!!
> 
> MM looks very good mate i wish mine looked like that!


i wish my back looked like yours! :lol: swaps? :tongue:



alan87 said:


> how have i only just noticed this?!
> 
> looking v good mate, as con said that most muscular is awesome!
> 
> hope all is well!


hey alan! all i going well thanks mate



leafman said:


> First look in here, not really been about much but sh1t ur lookin large bulk  Shoulders and chest look very impressive all the best mate. leafy


hey leafman! thanks :beer:

ste- thr diet james.C put together has been kept the same since starting in august. Its helped me to regain size and lose the fat


----------



## RACK

Yeah, you look ok I suppose 

Jokes aside mate, looking fantastic as per text last night


----------



## Nathrakh

Looking great mate - and good luck with the recovery over the op next week.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!


----------



## Greyphantom

Ok not only do you get your hernia re done quicker than me (although after my hissy fit looks like I will be in in the next couple weeks) but you look freaking awesome... I fvcking hate (love) you... you [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Syko

Looking good IB

Shame about the op but im sure your be back in no time


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!!!!! 

---------------------

back n biceps

chins

12

9

8

latpulldowns

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 8 reps

machine rows

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

db curls

32kg - 6 reps

30kg - 6 reps

26kg - 7 reps

cable preachers

45kg - 6 reps

40kg - 6 reps

35kg - 10 reps

cable curls

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps


----------



## pod13

Greyphantom said:


> Oh fvcking snap mate... see my surgeon in 2 weeks today and have a feeling he will say the same thing... son of a b1tch... good luck with it this time mate and hope they finally nail it down... funnily enough when the ultrasound lady was checking mine out she said she didnt know why they didnt use a bigger mesh to cover holes...


Sorry to see you fellas both got recurrent hernias - you might remember I posted on the beginning of this thread about getting over my second op. It is an absolute pain in the **** having hernia surgery in the first place, but a second op and time out of the gym is truly depressing. I wish you both the best of luck with the revision surgery and hope you get over it quick.

Out of interest, how soon did you go back to the gym following your first op and do you wear a belt? IB had a straight repair (where they just sew the hole up) whereas Greyphantom had some mesh put in - I had it sewn up in my first op and they put some mesh in on the second. Sadly, they only put the mesh in because I told them to - they spoke to me about doing the repair again and said that putting a mesh in has an increased risk of infection, at which point I told them I was a young, fit healthy bloke with a very low-risk of infection following surgery so they should re-think their surgical approach (possibly why they didn't bother coming to see me after the op? Ha Haa). ****ing muppets.

Anyway, good luck IB and I hope you've got private medical insurance


----------



## Greyphantom

For me it was sew the hole up and put the mesh in... but he didnt put enough in according to the ultrasound chickie who was cool and a simple sneeze (although they have a lot of power apparently and evidently) opened a couple of cm on one side...

After first op I was told to wait 2 weeks before even moving quickly, 4 weeks before lifting anything heavier than a plate and then I could start with very very light weights... which I did and it was going well till a stupid sneeze... no I dont wear a belt at the moment but when I am lifting heavier I will look at getting a proper/better one as my old one is not all that... I have also had to argue a bit with the hospital I am getting it done at to get their butts moving to fix it and will be pushing for a bigger mesh and proper strong thread when they sew me up...


----------



## Greyphantom

PS IB dont you go in next week? If so good luck mate hope it all goes very smoothly...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey guys!

yes my op is tuesday 12th! 

Its also private pod13, so much quicker turnaround... this operation is free thankfully.

I will be going over the whole mesh scenario with the surgeon again to ensure it is put in. He said he wants to put it in but i want a shake of hands on it lol.

I took 2 weeks out of the gym and returned very slowly with what i was training with.

I waited 2 months before lifting heavy again


----------



## bizzlewood

Good luck with the op

You bounced back for the last one with amazing results I'm sure you can do it again

P.s my delts have been **** for years and I read one of your posts about not training the front delts too much since then my delts are coming up...... At last

Thx mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bizzlewood said:


> Good luck with the op
> 
> You bounced back for the last one with amazing results I'm sure you can do it again
> 
> P.s my delts have been **** for years and I read one of your posts about not training the front delts too much since then my delts are coming up...... At last
> 
> Thx mate


cheers bizzlewood 

yeah too many front delt exercises when people do 2-3 types of benching then OH pressing.

Glad i was of some help :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders/tris

OH Machine press

150kg - 12 reps

150kg - 12 reps

150kg -10 reps

this new machine didnt fill me full of confidence because i was lifting the whole stack and because it wasnt bolted down, it was like pressing on a rubber raft!

DB laterals

22kg - 6 reps

20kg - 8 reps

18kg - 8 reps

Cable laterals

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

DB rear laterals

20kg - 10 reps

18kg - 10 reps

18kg - 10 reps

Facepulls

45kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

55kg - 12 reps

tri-pushdowns

65kg - 6 reps

60kg - 8 reps

55kg - 10 reps

rope pushdowns

45kg - 6 reps

35kg - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

OH extensions

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

shattered!!!

some food and an early night for me!

up at 3:30am to drive to notts tomorrow and report on the brits!


----------



## Greyphantom

Good luck for tomorrow mate...


----------



## Syko

Greyphantom said:


> Good luck for tomorrow mate...


x2 :thumbup1:

Im sure you will be back well again in no time


----------



## RACK

Just to let everyone know, I spoke to IB last night and he's fine. Hopefully he'll be back home today.


----------



## Greyphantom

Good news... :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Shabba!! Great news. Get well soon IB.


----------



## pod13

Incredible Bulk said:


> Its also private pod13, so much quicker turnaround... this operation is free thankfully.
> 
> I will be going over the whole mesh scenario with the surgeon again to ensure it is put in. He said he wants to put it in but i want a shake of hands on it lol.
> 
> I took 2 weeks out of the gym and returned very slowly with what i was training with.
> 
> I waited 2 months before lifting heavy again


Well done with the freebie! Hope it all went well and the hole is safely covered up with a bit of mesh now. Did you speak to the surgeon about return to the gym this time?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey guys

feel like crap, midsection is very tender so necking the painkillers.

on the outside it looks very good, 3 small key hole marks and no large lump where the hernia was.

Result was it was a new hernia beside the old repaired one...

All meshed, doc says to take 4 weeks out of the gym....thats gonna burn!

But i will take what is needed and see how it goes.

I can feel the staples inside of me and the doc told me it is due to low bf%, chubby people just dont have to worry about it. Feels like someone is stabbing my right hand side with a pen 

On the road to recovery and love this new flat stomach of mine so all in all, win win.

Getting the meals in is a bit tough but increasing cals day by day.

I've only regained bladder control due to the amount they knocked me out, i had to have a catheter put in for 24 hours which WAS NOT FUN!!!

"you wanna put that where??"


----------



## Greyphantom

Glad you are up and about and ok mate... course not filling me with confidence re my turn mate... catheter... wtf...??? I hope they fix it for good this time...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i wont lie, it hurts like a muther fcker... just get up and about as soon as you can so your abs stretch out and dont heal hunched as the mesh has to heal in a natural position.

catheter...yeah... the anesthesia was harsh.

i was told when i woke up 3 nurses had to restrain me as the abs were spasming = pain = more anesthesia + opiats. Nearly went on a 'hulk smash' moment 

Oooops


----------



## Greyphantom

Ah the sweet sweet words of comfort you have to offer... woo hoo... yeah I like to be up and moving as soon as I can...

lol... I had to be held down last time as I thought it was my wife waking me to get the cat... lmao at hulk smash moment...


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> i wont lie, it hurts like a muther fcker... just get up and about as soon as you can so your abs stretch out and dont heal hunched as the mesh has to heal in a natural position.
> 
> catheter...yeah... the anesthesia was harsh.
> 
> i was told when i woke up 3 nurses had to restrain me as the abs were spasming = pain = more anesthesia + opiats. Nearly went on a *'hulk smash'* moment
> 
> Oooops


Back off monkey boy!!!

Stop stealing my phrases lololol

Get well soon you big chubster x mwah x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

comfort, is that somewhere near 'clen'' and 'cnut' in the UKM dictionary?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jw007 said:


> Back off monkey boy!!!
> 
> Stop stealing my phrases lololol
> 
> Get well soon you big chubster x mwah x


HA HA, as the alpha male patrols his land he see's new threats on the horizon...****in up trees and stealing phrases and jaffa cakes :laugh:

cheers old man, tis but a scratch...back squatting soon enough :beer:


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> HA HA, as the alpha male patrols his land he see's new threats on the horizon...****in up trees and stealing phrases and jaffa cakes :laugh:
> 
> cheers old man, tis but a scratch...back squatting soon enough :beer:


Im always lurking 

Just a flesh wound, With enough aas you could gain during your 4 week lay up:beer: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> comfort, is that somewhere near 'clen'' and 'cnut' in the UKM dictionary?


Weeel youre certainly not clen so does that mean youre t'other...  :whistling:

feeling fully reassured here mate... :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

jw007 said:


> Im always lurking
> 
> Just a flesh wound, With enough aas you could gain during your 4 week lay up:beer: :lol:


so would a gram a day be sufficient... or should I "up the dose"


----------



## jw007

Greyphantom said:


> so would a gram a day be sufficient... or should I "up the dose"


Do what your heart tells you young padawan:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jw007 said:


> Im always lurking
> 
> Just a flesh wound, With enough aas you could gain during your 4 week lay up:beer: :lol:


Ha ha, good, you saw my orangutaan arms a few pages back then :lol:

PMSL joe, no such thing as time off eh? :lol:



Greyphantom said:


> Weeel youre certainly not clen so does that mean youre t'other...  :whistling:
> 
> feeling fully reassured here mate... :thumb:


i'm a grade A cnut thank you, anything less is a compliment :tongue:


----------



## pod13

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey guys
> 
> feel like crap, midsection is very tender so necking the painkillers.
> 
> on the outside it looks very good, 3 small key hole marks and no large lump where the hernia was.
> 
> Result was it was a new hernia beside the old repaired one...
> 
> All meshed, doc says to take 4 weeks out of the gym....thats gonna burn!
> 
> But i will take what is needed and see how it goes.
> 
> I can feel the staples inside of me and the doc told me it is due to low bf%, chubby people just dont have to worry about it. Feels like someone is stabbing my right hand side with a pen
> 
> On the road to recovery and love this new flat stomach of mine so all in all, win win.
> 
> Getting the meals in is a bit tough but increasing cals day by day.
> 
> I've only regained bladder control due to the amount they knocked me out, i had to have a catheter put in for 24 hours which WAS NOT FUN!!!
> 
> "you wanna put that where??"


Catheter - that takes the ****! LOL. Why did they catheterise you? Did you upset one of the nurses or something? Seems a bit weird to risk a urinary tract infection and cause you unnecessary discomfort by ramming a tube down your jap for a hernia op in a healthy young bloke!

Did they use staples to close your skin then? I had absorbable sutures (mainly so they don't have to see you to take them out in my case). I think it's funny how some surgeons won't admit the first surgery didn't work properly and make out it's a new problem. Looking at your pictures it looked like a hernia at the edge of your old one. My second hernia was at the bottom of the old one, but my bloke told me it was a different one. I know why they do it, but I think it's a shame patients have to suffer bull**** stories about new problems because surgeons have to practice defensively because they're afraid they might get sued. I'd rather be told that the op didn't work but they'll sort it out. Rant over. Hope you're feeling better. Paracetamol, codeine and diclofenac are hopefully on the menu for the next couple of days


----------



## Greyphantom

pod13 said:


> I think it's funny how some surgeons won't admit the first surgery didn't work properly and make out it's a new problem. Looking at your pictures it looked like a hernia at the edge of your old one. My second hernia was at the bottom of the old one, but my bloke told me it was a different one. I know why they do it, but I think it's a shame patients have to suffer bull**** stories about new problems because surgeons have to practice defensively because they're afraid they might get sued. I'd rather be told that the op didn't work but they'll sort it out. Rant over. Hope you're feeling better.


I totally agree with this mate... my surgeon was all "oh thats a new one" even after the ultra sound specialist said it was the mesh coming loose cos they dont put a large enough one in nearly all the time and then in the letter re my second op he states that its a recurrence... I am really going to grill my new surgeon and make sure they do it properly this time... :cursing:


----------



## pod13

Greyphantom said:


> I totally agree with this mate... my surgeon was all "oh thats a new one" even after the ultra sound specialist said it was the mesh coming loose cos they dont put a large enough one in nearly all the time and then in the letter re my second op he states that its a recurrence... I am really going to grill my new surgeon and make sure they do it properly this time... :cursing:


Maybe it was a new one - to him! LOL. I do surgery on feet for a living and I can't be ****d bull****ting people. If you're going to sue me - best of luck. I haven't had a single person sue me yet, but I'm more than happy to stand up in court and defend my decisions and stand by them instead of hiding behind bull**** diagnoses and excuses. If I've done an operation and it hasn't worked, I'll apologise and put it right (thankfully this hardly ever happens as I'm absolutely brilliant). I understand why surgeons adopt this approach, but I think (and hope) my patients respect me more for telling them the truth.

Don't give the new fella too much of a hard time - you want to keep him on-side, just make sure you ask him some questions about the technicalities of your op. It's pretty basic stuff really, we're all relative young healthy blokes who like to lift heavy objects and a bit of soft tissue has torn as a result. All they need to do is patch up the area with as little tension on the hole as possible and give us decent advice on how long it takes (on average) for the area to heal to the point where it's strong enough to crack on in the gym. Since we're healthy, chances of getting an infection is pretty slim if we stick to their advice on post-op regimes so not putting a mesh in is potentially a bad idea. And the fact you've had an ultrasound scan is pretty encouraging - it shows your guy is interested in planning his surgery based on what's gone wrong.

You might want to print off the following research articles to take to your new surgeon to discuss:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11578284

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18646155

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/496967_4


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey guys

no staples on the outside, only glue 

staples is what they use on the inside to tack the mesh to the tissue and keep it in place.

here's a pic of me today, cant tense for sh1t and bloated so no jibes about bf% lol



a catheter was used as i had gone 18 hours without ****ing and unable to pass it on my own, they took a scan of my bladder and it was full so they needed to release the pressure.

a horrible experience.....

i was told to come off the solpadol (contains paracetamol and codiene) as the codiene would constipate me after a while, since switching to ibuprofen things are great.

Diclophenic is ok, no worries with this...

took the nipper to the park today and up and about walking without pain.

i can sit, lie down and move without looking like an old man today too so....off to the pub. No drink, its a mates birthday lol.


----------



## hilly

doesnt look to bad mate. all the best for a speedy recovery IB


----------



## pod13

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey guys
> 
> no staples on the outside, only glue
> 
> staples is what they use on the inside to tack the mesh to the tissue and keep it in place.
> 
> here's a pic of me today, cant tense for sh1t and bloated so no jibes about bf% lol
> 
> 
> 
> a catheter was used as i had gone 18 hours without ****ing and unable to pass it on my own, they took a scan of my bladder and it was full so they needed to release the pressure.
> 
> a horrible experience.....
> 
> i was told to come off the solpadol (contains paracetamol and codiene) as the codiene would constipate me after a while, since switching to ibuprofen things are great.
> 
> Diclophenic is ok, no worries with this...
> 
> took the nipper to the park today and up and about walking without pain.
> 
> i can sit, lie down and move without looking like an old man today too so....off to the pub. No drink, its a mates birthday lol.


So you had it done endoscopically - are you getting any pain around your clavicles? You'll probably get a bit of bruising over the next week. You can take paracetamol in combination with ibuprofen if you like, but if you're not in too much pain now, you might as well carry on as you are. Best of luck with the recovery


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly said:


> doesnt look to bad mate. all the best for a speedy recovery IB





pod13 said:


> So you had it done endoscopically - are you getting any pain around your clavicles? You'll probably get a bit of bruising over the next week. You can take paracetamol in combination with ibuprofen if you like, but if you're not in too much pain now, you might as well carry on as you are. Best of luck with the recovery


cheers hilly, all is well, as long as i dont do anything stupid like train in the next week or so fingers crossed for a full healthy recovery.

pod13 - lacroscopic was the method, might be the same operation.

3x incisions.

i'm feeling like my gut has taken a massive pummeling from a heavy weight boxer but ok otherwise.

thanks, looking forward to recovering and hitting the weights again in a few weeks.


----------



## oaklad

Doesnt look too bad. Good luck with the recovery hope it all goes smoothly for you


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers


----------



## LittleChris

Hope things sort themselves out quickly IB


----------



## Greyphantom

pod13 said:


> Maybe it was a new one - to him! LOL. I do surgery on feet for a living and I can't be ****d bull****ting people. If you're going to sue me - best of luck. I haven't had a single person sue me yet, but I'm more than happy to stand up in court and defend my decisions and stand by them instead of hiding behind bull**** diagnoses and excuses. If I've done an operation and it hasn't worked, I'll apologise and put it right (thankfully this hardly ever happens as I'm absolutely brilliant). I understand why surgeons adopt this approach, but I think (and hope) my patients respect me more for telling them the truth.
> 
> Don't give the new fella too much of a hard time - you want to keep him on-side, just make sure you ask him some questions about the technicalities of your op. It's pretty basic stuff really, we're all relative young healthy blokes who like to lift heavy objects and a bit of soft tissue has torn as a result. All they need to do is patch up the area with as little tension on the hole as possible and give us decent advice on how long it takes (on average) for the area to heal to the point where it's strong enough to crack on in the gym. Since we're healthy, chances of getting an infection is pretty slim if we stick to their advice on post-op regimes so not putting a mesh in is potentially a bad idea. And the fact you've had an ultrasound scan is pretty encouraging - it shows your guy is interested in planning his surgery based on what's gone wrong.
> 
> You might want to print off the following research articles to take to your new surgeon to discuss:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11578284
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18646155
> 
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/496967_4


Same surgeon who had done the first op mate so not a new one to him... thanks for advice on how to deal with my new surgeon and the articles... my original surgery was a mesh repair but a bit of one side of the mesh came loose... yay me... and so have to get it redone... Thanks again for your advice mate, its much appreciated... :thumb:



Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers hilly, all is well, as long as i dont do anything stupid like train in the next week or so fingers crossed for a full healthy recovery.
> 
> pod13 - lacroscopic was the method, might be the same operation.
> 
> 3x incisions.
> 
> i'm feeling like my gut has taken a massive pummeling from a heavy weight boxer but ok otherwise.
> 
> thanks, looking forward to recovering and hitting the weights again in a few weeks.


They will be doing mine laparoscopcially which I think is keyhole surgery... not looking forward to all the rubbish that goes with it... heres to a speedy recovery mate, will be following with interest (oh and that pic shows you are stilll a [email protected]  )


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!!

back to work today (office work) so back in the habit of eating my meals.

Went to the gym, 60 mins on the treadmill.

15 mins on 15 degrees incline which smacked the sh1t out of my calves which is a good work around.

35mins on 10 degrees incline.

650-675 cals burnt

abs feel good, less pain today than yesterday


----------



## Incredible Bulk

60mins cardio on the treadmill, another 675 cals done

weight holding at 109kg

i'm ok as long as i dont sneeze


----------



## Greyphantom

Love you work IB... exactly how I explained it to someone once and they said John who??


----------



## RACK

Glad to hear it's all good in the hood mate.


----------



## Ak_88

With regards to what Pod's said overleaf, the general healing process is said to be around 12 weeks for all healing to be done, i.e laying down of scar tissue and binding the mesh with the surround tissues. Beyond that (and overlapping with the healing process) is the realignment of the new tissue to put functional stress through it to adapt it to the demands you place through it over the coming months to fully strengthen it.

If you believe what the surgeons tell you, the mesh is meant to be 10x stronger than human fascia.


----------



## pod13

Ak_88 said:


> With regards to what Pod's said overleaf, the general healing process is said to be around 12 weeks for all healing to be done, i.e laying down of scar tissue and binding the mesh with the surround tissues. Beyond that (and overlapping with the healing process) is the realignment of the new tissue to put functional stress through it to adapt it to the demands you place through it over the coming months to fully strengthen it.
> 
> If you believe what the surgeons tell you, the mesh is meant to be 10x stronger than human fascia.


Cheers for the info. I presume the mesh-scar tissue interface is relatively inelastic though (permanently) and will possibly predispose us all to further tears if placed under stress? Which might account for some of the weird pains I got in my belly button when squatting on Monday! 

Any tips for reducing likelihood of recurrence after the 12 week mark?


----------



## Ak_88

Yeah - scar tissue can be stronger than the original tissue, but it doesn't have the function of load transfer or dissipation that tendons or cartilage have. However, that relies on allowing the tissue to heal sufficiently before letting it know what it needs to do.

It's not strictly a case of waiting 3 months before stressing it, but going into 1RM squats 2 weeks post-op wouldn't be a great idea :laugh: When I have mine addressed, my plan as it stands (though it'll probably change when I'm gagging to get back in the gym!) is to purely play it by ear, the only way to find out if it's strong enough is to stress it, but stress it within sensible limits. I wouldn't be surprised if it takes me somewhere between 2-4/5 months to really get back to squatting and DL'ing, but thats just life, i'd rather do that than go through a second operation. Start with the exercises incorporating core stabilisation from a static position first, BB rows for example, and gradually build up to more dynamic stuff, like Squats/Deads.

Lots of core work to really strengthen the surrounding area up would probably be good, alongside making sure your breathing technique is spot on throughout. But again, everything relies on allowing the body to take to the mesh and allow it to return to as normal a state as possible.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back from the docs... i have to go back next week as i have a swelling on one of the incision points for the key hole, nothing big or painful... he wants to keep an eye on it.

swelling reduced on the old hernia site and he said i will have an amount of scar tissue from the prior hernia incision they made when they stitched me back up so to not expect a 100% flat midsection soon.

One it heals up the scar tissue will go over time and flatten out more, told me to count my blessings

He is happy with my movement and ability to cough, sneeze etc so healing is going well.

I asked about training and he said i could restart but under the conditions:

1) no picking up any weight off the floor, light or heavy

2) no exercises that place any stress on the abdominals, no sit ups, bending exercises or pushing downwards.

3) Seated machine work is ok but keep it light and dont go heavy

4) No squats, deadlifts, rows (had to describe these exercises) for a while. I have to give the area a good 6-8 weeks more to repair and settle

Overall pleased... what i expected but didnt think i'd have to wait so long to squat again.

Light work is better than no work though.

No fcking idea how to keep my back trained as all back work involves the abs.


----------



## Paul1990

what about some machine rows for back or chest supported rows would that place stress on your abs?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

true...forgot about those


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Tonight's workout, no point listing weights

BENCH PRESS MACHINE

SEATED CABLE CROSSOVERS

OH PRESS MACHINE

SEATED DB LATERALS

LYING DOWN REAR DB RAISES

SEATED DB CURLS

DB PREACHERS

SEATED DB SKULLS

Cant complain... boring with the light weight but better than nothing....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LAT PULLDOWNS

MEDIUM GRIP PULLDOWNS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

SEATED MACHINE ROWS

Cardio for 50 mins on treadmill, 700 cals burnt

Used my new belt, it wraps around tight around the midsection and keeps things secure.

All light work....


----------



## Greyphantom

Looking good mate... hows it all healing, going well?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its going great, can tense the abs fully and sneeze at will 

Training is very light work.

i've got the docs on monday to inspect a hard lump i have on one of the key hole incision scars. might be a haeamotoma (sp)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LEG EXTENSIONS

SEATED HAM CURLS

SEATED CALVE RAISES

20 MINS CARDIO


----------



## RACK

Gald to see you back in the gym mate and things are good.

I haven't forgot to text you but really busy at work, I will get round to it at some point


----------



## Incredible Bulk

All things are good, i'm showing a lad how to train better at the moment so the focus has been on smashing his body to pieces rather than mine 

I expect pics lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back

LAT PULLDOWNS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

MACHINE ROWS

DB ROWS

FACE PULLS


----------



## bizzlewood

has the pain gone mate

back to normal?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pains gone but far from normal bud.

things will be close to normal in another 8 weeks or so as the mesh is bedded in and the abdominal wall has intertwined with it.

i'm building up with my activity and weight as each goes by

last week was great grandma weights...this week is grandma's 

Next week will be grandpa weights 

If i dont let it heal the mesh wont bond well and i'll be looking at another op next year

playing the long game


----------



## bizzlewood

Incredible Bulk said:


> pains gone but far from normal bud.
> 
> things will be close to normal in another 8 weeks or so as the mesh is bedded in and the abdominal wall has intertwined with it.
> 
> i'm building up with my activity and weight as each goes by
> 
> last week was great grandma weights...this week is grandma's
> 
> Next week will be grandpa weights
> 
> If i dont let it heal the mesh wont bond well and i'll be looking at another op next year
> 
> playing the long game


i hear you mate ..good to hear you're healing up well:beer:

wont be long before you started smashing it in the gym again


----------



## Greyphantom

sneeze at will you lucky sob....

at least its all progressing well... step by doddering granny step mate...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Whens your op GP? 

Chest n shoulders

BENCH (FEET ON BENCH)

INCLINE BENCH

DB FLYS

CABLE FLYS

MILITARY MACHINE PRESS

DB LATERALS


----------



## Greyphantom

How'd the bench go? I found that strangely enough the abs really pulled in that exercise...

Op will be about 6 weeks after my return from Oz... will see the surgeon again 07 Dec and get pre assessed and then off on hols then back... its been a real pain but not much else I can do but once its done (touch wood completely done) I am going to be taking it as high as I can...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

the abs will pull as you use your feet to stabilise and hence your core, if you put the feet on the end of the bench you wont feel it in your abs at all

cool, new year then? new year, new start


----------



## Greyphantom

good point re the feet...

yeah new year and new start it had better be...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LEGS

LEG EXTENSIONS

SEATED HAM CURLS

SEATED CALVE RAISES

30 MINS CARDIO ON HIGH INCLINE TREADMILL


----------



## AB1989

Have found this journal a great read with useful information for me, I have an epigastric hernia which I've had even before I started training. Never used to really bother me but last year or so every time I'm training it's always playing on my mind during squats and training back when arching.

At what stage did u decide just to have the op? I no it'll have to be done at some point but keep putting it off because don't want the long spell out the gym!

I'm still squatting and training as normal, deeds are off limits though!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey bud, glad this has been of some help...currently until i return to full training there will be more hernia talk than lifting 

epigastric hernia is the same one as mine










i found it when i was training hard after my last show 2009, i ignored it for a while but decided enough was enough when it played on my mind like it is with you.

Its not too long out of the gym, 2 weeks of nothing but if your meshed you can return to super light stuff after those 2 weeks. If your stitched....well....expect another op in 6-12 months regardless of how long it takes you to return IMHO (speaking to other weight trainers who have had the stitching).

the sooner you speak to your GP the sooner it will get sorted via the NHS, its playing the waiting list game unless you have work medical insurance (i have luckily) or a spare £1.5-2k.

It wont get better it will only get bigger


----------



## AB1989

Big help to hear it from someone whos been in same situation!

I have ignored mine for few years but seem to find myself always worrying about it during workouts and after always looking if its got any worse! I went to see my GP about it and to be honest he was completely useless..just seemed to be me telling him what it was etc and him agreeing!

My mum had exactly the same and had the mesh done and after hearing your story aswell that is what I would push for! 2 weeks lay off isnt too bad at all! How long before you felt comfortable going back into your normal split and upping the weights?

Sorry to read you have to have another op mate! But by the look of your pics and the journal you'll be back in no time!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm now nearly 4 weeks post op and i'm now getting back into my normal training split but still with light weights and no free oly bar lifting etc

tell the doc its causing you pain, the risk of intestinal stangulation will get you the op quicker


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ARMS

DB CURLS

HAMMER CURLS

PREACHER CURLS

TRI PUSHDOWNS

ROPE PUSHDOWNS


----------



## Syko

Still taking it easy, good man

My mums BF had the same op as you the first time round and he was off work for two months. He dont even train. Not to lift over 20KG for 6 weeks the doc said.

When you get back into training i will have to train with you one day down city gym


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey bud 

off for two months? is he working with his hands? I'm a pen pusher so luckily only had to take off a few days.

damn straight, when i'm back i'll take you up on the bench challenge too lol


----------



## Syko

Hes a postie lol, his job give him the hernia

When will you be fully back into training?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ouch....heavy bags!!

prob be back late november mid december


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey IB just a quick question mate... do you or did you find that when you eat a larger meal you feel it round the hernia? or is that just me? noticed it sat and sun as I had eaten a particularly large meal both days (actually sunday I seemed to eat non stop) and my scar/recurred hernia felt very uncomfortable/tight/pressured... just wondering if you have felt the same...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not really mate, after the op i did but thats because the [email protected] of a nurse gave me whole food and allowed me to drink diet coke for 2 days in their care..... then after the op, gave me a sheet of 'after care' sayin no solid food for a week and NO FIZZY DRINKS.

dumb ass.... i went on a tantrum and tiarra rant and got the manager of the Spire hospital involved as thats a classic way to mess something up...hope someone got a bollocking for that one.

the solid foods and fizzy drinks bloat you out and the increased swelling of the abdomen places a strain on the stitched hernia site... even more so if you have intestines popping out the hernia site pre-op


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> not really mate, after the op i did but thats because the [email protected] of a nurse gave me whole food and allowed me to drink diet coke for 2 days in their care..... then after the op, gave me a sheet of 'after care' sayin no solid food for a week and NO FIZZY DRINKS.
> 
> dumb ass.... i went on a tantrum and tiarra rant and got the manager of the Spire hospital involved as thats a classic way to mess something up...hope someone got a bollocking for that one.
> 
> the solid foods and fizzy drinks bloat you out and the increased swelling of the abdomen places a strain on the stitched hernia site... even more so if you have intestines popping out the hernia site pre-op


Oh good gravy mate, thats just [email protected] I didnt even know thats how it was supposed to go... I got much the same right after my op too large chicken salad sanwich and a drink (cant remember what that was though)... when I next meet the surgeon I am going to be pushing for full details etc... seems they arent very forthcoming hey...


----------



## pod13

Greyphantom said:


> Hey IB just a quick question mate... do you or did you find that when you eat a larger meal you feel it round the hernia? or is that just me?





Incredible Bulk said:


> not really mate, after the op i did but thats because the [email protected] of a nurse gave me whole food and allowed me to drink diet coke for 2 days in their care..... then after the op, gave me a sheet of 'after care' sayin no solid food for a week and NO FIZZY DRINKS.
> 
> dumb ass.... i went on a tantrum and tiarra rant and got the manager of the Spire hospital involved as thats a classic way to mess something up...hope someone got a bollocking for that one.
> 
> the solid foods and fizzy drinks bloat you out and the increased swelling of the abdomen places a strain on the stitched hernia site... even more so if you have intestines popping out the hernia site pre-op


I used to get pain after eating large meals or when standing at the bar drinking large amounts of lager on a Saturday night (training was up the swanny, so I found other things to occupy my time) before my last hernia op. Since the op, I've taken it really really slow getting back towards normal. Had a bit of pain (well, odd feeling, not so much pain) recently when squatting and once when DB shoulder pressing, but just took 2 days off after them and it's been fine (touch wood).

As far as post-op advice goes you fellas are lucky - after my op I basically got told by a nurse that I was fine and she was calling my next of kin to pick me up. I even had to practically beg for some dihydrocodeine (and she gave me ONE tablet). No advice sheet, no surgeon and no follow up appointment. I could moan about the NHS forever (especially because I work for it) but I can't be bothered. Best of luck to you all my herniated brethren!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Greyphantom said:


> Oh good gravy mate, thats just [email protected] I didnt even know thats how it was supposed to go... I got much the same right after my op too large chicken salad sanwich and a drink (cant remember what that was though)... when I next meet the surgeon I am going to be pushing for full details etc... seems they arent very forthcoming hey...


docs think about golf and when they are at work they think how long it will take before they can get back to the range :tongue:

prepare questions and dont be fobbed off with answers your not sure on...question question.... dont forget, with all surgery it is not minor as someone is opening you up and poking around (and thinking of golf!) :lol:



pod13 said:


> I used to get pain after eating large meals or when standing at the bar drinking large amounts of lager on a Saturday night (training was up the swanny, so I found other things to occupy my time) before my last hernia op. Since the op, I've taken it really really slow getting back towards normal. Had a bit of pain (well, odd feeling, not so much pain) recently when squatting and once when DB shoulder pressing, but just took 2 days off after them and it's been fine (touch wood).
> 
> As far as post-op advice goes you fellas are lucky - after my op I basically got told by a nurse that I was fine and she was calling my next of kin to pick me up. I even had to practically beg for some dihydrocodeine (and she gave me ONE tablet). No advice sheet, no surgeon and no follow up appointment. I could moan about the NHS forever (especially because I work for it) but I can't be bothered. Best of luck to you all my herniated brethren!


hey pod! i know what you mean about the odd niggle... i had a weird pain in my ab an hour ago like a tiny knife, it must be one of the staples reminding me. Squatting....i cant wait to get back to this.

wow, they rationed the meds! they threw them at me and i still have a box of codeine painkiller (sp) tucked away for when i do myself a mischief.

herniated brethren lol, i like that :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LAT PULLDOWNS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

MACHINE ROWS

DB SHRUGS

FACE PULLS

Weight is 106.5kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest n shoulders

Smith Bench

120kg - 8 reps

120kg - 8 reps

120kg - 8 reps

110kg - 10 reps

Incline Smith Bench

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 8 reps

Cable Crossovers

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Machine OH Press

stack - 8 reps

stack - 8 reps

stack - 6 reps

DB Laterals

10kg - 12 reps

12kg - 10 reps

12kg - 10 reps

Rear DB Laterals

12kg - 10 reps

12kg - 10 reps

12kg - 10 reps

Joined fannies 1st in portsmouth, this will be gym #3 for me...now i can train anywhere and chill out knowing i have a gym 5 mins away regardless of where i'm staying (girlfriends house or mine).

Listing the weights again, give you something more to read and more of an indication onto how my progress is going.

Felt like i walked into an internation staring contest qualifier at fitness 1st though... luckily i saw my cousin who trains there and he says i will be the 'new guy' for a while and it doesnt help i'm bigger than most of them lol.

Not bad gym at all machine wise, has some cracking looking back machines as well as lateral raise machines, i've died and gone to fancy gym heaven lol.

Shower nearly scalded my skin off at 200 psi though, that'll take some getting used to, its either hot or fcking hot


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs

Leg extensions

Stack - 12 reps

Stack - 12 reps

Stack - 12 reps

Stack - 10 reps

Ham Curl Machine

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

didnt look at the weight, just threw the pin in and upped it till it felt good on the hams. The machine had an 'out of order' sticker on it, god knows why, it worked fine...after i moved the sticker lol.

They gave an alternative exercise suggestion....lunges...w.t.f

Calve raises on leg press machine

Stack - 12 reps

Stack - 12 reps

Stack - 12 reps

160kg - 12 reps

140kg - 12 reps

Standing smith calve raises

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

Ham curl machine - fancied round 2

12 reps

15 reps

20 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back

Lat Pulldowns

100kg - 8 reps

100kg- 8 reps

90kg - 7 reps

This was the stack, anything less didnt feel right nor working the lats.

Close Grip pulldowns

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 8 reps

Machine DY Rows

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

Pitiful stack weight.... the machine is brilliant, like one of these but plate loaded with balsa wood










High Row machine

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

I like this, its like a machine bent row/face pull but facing forward with a chest support.

DB Shrugs

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

High Lat Pulldown Machine

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Had to use this machine, i caught it in the corner of my eye at the end of my workout.

The movement is perfect for lat contraction, unlike a latpulldown where you put a bar to the clavicals, this set up has two handles you pulldown to your sides in an large inward arc


----------



## Incredible Bulk

arms

DB curls

28kg - 6 reps

30kg - 6 reps

30kg - 6 reps

DB Hammer curls

26kg - 10 reps

26kg - 10 reps

EZ curls

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 10 reps

DB Preachers

22kg - 8 reps

22kg - 6 reps

Cable Curls

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

EZ Skulls

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

Tri-pushdowns

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

Tri-Rope pushdowns

35kg - 6 reps

30kg - 8 reps

25kg - 6 reps

DB OH Extensions

12kg - 12 reps

12kg - 12 reps

A bit heavy on volume but its been 6 weeks since ive been confident enough to train my arms with any sort of intensity.


----------



## Greyphantom

Hows the hernia going mate... keeping quiet? good to see you are getting back into it...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hernia is keeping quiet, i'm more annoyed at this lump on one of my incision sites but will have it checked out soon.

good to be getting back into it!!!


----------



## Syko

Good to see your getting back into the swing of thing

I take it the fitness first your on about is in Fratton?

When are you down City Gym next?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm back in city gym a week tuesday mate

i'm at fitness 1st in fratton for the machines for the time being + the cardio

good to be back liftin!!!!! DOMS feel very nice lol


----------



## Syko

I will have to come down there and train with you (not as strong as you)

I will be keeping a close eye on this thread


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defo mate, i'll let you know

back

lat pulldowns

115kg - 7 reps

115kg - 7 reps

105kg - 8 reps

close grip pulldowns

115kg - 7 reps

115kg - 7 reps

110kg - 7 reps

these two exercises are back right where i was pre-op!

no niggles, felt strong

Bent rows - smith

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

this was very light and using the smith, no niggles or stress on the core, felt great!

machine rows

stack - 8 reps

stack - 8 reps

stack - 8 reps

single hand machine rows

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

db rows

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

smith shrugs

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

fantastic workout, strength is at my all time high and i wasn't pushing it either... no pain or discomfort.

now i'm reeeeeeeally looking forward to being able to push things later, oooooo baby


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice going mate... loads of motivation for the rest of us mortals...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/triceps - new split

smith bench

130kg - 6 reps

130kg - 6 reps

120kg - 6 reps

120kg - 6 reps

incline smith bench

110kg - 7 reps

110kg - 7 reps

100kg - 7 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Cable Crossovers

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 9 reps

35kg - 10 reps

DB Flys

22kg - 8 reps

22kg - 8 reps

22kg - 8 reps

Skulls

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 8 reps

Pushdowns - v handle

3 sets

Single Hand pushdowns

2 sets

Bench dips

2 sets

changing my split as my chest n triceps need some TLC, seem to be lagging behind

mon - back

tues - chest/triceps

wed - legs

thurs - back/biceps

fri - chest/triceps

sat- off

sun - off

no need to work shoulders as they are a good size + 2x chest workouts will nuke them.

i know how my chest has looked before and its not how it used to be, i'm going to see how this goes for a few weeks. i was contemplating it pre-surgery...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs:

leg extensions

115kg - 10 reps

115kg - 8 reps

115kg - 7 reps

90kg - 7 reps

70kg - 10 reps

leg press machine (pressing chair backwards, not conventional 45 degree sled)

80kg - 20 reps

80kg - 20 reps

110kg - 15 reps

110kg - 15 reps

Ooooooo this felt good, nervous as hell doing it but no pain and niggles so business as usual.

Seated ham curl machine

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

leg press calve raises

210kg - 12 reps

210kg - 12 reps

210kg - 10 reps

140kg - 15 reps

Smith calve raises (standing on a plate to lower heels)

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

had a niggle off this so ditched it, this tells me i'm not ready to stand under a loaded barbell yet, smith or no smith.


----------



## Greyphantom

woo hoo glad to hear you are really flying into it with little trouble... greatly motivational...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hell yeah!


----------



## Greyphantom

all this training and you can still bust the moves...  pmsl...


----------



## Haimer

Glad to see things are going good!

My mate is down at Portsmouth Uni, he's thinking of joining Fitness First down there - would he be better off joining City Gym instead? He's not as serious, more about getting in shape and doing a push pull legs just to build muscle.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey haimer,

how much weight does he shift? if he just wants to get in shape, fitness 1st is ok for his needs... gets stupid bust around 4-6pm though, ok afterwards.

city gym is good for what he wants as well, cheaper but no cardio machines other than a clapped out stepper


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back n biceps

chins

10

8

6

bent rows - smith

100kg -12 reps

110kg -12 reps

110kg -12 reps

110kg -10 reps

100kg -12 reps

felt gooooooooood

DB Rows

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

BB Shrugs

110kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

DB Shrugs

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps - Drop set to 20kg plate in each hand

EZ Curls

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 8 reps

55kg - 8 reps

DB Hammer curls

22kg - 8 reps

22kg - 6 reps

22kg - 6 reps

Cable Curls

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

Good workout, back and arms felt kentucky McKnackered

40 mins cardio on x-trainer done this morning


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Just emailed James.C for a new diet sheet for the remainding time i'll have on a bulk.

I'm wanting to up the carbs a bit as the recomp diet worked wonders but felt as i grew to 110kg the cals were not there to support further growth.

looking forward to his response, will be using the diet once recovered from the hernia op and training 100% again in december


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/triceps

bench - smith

135kg - 6 reps

135kg - 6 reps

110kg - 7 reps

Incline smith

105kg - 7 reps

105kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Cable flys

40kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

DB flys

28kg - 8 reps

28kg - 8 reps

Skulls

45kg - 8 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps

DB OH Extensions

26kg - 6 reps

24kg - 6 reps

20kg - 8 reps ---> 14kg - 6 reps

OH Rope extensions

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

Bench dips

12

10


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/rear delts

lat pulldowns

115kg - 7 reps

125kg - 6 reps PB

115kg - 7 reps

105kg - 7 reps

Dont ask how or why but some how my lats are stronger than ever lol, one plate away from the whole stack. Mega chuffed

close grip pulldowns

105kg - 8 reps

105kg - 7 reps

95kg - 7 reps

bent rows - smith

100kg - 6 reps

110kg - 8 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

used a step so i could really stretch the back on the negative, i'm a short **** with long arms so i bottom out a few inches before the stretch.

machine one arm rows

72kg - 10 reps

72kg - 10 reps

67kg - 8 reps

smith shrugs (one the wee man step again)

160kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

face pulls

35kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

rear db raises

14kg - 8 reps

10kg - 10 reps

10kg - 10 reps


----------



## bizzlewood

At the gym today and some guy asked me about my shoulder routine ..... Your advice is spreading mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

heh heh, good to know!!

how you getting on with it?


----------



## bizzlewood

It's going really well they're not 100% where I want them to be but I can tell they're improving


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest n triceps

bench - smith

135kg - 6 reps

130kg - 8 reps

130kg - 6 reps

incline smith

115kg - 6 reps

110kg - 7 reps

100kg - 7 reps

80kg - 8 reps

db incline press

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 8 reps

db flys

28kg - 6 reps

28kg - 6 reps

20kg - 8 reps

close grip bench

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 8 reps

pushdowns

stack - 10 reps

stack - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

OH extensions

30kg - 16 reps

30kg- 14 reps

30kg - 12 reps


----------



## Haimer

Cheers for the advice bro, my mate joined City Gym and says it's a decent gym with some big guys down there!

How you finding hitting chest & tris twice a week? Think it's always good to hit things twice but using different exercises to hit it from different angles.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah there's some big units down there!

i'm finding it pretty good, i've trained chest 2x a week before and it pushed it right up mass wise.

go back to what you know has worked and all...

i'm trying to do some different exercises but trying to get my numbers back up on a few lifts that have slipped post surgery


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

dont shout....

squats.... went under an empty bar for a warm up, felt good...

60kg - no issues....

100kg - not a niggle

140kg - 15 reps lol

140kg - 3 second pauses at bottom of each rep - 10 reps

140kg - " " " - 10 reps

140kg - 6 reps

back in business baby! [  ]

Man alive, no pain or discomfort, felt quite easy too hence taking a pause at rock bottom for 3 seconds before coming back up.

Kept it sane, 140kg is a light enough weight

By the end my glutes, hams and quads were fcked...shaking like a sh1tting dog.

Afterwards i was dreading another set, oh how i have missed that feeling!

leg extenions

90kg -10 reps

90kg -10 reps

90kg -10 reps

Ham curl machine

90kg -10 reps

90kg -10 reps

90kg -10 reps

90kg -10 reps

SLDL

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

Calve raises (on leg press)

190kg - 15 reps

190kg - 12 reps

190kg - 10 reps

160kg - 8 reps


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate loving your recovery, gives one hope for the future... great workout mate and back on the squats, yeah baby...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs are sooo sore, glutes as well....

back/biceptuals

lat pulldowns

stack - 10 reps

stack - 8 reps

95kg - 10 reps

95kg - 8 reps

close grip pulldowns

95kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

Smith Bent rows

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Smith Shrugs

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

Plate shrugs

25kg - 15 reps

25kg - 15 reps

25kg - 12 reps

EZ curls

60kg - 7 reps

60kg - 6 reps

55kg - 7 reps

DB Hammer Curls

26kg - 5 reps

22kg - 8 reps

18kg - 8 reps

DB Preachers

22kg - 5 reps

20kg - 6 reps

18kg - 7 reps

40mins cardio this morning


----------



## oaklad

bit of a claim to fame being in an MD video!!ha @ 2.20

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/pro-training/dennis-wolf-bsn/3608-dennis-wolf-retrospective-part-two.html


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah baby!!!!!!

thats made my month that!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/delts/triceps

bench - smith

135kg - 7 reps

135kg - 6 reps

135kg - 5 reps

125kg - 6 reps

Incline smith bench

115kg - 7 reps

115kg - 7 reps

110kg - 7 reps

100kg - 8 reps

DB Incline Bench

46kg - 10 reps

46kg - 8 reps

46kg - 7 reps

Cable Crossovers

45kg - 7 reps

35kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

DB Laterals

18kg - 12 reps

18kg - 10 reps

14kg - 12 reps

Cable Laterals

10kg - 12 reps

10kg - 12 reps

Skulls

50kg - 8 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

DB OH Press

18kg - 6 reps

18kg - 6 reps

Tri-Pushdowns

stack (50kg) - 10 reps

stack - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Bench Dips

16

12

Some drama drama drama.... its now twice in one week someone has tried to pinch weight off my frikkin barbell...this has got to be some sort of "**** off the new guy" Different guy as well....

New diet from James recieved, will start in 2 weeks time.


----------



## bizzlewood

Are you ****ing kidding me

What did you say when he took it off?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

"oi, where the fck you going with my weight"

"oh, sorry mate, didnt know you were using it"

........................hmmmph


----------



## bizzlewood

Sounds like you got some real dick heads at your gym

I'm not sure if I would be able to hold back the windmill if someone did that to me


----------



## Greyphantom

thats what I love about working out in my garage...


----------



## LittleChris

Looks like you are back to full strength now Aaron?

Lets get those big weights moving buddy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

nearly there chris, once i'm deadlifting again its all go go go...

bizzle, you have no idea how many tools you can get in one night... its battle of the frikkin ALPHA i swear.

I MUST DOMINATE THIS WEIGHT AREA (oh sh1t, here comes someone who actually trains).

One guy wears tracksuit bottoms too short for him, an old grey baggy hoody that he struts about with the hood on. He shadow boxes every piece of equipment after a set, unzips the hoody to flash a flabby pec in the mirror (he wears a muscle top underneath) and bumps fists with his asian mates.

I saw him on the treadmill doing a rocky balboa with 1kg dumbbells in his hand, i fcking kid not...


----------



## LittleChris

250kg squat I reckon is possible for you big man!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

at least, cant wait to squat heavy like that again.

220kg for 5 reps before the op


----------



## LittleChris

1 more than me, but my legs don't look like yours sadly :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yet, lol.

keep squatting like that and you'll have a good set of pins no doubt!


----------



## oaklad

Thought h might enjoy the video!!ha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/rear delts

lat pulldowns

120kg - 7 reps

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

bent rows

135kg - 8 reps

105kg - 10 reps

85kg - 10 reps

machine single arm rows

63kg - 10 reps

63kg - 10 reps

63kg - 10 reps

Oly bar shrugs - back in the mix

135kg - 12 reps

135kg - 10 reps

95kg - 15 reps

db rear flys

10kg - 15 reps

12kg - 8 reps

10kg - 10 reps

face pulls

35kg - 15 reps

35kg - 15 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/triceps

smith bench

140kg - 6 reps

135kg - 6 reps

130kg - 6 reps

incline smith bench

120kg - 3 reps - worth a punt

115kg - 6 reps

100kg - 7 reps

100kg - 6 reps

db incline bench

50kg - 7 reps

50kg - 6 reps

50kg - 6 reps

db swiss ball flys

34kg - 6 reps

30kg - 6 reps

26kg - 8 reps

close grip bench - smith

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

tri-pushdowns

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

OH Extensions

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

30kg - 10 reps

weights and reps are up, good good...

didnt have my weight belt and no niggles with the midsection, felt normal for once


----------



## Greyphantom

good news mate... and nice workout... if its going to niggle then those weights will do it... you still have feet up or are they planted?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

firmly planted on tera-ferma now mate


----------



## Greyphantom

sweet... this is encouraging reading big man...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

starting my bulk for 2011 now.... things are going better than expected recovery wise and its now 8 weeks post op.

new diet:

(cardio days only)

Wake - Black Coffee

(non cardio days)

Wake:

2 scoops whey in water

4 weetabix in skimmed milk

glass of fruit juice

9:30AM:

200g chicken + salad

linseeds

handful of nuts

fruit

green tea

12:00PM:

200g chicken + salad

linseeds

4 oatcakes + peanut butter

low fat pre-biotic yoghurt

2:00PM:

200g chicken + salad

linseeds

green tea

30mins PRE WORKOUT:

2 oatcakes + peanut butter

30g protein powder

10mins PRE WORKOUT:

6x BCAA's

3g beta-alanine

TRAIN:

PWO:

60g whey in water

50g carb powder

3g beta-alanine

PPWO MEAL:

200g fish/chicken or lean red meat

70g basmati rice

veg

8:00PM

200g natural yoghurt

30g whey

30g oats

22:00PM

30G whey in skimmed milk

15ml walnut oil


----------



## PHMG

awesome post workout meal you might like mate (keep things interesting).

250g extra lean mince, salt pepper and garlic flakes (all made into a burger, then grilled)

400g potato, boiled, loosely mashed, then fried with a little olive oil to go crispy on the edges.

So good!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers for that bud, i've got James.C in on my diet though so cant use those quantities but will tweak your reciepe

200g lean mince

medium sweet potato


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers for that bud, i've got James.C in on my diet though so cant use those quantities but will tweak your reciepe
> 
> 200g lean mince
> 
> medium sweet potato


yeah, work just as well. Can you not even have white potato poest workout?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

probably but i'd prefer to stick to the diet sheet i'm given than go straight back 2 days after being given it and asking to make changes  lol


----------



## Galtonator

glad your healing up mate


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> probably but i'd prefer to stick to the diet sheet i'm given than go straight back 2 days after being given it and asking to make changes  lol


lol, what i mean is, whats the thinking behind low gi carbs after workout?

I too wouldn't question the advice i was paying for, but just wondering as i always thought white rice/potato was better after training, for faster uptake of nutrients. I'm sure james has his reasons, but just wondering what they were.


----------



## hilly

he has sugars pwo in his shake so no need for a higher hi carb in the next meal i reckon


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, what i mean is, whats the thinking behind low gi carbs after workout?
> 
> I too wouldn't question the advice i was paying for, but just wondering as i always thought white rice/potato was better after training, for faster uptake of nutrients. I'm sure james has his reasons, but just wondering what they were.


I am very carb sensitive, white pots and white breads etc...any high GI carbs are a no no for me.

I have to keep a real eye on what carb sources i have in my diet otherwise i balloon.

I have WMS in my post workout shake, thats all the simple carbs i need. 



hilly said:


> he has sugars pwo in his shake so no need for a higher hi carb in the next meal i reckon


exactly


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> I am very carb sensitive, white pots and white breads etc...any high GI carbs are a no no for me.
> 
> I have to keep a real eye on what carb sources i have in my diet otherwise i balloon.
> 
> I have WMS in my post workout shake, thats all the simple carbs i need.
> 
> exactly


i see. what sort of carb amounts do you take in a day the (gram wise?)

Just interested.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

diet sheet is the page before, tot up the totals and let me know mate lol.


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> diet sheet is the page before, tot up the totals and let me know mate lol.


well not a lot is the answer lol.

Only just cottoned on to your journal. so whats the score without me reading a million pages (been back quite a few).

Your recovering well. Will there be shows next year?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well not a lot is the answer lol.
> 
> Only just cottoned on to your journal. so whats the score without me reading a million pages (been back quite a few).
> 
> Your recovering well. Will there be shows next year?


i know the carbs are low but i dont need a lot of carbs, like Con, i dont need massive carb loaded meals to put on size. I took off 6-7 months off this year and put 10kg on and lost fat too

110kg here










I'll be competing next year O100kg more than likely, all things going well...not picked a show, i'll be seeing how the next 12 odd weeks on this mass kick goes and will pick based on where i feel i am.

Having the hernia op has put a spanner in the works so i'm playing things by ear, or by the mirror.

Hoping to see dutch_scott on stage as some point, battle of the wheels lol.

All healing(ed) up well.... lets see how the start of this goes!


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> i know the carbs are low but i dont need a lot of carbs, like Con, i dont need massive carb loaded meals to put on size. I took off 6-7 months off this year and put 10kg on and lost fat too
> 
> I'll be competing next year O100kg more than likely, all things going well...not picked a show, i'll be seeing how the next 12 odd weeks on this mass kick goes and will pick based on where i feel i am.
> 
> Having the hernia op has put a spanner in the works so i'm playing things by ear, or by the mirror.
> 
> Hoping to see dutch_scott on stage as some point, battle of the wheels lol.
> 
> All healing(ed) up well.... lets see how the start of this goes!


Yeah, def wasnt knocking the low carbs. I also dont think i need loads to gain, but ill let you know for sure in a few months ;0

Doing my first show on April 24th  . Remember them many moors ago when i asked for your advice about competing (it was your pics from your thrid show on MT btw that inspired me to compete so thanks big time).


----------



## Incredible Bulk

3rd show!? i've only done two lol

i think you mean my 2nd show? 

What show is on the 24th?


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> 3rd show!? i've only done two lol
> 
> i think you mean my 2nd show?
> 
> What show is on the 24th?


sorry, yeah 2nd one.

Nabba South in Exeter.

Just around the corner from me. Not expecting to win or anything, but its a start and ill just do my very best until show day.

(btw awesome pic, but goes without saying)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

nabba south, might come along if i'm free...

cheers for the kind words 

legs

squats

150kg - 15 reps

140kg - 15 reps

140kg - 10 reps

*evil grin*

leg extensions

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 8 reps

90kg - 10 reps

quad pump.... intense quad pump... could not walk properly and sick feeling as the quads became rock solid...urrrgghhh

ham curls

95kg - 10 reps

95kg - 8 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

S.L.D.L's

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

light as hell but last time i'm training legs in this gym.

Seated calve raises

190kg -12 reps

190kg - 12 reps

180kg - 10 reps

170kg - 10 reps


----------



## Haimer

Do you usually do just 6 sets for quads? Obviously there are a strong point but I'm wondering if you did more sets in the past?!

Also, meant to ask do you train at City Gym mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

do two 15 rep sets and then see how much quad work you need after lol.

i'm blessed in the quad department so i see no need to spank them like i see others doing.... 4 exercises for quads etc, no need for me.

never done more than 3 exercises for quads when bulking, pscarb had me doing 4 exercises on prep but i honestly hated it.

squats and leg extensions are plenty right now, will be adding in leg press next week when i'm back at city gym.

i train:

fareham leisure centre

city gym

fitness first fratton

i'm in different areas during the week + use the gyms for different things


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chins

12

9

6

bent rows (oly bar)

135kg - 10 reps

135kg - 10 reps

135kg - 8 reps

100kg - 12 reps

T-bar rows (oly bar jammed into corner)

95kg -10 reps

95kg - 10 reps

85kg - 10 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

90kg - 10 reps

85kg - 10 reps

85kg - 10 reps

DB Rows

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 10 reps

EZ Curls

60kg - 7 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 10 reps

DB Hammer curls - supersetted - Reverse EZ curls

24kg - 30kg

18kg - 30kg

16kg - 30kg

Cable Curls

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

35kg - 10 reps


----------



## Haimer

Oh nice one, when you usually down City Gym? Just I'm hoping to go down for a sesh with my mate sometime and would love to see you, get an opinion whilst I'm at it!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'll be there next week, tuesday-wednesday-thursday

4pm-5:30pm


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/delts/tri's

bench - smith

140kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps (up on 2nd set)

130kg - 5 reps + 1 rest pause

incline smith

120kg - 4 reps (+1 rep from tuesday)

135kg - 1 rep...dont ask....

I unloaded one 20kg plate and replaced it with 17.5kg, one side i left the 20kg plate on and added 17.5kg more! blonde moment....still got a rep lol

115k - 5 reps + 2 rest pause

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 6 reps

Cabel crossovers

45kg - 9 reps

40kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

DB Lateral raises

18kg - 12 reps

18kg - 10 reps

14kg - 12 reps

Cable laterals

9kg - 10 reps

9kg - 10 reps

Skulls

40kg - 12 reps

40kg -12 reps

tri-pushdowns

45kg -8 reps

40kg -10 reps

35kg - 12 reps

weight: 108.5kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back/rear delts

Lat Pulldowns

125kg - 8 reps

125kg - 7 reps

115kg - 8 reps

100kg - 12 reps

Bent Rows

150kg - 8 reps

140kg - 8 reps

120kg - 10 reps

100kg - 12 reps

Deadlifts (1st time back in over 12 months)

140kg - nothing out of it

170kg - 10 reps

170kg - 10 reps

150kg - 12 reps

shattered, back pumped and exhausted....

Smith Shrugs

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 10 reps

Face Pulls

50kg - 12 reps

55kg - 10 reps

50kg - 12 reps


----------



## Greyphantom

Good stuff on the deads mate, did you feel nervous?  off to see my surgeon tomorrow... going to batter him with questions mate and use you as an example if you dont mind...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

very nervous but all was fine! 

Batter and corner him like a rat in a cage lol, get all the answers you need


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> very nervous but all was fine!
> 
> Batter and corner him like a rat in a cage lol, get all the answers you need


Did that mate, took in an a4 sheet of questions I have been thinking up over the last little bit... he answered them all and I feel more comfortable now... also he had his theatre nurse with him (the last guy didnt) who also went through the whole procedure with me and explained it all again... date set for 17 Feb... bring it on... I got told 6 weeks before any weights at all, then only light and sensible...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

6 weeks? bit on the safe side but its down to you bud, glad you have a date!!!!!

back at city gym....

chest/triceps

bench

140kg - stopped at 8

150kg - 7 reps

140kg - 7 reps + 1

140kg - 6 reps + 1

will go for 160kg on friday

db incline press

120lbs - 7 reps

120lbs - 5 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

dips

3 chains - 6 reps

2 chains - 7 reps

1 chain - 8 reps

Pushdowns

13 plates - 12 reps

12 plates - 12 reps

12 plates - 12 reps

OH. Extensions

10 plates - 14 reps

11 plates - 12 reps

11 plates - 12 reps

Single Hand Pushdowns

4 plates - 8 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 8 reps

Good to be back home


----------



## bizzlewood

are you fully back to normal now or are you easing yourself back into it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back into full training 

Easing back into squats and deadlifts though


----------



## Haimer

My mate said he seen you benching, described you as an absolute unit haha!

What otc supplements you currently taking mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL, unit is good, makes a change from 'tool' 

Whey

BCAA's

Beta Alanine

Creatine


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> 6 weeks? bit on the safe side but its down to you bud, glad you have a date!!!!!


yeah thought it was a bit on the safe side, tbh I will probably play by ear after week 4... if its going well and comfortable then will just go very light and see whats what... looks like I will have the same entry points as you too mate... 3 holes lots of screw/bolts/staples... bring it...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

squats

160kg - 15 reps

140kg - 15 reps

140kg - 10 reps

leg extensions

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

Ham curls

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

GHR's

12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

Standing calve raises

290kg - 14 reps

290kg - 12 reps

290kg - 10 reps

sitting calve raises

60kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/biceps

chins

12

9

6

these are starting to suck.

i was weighed at the docs today @ 115kg lol, tells part of the story!

bent rows

150kg - 10 reps

140kg - 8 reps

140kg - 8 reps ---> 110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 12 reps

close grip pulldowns

9 plates - 6 plates - too heavy

8 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

low pulley rows

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

BB shrugs

170kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

120kg - 15 reps

DB Curls

60lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 8 reps

50lbs - 8 reps

Reverse ez curls

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

Preach cable curls (super set) standing cable curls

4 plates - 4 plates - 6 reps

3 plates - 3 plates -8 reps

2 plates -2 plates -10 reps

Saw the surgeon today.... at first he told me it was swelling, then got in a flap as he didnt know what this bump was on my incision wound... told me it wasnt a hernia.

He told me it was scar tissue

He told me it was a blod clot

He then jabbed at it many many times with a syringe but nothing come out = very tender and sore area now.

He told me to come back in a few weeks time, i jumped down the guys throat and got him to commit to correcting this.

13th january i'm going back to see if i need surgery to remove this lump, he then agreed it needs to go and he can do a quick incision and remove whatever it is under local anaesthesia...

No need to take time off training, just a few stitches.

He says....


----------



## bizzlewood

FFS that would have ****ed me off big time

at least you dont need to take time off training


----------



## Greyphantom

oh no mate, that is crap news... I hope it works out ok, will be following with huge interest big guy... good luck...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not crap news really as i will be lump free as of january.... its just a ****er that you need to beat your surgeon to get a response you want lol.

take notes!!!

they will duck, dodge and dive...and dodge, to get you off their books lol


----------



## Greyphantom

LOL... yeah mate I know what you mean... this one seems pretty on the ball though *touches wood* so hopefully come march on we go...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/shoulders/triceps

smith bench

150kg - 7 reps

150kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

happy days

incline smith press

120kg - 6 reps

115kg - 7 reps

115kg - 7 reps

115kg - 6 reps

Cable crossovers

45kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

db laterals

20kg - 10 reps

18kg - 10 reps

16kg - 10 reps

cable laterals

10kg - 10 reps

10kg - 10 reps

10kg - 10 reps

skulls

55kg - 10 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

tri-pushdowns

35kg - 14 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 10 reps

bench dips

12

10


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/rear delts

lat pulldowns

127kg - 10 reps

135kg - 10 reps PB!!!

127kg - 10 reps

115kg - 10 reps

smashed this out of the park, using the whole stack now and seeing it was the 1st time using it as a weight i was fcking thrilled to get it for 10!!!

Close grip pulldowns

115kg - 10 reps

115kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

Bent rows (smith)

130kg - 12 reps

130kg - 10 reps

110kg - 12 reps

went for slooooow reps and contraction today over weight.

deads

180kg - 10 reps

200kg - 8 reps

180kg - 8 reps

attracted some attention in the fitness gym, had one female PT if i was ok, there's me thinking it was because i was gassing on the floor....no....it was because she wanted to check if the floor was ok lol....charmed.

Smith shrugs

130kg - 12 reps

130kg - 12 reps

130kg - 12 reps

slow contractions over weight today

db rear flys

16kg - 10 reps

14kg - 10 reps

10kg - 12 reps

facepulls

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 12 reps

done and done....saw an old MMA sparring partner and he said i was looking like a gorilla pmsl.

suffering from a cold today, bunged up...chesty and meh, left the gym feeling great!


----------



## Greyphantom

LMAO at the floor being ok mate... gotta love them PTs being so concerned about there members...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/triceps

bench

160kg - 6 reps

155kg - 7 reps + 1

150kg - 6 reps

db inclines

140lbs - 7 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

dips

4 chains - 5 reps

3 chains - 6 reps

2 chains - 6 reps

cable cross overs

9 plates - 8 plates

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

skulls

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 10 reps

tri-pushdowns

12 plates - 15 reps

13 plates - 12 reps

13 plates - 10 reps

OH extensions

10 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

great session


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back/biceps

latpulldowns

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

cg pulldowns

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 14 reps

Bent rows

130kg - 10 reps

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

low pulley rows

11 plates - 10 reps

10 plates -10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

db shrugs

140lbs - 12 reps

140lbs - 12 reps

140lbs - 12 reps

db curls

65lbs - 7 reps

55lbs - 8 reps

45lbs - 8 reps

45lbs - 8 reps

reverse ez curls

40kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

35kg - 12 reps

cable preachers - cable curls - superset

4 plates - 4 plates - 8 reps

3 plates -3 plates - 8 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

had my works xmas party today so less control over diet, had a good time though with some great french cuisine.

chest/delts

flat bench - smith

140kg - 7 reps

140kg - 7 reps

140kg - 6 reps

incline smith

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 7 reps

machine press

80kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

70kg - 14 reps

db laterals

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

18kg - 10 reps

cable laterals

9kg - 10 reps

9kg - 10 reps

9kg - 10 reps

bit of going through the motions, having a weird diet day left me feeling sluggish and way off form, weights reflect that but its a once a year thing and life is too short to be uber focused.

best mates birthday tomorrow night as well so off out with the lads which is a quarterly annual affair, cant miss it so will be a good night.

next week i'm doing cardio 5x a week to make up for the splurge but as before, life is for living especially near xmas.


----------



## hsmann87

v inspirational journal mate. cheers.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

glad its of use bud, 2011 is going to be a big year for me hopefully so stay tuned!


----------



## hsmann87

yep will do for sure. just reading through from page 1. and will then subscribe :thumb:

good luck with the bulk.

just a quick question: you obv have a lot more muscle tissue than me...i get in 60g whey PWO, 5g BCAA and 80g waxy maize (70g carb) and im not getting too fat. Have you ever tried upping the PWO dose of carbs and reducing the basmati rice in PWO meal?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers, trying to slap on some size on my pancake back...its coming along but since adding deads and long negative holds on shrugs (essentially the top part of the deadlift) my traps have come on faster. 2x hernias stopped my deadlifting for 11 months of this year.

post workout shakes is just to tide me by before i get home and cook a meal, just enough simple carbs to stave off catabolism before i get some real food down my neck. I am very carb sensitive so the lower GI carbs of the basmati rice is preferable.

James Collier has worked wonders with my diet the last 5 months so i have no need to tweak, i give credit where its due, he knows i'm a fat person waiting to burst out of this bodybuilder's physique pmsl


----------



## hsmann87

Incredible Bulk said:


> trying to slap on some size on my pancake back

















DONE.lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol cheers bud, thats got the next hour covered!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/rear delts

lat pulldowns

136kg - 8 reps

127kg - 8 reps

118kg - 10 reps

cg pulldowns

118kg - 10 reps

118kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

bent rows

135kg - 10 reps

125kg - 10 reps

115kg - 10 reps

deads

210kg - 2 reps....wtf

180kg - 8 reps....wtf

sacked them off, felt like death doing them and lower back pump killed me for the rest of the workout. will re-attempt them thursday when i feel 100%

one arm machine rows

72kg - 10 reps

72kg - 10 reps

facepulls

55kg - 10 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

rear db flys

10kg - 12 reps

10kg - 12 reps

10kg - 10 reps

meh....with a capital 'M'.

Hit most weights from last week so that's encouraging despite the lingering end part of this cold.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bench

160kg - 7 reps*

165kg - 6 reps

160kg - 4 reps+ 2 spotted

*could of got more but my spotter stuck his hands over the bar for a re-rack on 6 reps so it clanged...we all know that once you clang the bar, the set is doooomed Spotter misunderstanding.

Now, pleased with a 5kg rise on last week, i decided to make it a round 10..nailed it for 6!

Next week i'll be going for 170kg to equal my previous PB for 6.

DB inclines

140lbs - 7 reps

140lbs - 7 reps

140lbs - 5 reps

20lbs up on last week for sets 2 and 3

dips

4 chains - 6 reps

3 chains - 7 reps

2 chains - 8 reps

Cable crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Skulls

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 8 reps

50kg- 12 reps

Pushdowns

13 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

OH Extensions

9 plates - 12 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

great workout!


----------



## hsmann87

Strong cvnt! Well done mate.

Cable x-overs and pushdowns in "plates". I am assuming you have plate loaded cables? Never seen those before!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers bud!

the cables are normals weight stacks, i just dont have a clue (along with the gym owner) how much each plate weighs.

we have 10 medium sized plates and 10 big plates on the cable cross over stacks.

on the lat pulldown station we have 10 small plates and 15 large plates

could be 5kg/7.5kg/10kg...who knows without ripping it apart lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

wish i had a video of tonights squats, previous record was 167.5kg for 15, so i thought why not...170kg. I did the set in under 40 seconds lol.

I just blitzed it, 180kg next week.

Squats

170kg - 15 reps PB

170kg - 12 reps

140kg - 15 reps

leg extensions

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

ham curls

70kg - 10 reps

75kg - 10 reps PB

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

290kg - 12 reps

290kg - 12 reps

240kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

60kg - 15 reps

60kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

done and done


----------



## Haimer

Nice to see a squat PB mate, good times!

How's your stomach feeling? Do you use a belt when doing squats or not?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i wear a belt full time now mate, best to keep everything well secured.

stomach feels great!

squats are better than before so all good


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back and biceps

lat pulldowns

10 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 10 reps PB

10 plates - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

bent rows

120kg - 12reps

130kg - 12 reps

100kg - 18 reps

went light and slow

low pulley rows

11 plates - 8 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

deads

180kg - 10 reps

180kg - 8 reps

180kg- 7 reps

db curls

65lbs - 8 reps

55lbs- 8 reps

45lbs - 9 reps

cable preacher curls - cable curls super set

5 plates - 4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 3 paltes - 10 reps

This was a very long session, its nearly xmas so me and the guys spent most of it messing around = 2 hour session!!!

One guy was nominated the target for all abuse bless him, then a turkish guy wanted to do posing practice with me and a BNBF heavyweight champ

Literally in tears of laughter tonight, last session before xmas too which is nice, with a PB to boot.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back/biceps

lat pulldowns

136kg - 10 reps

136kg - 10 reps

127kg - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

127kg - 8 reps

118kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

bent rows (smith)

130kg - 12 reps

130kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

machine single hand rows

82kg - 12 reps

72kg - 10 reps

smith shrugs

160kg - 12 reps

150kg - 12 reps

140kg - 10 reps

DB Curls

30kg - 6 reps

30kg - 6 reps

24kg - 8 reps

Reverse grip ez curls

45kg - 12 reps

55kg - 10 reps

40kg - 12 reps

cable preachers - cable curls (superset)

38kg - 45kg - 10 reps

27kg - 45kg - 10 reps

great session post Xmas! now able to lift the stack on lat pulldowns for 2 sets rather than 1 now.

diet was heavily relaxed on Christmas day, back to normal on boxing day and today. Feel fresh and finally rid of that cold too.

Been working on the missus's stables and managed to crucify myself by putting my palm through a screw sticking out of the wood, was much fun ignoring that while lifting tonight!


----------



## hsmann87

good stuff mate. why back to back back sessions? and on the lat pulldown; are you pulling the weight with perfect form or with a lot of swing? not scrutinising, just curious.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

last session was thursday last week, friday was xmas eve so chest was canceled.

my back is trained 2x a week, on a monday and thursday so today being monday...

i didnt sweat missing chest on friday as i train it 2x a week too.

upper body needs more work to balance out these legs of mine.

perfect form is just something for the internet for all intensive purposes mate, while i'm not swinging like you see some nob heads do, i do have a degree of movement that creeps in at the ar$e end of a set.

If you can complete a full set with perfect form throughout, its just not heavy enough and you have already adapted to the stimuli

I'll get a vid up one tim


----------



## hsmann87

fair dos. i totally agree with the slight movement at end of a set also; either that or a decent sport for some forced reps.

was just curious as you arent happy with your back but are yanking some decent weight down on the pulldown. keep it up though mate. progressive resistance is a good sign of growth and you seem to be smashing previous workout numbers. :rockon:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i train alone and i prefer to keep a handful of trusted spotters when i'm at city gym.... tonight i trained at a fitness gym as i'm round the girlfriends house and i dont trust any of those slack jawed bar bodies to spot me lmao.

my back sucks mate, last showing on stage it looked like this.... i'd determined to not be Mr Pancake Back again.





I'm making great steps forward with the back as i am giving it the attention it deserves, truth be told i will enjoy a leg day all day every day but thats led me to this scenario of bottom heavy physique. Starting to enjoy training the back so the rewards are coming in.


----------



## hsmann87

good progress mate. its good that you are prioritising lats in the back workouts also. i find underhand and close grip stuff works so well for my lats and i like to start on that , often beginning with pullovers, dorian style. your traps, arms and delts are very overpowering ,but thats hardly a bad thing!

did you get through that dorian and kai vid in the end?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thats the aim mate, bring out the lats to counter my wide waist, make a taper.

The delts are overpowering but works as a positive when posing from the front i find, again, to counter the waist 

Underhand is more miss than hit as i find my arms take the strain more and i've only just learnt to stop pulling with them on regular pulldowns!!

If only they had more peak to them, they are like rugby balls rather than baseballs.

genetics, work with the hand your dealt and try and balance out the rest

very good vids those are, its a shame kai seems to have ignored it all and gone back to using momentum to get him through is workouts


----------



## Haimer

Definitely some progress made there mate, nice one.

You like using pullups at all? Didnt used to be a fan but have started doing them and lats have come on loads.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey mate, i do chins now and again but right now preferring the extra weight from lat pulldowns.

Pullups, not a chance mate, might as well bicep curl due to my arms taking over.

Today i took down the stable i helped build for xmas so was shattered afterwards, had to over head press 100kg+ sections of roofing with the joists still attached a few times.

After a carb up, went to the gym! All be it, at the fareham LC as city gym operates on gay lazy 9am-12pm opening hours over the holidays.

Bench - smith

160kg - 6 reps

150kg - 7 reps

150kg - 6 reps

Incline Smith

120kg - 8 reps

120kg - 7 reps

110kg - 7 reps

Dips

40kg on chain - 7 reps

40kg - 6 reps

20kg - 7 reps

Cable Crossovers

45kg - 10 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Skulls

60kg - 7 reps

50kg - 7 reps

40kg - 8 reps

Pushdowns

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 8 reps

OH Extensions

2 x sets, forgot the weight


----------



## XJPX

gd sessions mate, nice progressions on ur lifts, tht 170 squat for 15 looks gddd 

bk is coming along nice too, ur traps and delts dominateee so much from the rear tho


----------



## 3752

Hey mate, thought I would drop in and take a look at your journal.....looks like things are going well buddy keep it up look forward to seeing what these improvements will look like the next time you step onstage.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> gd sessions mate, nice progressions on ur lifts, tht 170 squat for 15 looks gddd
> 
> bk is coming along nice too, ur traps and delts dominateee so much from the rear tho


hey Jordan, hope all is well your side, i know we had our differences in the year but i wish you all the best for 2011.

i will be going for 180kg for 15 next week! 

back is slooowly getting there, traps and delts to overpower things but i am happy with what progress i can get to balance out the legs lol



Pscarb said:


> Hey mate, thought I would drop in and take a look at your journal.....looks like things are going well buddy keep it up look forward to seeing what these improvements will look like the next time you step onstage.


Hey paul! you and me both, had a number of set backs with back to back hernia surgeries but trying to make the most out of the time i have left before i shed the fat. Thanks for popping in, hopefully see each other around in 2011


----------



## Incredible Bulk

mini leg workout

city gym still working on gay training hours so was back at fareham LC.

Leg extensions

115kg - 10 reps

115kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Ham curls machine - legs dont fit in anymore.

Glute ham raises

4 sets x 10 reps

Leg press machine calve raises

180kg - 5 sets - failure

120kg - 2 sets - failure

Nothing of note, just keeping them ticking over until next week's 180kg squat attempt for 15 reps. Hoping to have the HD camera by then...


----------



## flinty90

Mate i hope you dont mind me posting this on here, I see you as a big lad to be fair mate but looked at this picture and fook me look how big you look compared to him lol.. he is HUGE !!!..

Great progress by the way mate, you must be so proud of yourself :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Yo A - long time no speak and is nearly another year gone by so thought would show my face around these sides ...big things planned for next year eh - tis all looking good !



> Re Ham Curls ...legs dont fit in anymore


.....^^^^^^pmsl at this - good, good 

Have a good one pud ;-)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> Mate i hope you dont mind me posting this on here, I see you as a big lad to be fair mate but looked at this picture and fook me look how big you look compared to him lol.. he is HUGE !!!..
> 
> Great progress by the way mate, you must be so proud of yourself :thumbup1:


No worries at all mate, that pic with big terry was at the bodypower expo and i was on a 6 month 'break' and fresh off the surgeons table due to the 1st hernia op. I'm 12kg bigger now, will be seeing Terry again working the muscletalk crew at the british grand prix so will get another pic for comparison lol.



Jem said:


> Yo A - long time no speak and is nearly another year gone by so thought would show my face around these sides ...big things planned for next year eh - tis all looking good !
> 
> .....^^^^^^pmsl at this - good, good
> 
> Have a good one pud ;-)


Hey EmJem! how's ya diddlin stranger?

i'm keeping a low profile, bust at work and busy with muscletalk so try and pop over here when i can

have a good 2011


----------



## bizzlewood

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ham curls machine - legs dont fit in anymore.


good problem to have ..one day imma have that problem lol


----------



## Haimer

Meant to say, cheers for the PM back mate - if you are out may see you in Tiger Tiger as that's where we opted haha.

Also, what's your squat stance like? How far apart do you have your feet? Just I've always done them sort of shoulder-width apart going down to about parrallel, however a former PLer champ came and told me to do a very wide stance so you bend over forward less and go down further than parrallel - what's your thoughts on this?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no worries haimer, i've spent enough time on the guildhall walk to know the trouble is always contained there lol.

tiger tiger is an ok place, i wont be there though as i am at a family party

squat stance is considered quite narrow, say shoulder width... as you say, we have powerlifters here at the gym and they say to go wider but i dont feel comfortable at all. Some people 'back' their squats, do a good morning kind of lift, i do tend to back mine near the end of a set.

stick with what is comfortable for your hip flexability and joints


----------



## XJPX

Gd luck on the 180 squat for 15 matey, I'll giv it a crackl myself in a cuple weeks once the flu is totally out of my system. I did 220 for 8 with sum rugby leggins on 3 weeks ago n tht felt v nice indeed. What comps u got ur eye on this year then ? X


----------



## PHMG

Really not trying to scare you mate, but is there ever a risk that your hernias could split again. Or would this never happen.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> Gd luck on the 180 squat for 15 matey, I'll giv it a crackl myself in a cuple weeks once the flu is totally out of my system. I did 220 for 8 with sum rugby leggins on 3 weeks ago n tht felt v nice indeed. What comps u got ur eye on this year then ? X


cheers!! rugby leggins? what are those lol.

no idea on a show yet, looking to put on some more size and then see where i am come feb.

I'm not feeling right in the head yet for a prep, you have to start off confident with what you have got i think before bringing it to the stage



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Really not trying to scare you mate, but is there ever a risk that your hernias could split again. Or would this never happen.


it would be a beauty to behold if a hernia could smash its way through the carbon fibre mesh 

The mesh is placed behind the abs and stops the intestines poking through any holes and the surgeon put in a big mesh.

After a period of time the mesh is bonded with the tissue surrounding it and it becomes 'one' with it, stronger than before.

The failure rate IIRC is 5-8% and that is found in under 12 weeks, my midsection is getting flatter and the swelling has reduced to a point where i am more and more relaxed about it. Now, if you ever have an injury and get it fixed, you know how much it plays on your mind and how much progress has to be made before you chill!

------------------------------

chest/side delts

bench

170kg - 4 reps + 2 spotted...nuts, been two weeks since i benched at city so not too annoyed, will go for 6 reps next week.

160kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps + 1 spotted

incline db bench

140lbs - 6 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

140lbs - 5 reps

120lbs - 7 reps

dips

40kg - 5 reps...double nuts

30kg - 6 reps

20kg - 7 reps

cable crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

db laterals

40lbs - 12 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

cable laterals

3 plates- 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

good session, had a slight pull in my left pec, no pain, just like if you pulled a hammy.

Getting thick and vascular, very happy...


----------



## XJPX

Jus full length lycra leggins, sum ppl call them skins. I hav sum underarmour ones tht giv u a little bounce out the hole  , nice benching, my left pec tugged today on 180 for 5 , scared me  . No more flat bench for me I think. Becareful u dnt tear anythin mate, even the lowest incline releaves sum of the tension in pec delt tie tht causes pec tears x


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Jus full length lycra leggins, sum ppl call them skins. I hav sum underarmour ones tht giv u a little bounce out the hole  , nice benching, my left pec tugged today on 180 for 5 , scared me  . No more flat bench for me I think. Becareful u dnt tear anythin mate, even the lowest incline releaves sum of the tension in pec delt tie tht causes pec tears x


if i do chest i now do 2pins up from flat on adjustable bench and deffo helps!

i cant remember what i did with 4 plates on squats..... i did some thing on 260k i think like 4 reps or so but depth was poor so i sacked it off and went for 180k and got 11 real deep i think, they were gut on thighs job lol, with no 260k attempt 15 would be doable maybe a few more, in resent training i think i had 18 on smith (hacker style with feet out in front). (260k was tough as strength still not back yet im even struggling with this weight on the deadlift!)

are we making a 180k squat challenge? would be fun as not had many of these in a wile........


----------



## big_jim_87

hold on i just reread jordans post...... do you wear them under tracky or walk in the gym like big ron in bright old yellow leggins?


----------



## XJPX

yellow lol, mine r black... n yee i warm up wid trakies on first til i start to get proper warm. my hip is fooked at moment aswell n find they keep ebverythin tight wen i squat


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> yellow lol, mine r black... n yee i warm up wid trakies on first til i start to get proper warm. my hip is fooked at moment aswell n find they keep ebverythin tight wen i squat


yea i would have thought it was more mental tho as they cant offer any real support? i think if you wear some thing tight it deffo makes you feel more secure and confident. i would also imagine it makes you very aware of form?....

so not a bad thing at all...... i just think it would look so gay lol get some pics of you in them..... or a vid of 180k squat in them lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah i sh1t myself as well jordan when i felt it tug... other exercises were ok but flat bench scares me the most. Hmmmmm 180kg squat challenge sounds good!!

No knee wraps, no suits though, i squat with just a belt, nothing to help me ping back up outta the hole! I miss being challenged on squats, you guys offer some decent competition!

Video camera should arrive next week so i'll make a thread soon


----------



## XJPX

Sounds like a plan, I won't wear a belt on 180....it stops me breathing lol...I need to get used to wearing one


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers!! rugby leggins? what are those lol.
> 
> no idea on a show yet, looking to put on some more size and then see where i am come feb.
> 
> I'm not feeling right in the head yet for a prep, you have to start off confident with what you have got i think before bringing it to the stage
> 
> it would be a beauty to behold if a hernia could smash its way through the carbon fibre mesh
> 
> The mesh is placed behind the abs and stops the intestines poking through any holes and the surgeon put in a big mesh.
> 
> After a period of time the mesh is bonded with the tissue surrounding it and it becomes 'one' with it, stronger than before.
> 
> The failure rate IIRC is 5-8% and that is found in under 12 weeks, my midsection is getting flatter and the swelling has reduced to a point where i am more and more relaxed about it. Now, if you ever have an injury and get it fixed, you know how much it plays on your mind and how much progress has to be made before you chill!


So you are officially like terminator now. Whats next, i robot arms.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> Sounds like a plan, I won't wear a belt on 180....it stops me breathing lol...I need to get used to wearing one


It takes a while to get used to, i admit as soon as the set is done i feel like i'm removing a corset!



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So you are officially like terminator now. Whats next, i robot arms.


I'd prefer to be Wolverine though lol, he can re-heal


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

squats

180kg - 15 reps PB - Oooooo yeah

180kg - 10 reps

140kg - 15 reps

leg extensions

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

ham curls

75kg - 12 reps

75kg - 10 reps

75kg - 8 reps

65kg - 10reps

standing calve raises

290kg - 12 reps

300kg - 9 reps

290kg - 10 reps

260kg - 12 reps

220kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

70kg - 12 reps - PB

60kg - 10 reps

50kg - 8 reps

40kg - 10 reps

great session!!


----------



## LittleChris

Impressive stuff! YEAH BUDDY!!!!!!


----------



## Haimer

Smashing out those squats after your injury, incredible mate!

Thanks for the help by the way, much appreciated. My mate is nagging me to come to City Gym to train, we used to both train at LA Fitness and he loves the hardcore style gym now!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers Chris, Haimer

Get yer butt down city, i'm down there most days 4pm-6pm ish

No worries on the help bud


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back - biceps

chins

13

7

bent rows

130kg - 12 reps

140kg - 12 reps

130kg - 12 reps

db rows

140lbs - 12 reps

140lbs - 12 reps

140lbs - 10 reps

partial deads

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 12 reps

db shrugs

140lbs - 12 reps

140lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 10 reps (s.s with barbell shrugs) 90kg - 12 reps

db curls

60lbs - 8 reps

65lbs - 6 reps

60lbs - 7 reps

reverse grip ez curls

45kg - 12reps

45kg - 12 reps

cable preachers

6 plates - 7 reps PB

5 plates - 7 reps

4 plates - 8 reps

good session, light deads but done so the barbell came down mid shin and a quick tempo. I dont feel comfortable at all deading from the floor for some reason, left erector feels likes its getting a chinese burn...happened a few times now. If i take off the belt its fine and no issue? weird...

40 mins cardio done this morning


----------



## LittleChris

Have been doing those 3/4 deads as well, nice feeling as constant tension with them.

Pictures in a few weeks when fully back into your stride?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pics will be in feb/march bud....vids to stave off the cry for progress updates until then lol.

end of the bulk/start of the cut


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> yeah i sh1t myself as well jordan when i felt it tug... other exercises were ok but flat bench scares me the most. Hmmmmm 180kg squat challenge sounds good!!
> 
> No knee wraps, no suits though, i squat with just a belt, nothing to help me ping back up outta the hole! I miss being challenged on squats, you guys offer some decent competition!
> 
> Video camera should arrive next week so i'll make a thread soon


i got the 15 but i had knee raps on.... but i need them 180k and over as after regular 240-270k squat sessions my knees are a bit shyt lol haven't gone gon much over 200k in about 7 months now as knees just dnt like it.

i do only rap the knee not the quad


----------



## big_jim_87

do you just walk in and do 180 or do you not record warm ups?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

who walks in and does 180kg for 15?!

and who likes reading about peoples warm ups?!

who are these people???! 

I warm up, 3-4 reps amoungst knee warm up exercises

bar

60kg

100kg

140kg

working set


----------



## bigacb

Incredible Bulk said:


> It takes a while to get used to, i admit as soon as the set is done i feel like i'm removing a corset!


When was the last time you wore a corset?


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> who walks in and does 180kg for 15?!
> 
> and who likes reading about peoples warm ups?!
> 
> who are these people???!
> 
> I warm up, 3-4 reps amoungst knee warm up exercises
> 
> bar
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 100kg
> 
> 140kg
> 
> working set


well its just that it makes a diff..... if you were doing say 10 reps on each warm up set or 3-4 reps i do higher rep warm ups on legs i do 10 10 8 or some thing like that. if i was only doing 3-4 rep warm ups i would prob have more energy and get more then the 15reps on the working set but this is pretty much how i have injured my pec time and time again by not doing enough of a warm up before the heavy set.

plus i go by total sets not just working sets to determine the volume of a workout..... sorry for showing an interest bum hole i just go back to guessing what's going on


----------



## Greyphantom

Hi IB floating about now mate... looking good on the training... and hear you re wanting to be wolverine and how the mesh works... countdown to mine begins... you going to the GP?


----------



## hsmann87

ruaidhri said:


> jim surely there's no need to warm up to the extent that it takes away a bit from your working set?
> 
> when i do 190 tomorrow (only for 6ish reps though) i will do probs: 10 reps 60, 8 reps 100, 5 reps 120, 2-3 reps 140, 160 single, 170 single, 180 single
> 
> no need for more than that IMO


suppose it depends on the person, their age and the time of year

was reading an article on a 40 yr old IFBB pro (vinny galanti) and he says that when he was in his 20s he only needed to warm up for 5-10 min. now he needs 20 min at least to warm up due to age factors

now that its winter i find i need to warm up a lot more before i train - i usually spend about 5 min on the hyperextension machine alone...

Moving on....sick squat IB! Good to see you smashing the hernia issue out of the water


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> well its just that it makes a diff..... if you were doing say 10 reps on each warm up set or 3-4 reps i do higher rep warm ups on legs i do 10 10 8 or some thing like that. if i was only doing 3-4 rep warm ups i would prob have more energy and get more then the 15reps on the working set but this is pretty much how i have injured my pec time and time again by not doing enough of a warm up before the heavy set.
> 
> plus i go by total sets not just working sets to determine the volume of a workout..... sorry for showing an interest bum hole i just go back to guessing what's going on


Put the tampon back in and see the smiley above you big girls blouse.

I warm up for what i need, i'm not training heavy on the legs so the high reps requires less of a warm up, granted if the weight was heavier and the reps were lower things would be different.

The mechanics of the bench press can do more damage IMO than that of the squat due to the size of the muscles and joints involved.

Warm up by all means but i see people doing giant pyramids, fcking around with weight for 10 reps each 'warm up' before getting to anything near taxing where by that point is 10-20kg lighter than what they could of handled without the over blown warm up.



ruaidhri said:


> jim surely there's no need to warm up to the extent that it takes away a bit from your working set?


My point exactly



Greyphantom said:


> Hi IB floating about now mate... looking good on the training... and hear you re wanting to be wolverine and how the mesh works... countdown to mine begins... you going to the GP?


hey bud!! i'm working at the grand prix with muscletalk, i'll be behind the judges table like at the brits doing a live play-by-play report and interviewing guys like Lee Haney, Lee Priest etc!

Not long before your op now, be you're chomping at the bit to have it done!!



hsmann87 said:


> suppose it depends on the person, their age and the time of year
> 
> was reading an article on a 40 yr old IFBB pro (vinny galanti) and he says that when he was in his 20s he only needed to warm up for 5-10 min. now he needs 20 min at least to warm up due to age factors
> 
> now that its winter i find i need to warm up a lot more before i train - i usually spend about 5 min on the hyperextension machine alone...
> 
> Moving on....sick squat IB! Good to see you smashing the hernia issue out of the water


Very true, as you get older the joint support isnt there as much and there is also a lesser tolerance for abuse that you could get away with in the younger years. I have to keep an eye on my right shoulder and no longer can get away with the behind the neck presses i did back then

Back in business baby!!


----------



## Syko

Good work on the 180 for 15 :rockon:

Looking forward to the video


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey bud!! i'm working at the grand prix with muscletalk, i'll be behind the judges table like at the brits doing a live play-by-play report and interviewing guys like Lee Haney, Lee Priest etc!
> 
> Not long before your op now, be you're chomping at the bit to have it done!!


Nice work there mate, will be shooting spitballs at ya from the audience 

not long now mate, will just keep pushing it to the day then rest and recover... and you bet your tight glutes I am chomping... cannot wait to get it finished...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest - tri's

bench

150kg - 10 reps +1

140kg - 9 reps + 1

100kg - 16 reps + 1

good little numbers, went for some endurance today to help the 170kg attempts.

spotter made me struggle like mad on the assisted reps too

incline smith bench

80kg - 10 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

cable crossovers

6 plates - 15 reps

6 plates - 15 reps

6 plates - 15 reps

tri-pushdowns

15 plates - 14 reps

15 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

OH extensions

8 plates - 15 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

Single Hand Pushdowns

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps


----------



## hsmann87

HUGE drop in strength from 1st exercise to 2nd exercise...why do u think that is? Do you go mental on first exercise?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hsmann87 said:


> HUGE drop in strength from 1st exercise to 2nd exercise...why do u think that is? Do you go mental on first exercise?


Its my 2nd chest session of the week, last workout of the week.

Felt a pec pull last session (1 page back) so i went light and with many reps

Back in city gym where they have a cack handed smith from 1970, works by friction and sparks i swear lol...

Not a huge drop in strength, just a huge drop in weight



ruaidhri said:


> yes i found this odd too, even though you are exhausted from flat and even if you were doing high incline slow reps still thought you'd be lifting more.
> 
> INSANELY jealous of your bench though mate! makes my new pb of 130 for 5 look miniscule, maybe in a year i'll be somewhere close! oh and just to make me feel better i have a torn pec lol. physio says it's small tear and will heal in a few weeks hope so


cheers bud! did you tear the muscle or tendon insertion? hope it heals well

how did you do it?


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> Its my 2nd chest session of the week, last workout of the week.
> 
> *Felt a pec pull last session (*1 page back) so i went light and with many reps
> 
> Back in city gym where they have a cack handed smith from 1970, works by friction and sparks i swear lol...
> 
> Not a huge drop in strength, just a huge drop in weight
> 
> cheers bud! did you tear the muscle or tendon insertion? hope it heals well
> 
> how did you do it?


plz becarwful mate, doo a low incline dammit!!! u pulled it last week y hav u done flat again lol!!

nice on the 180 for 15, i copped out at 12 today cos my breathing is stil fuked from chest infection last cuple weeks....will hav to dig out 16 once i can breath fully


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> chest - tri's
> 
> bench
> 
> 150kg - 10 reps +1
> 
> 140kg - 9 reps + 1
> 
> 100kg - 16 reps + 1
> 
> good little numbers, went for some endurance today to help the 170kg attempts.
> 
> spotter made me struggle like mad on the assisted reps too
> 
> incline smith bench
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 70kg - 12 reps
> 
> 70kg - 10 reps
> 
> cable crossovers
> 
> 6 plates - 15 reps
> 
> 6 plates - 15 reps
> 
> 6 plates - 15 reps
> 
> tri-pushdowns
> 
> 15 plates - 14 reps
> 
> 15 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 14 plates - 12 reps
> 
> OH extensions
> 
> 8 plates - 15 reps
> 
> 8 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 8 plates - 12 reps
> 
> Single Hand Pushdowns
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 3 plates - 12 reps


do you warm up on bench or just do 150? lol

oh and i guess i forgot that we all put smileys in or ppl think we have taken it to heart so here are a few as i dnt tend to put them in so here are some for previous and future posts as im sure ill forget one             

ps i dnt use a tampon im on one of many pill's


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> plz becarwful mate, doo a low incline dammit!!! u pulled it last week y hav u done flat again lol!!
> 
> nice on the 180 for 15, i copped out at 12 today cos my breathing is stil fuked from chest infection last cuple weeks....will hav to dig out 16 once i can breath fully


I know i know, common sense says i shouldnt of but luckily everything is ok, not feeling anything bad in my pec, just one of those twangs you get. I am being mindful of it now though.

Going for 185kg on the squats on wednesday, the camera should be delivered by then.



big_jim_87 said:


> do you warm up on bench or just do 150? lol


i do a few cart wheels around the gym then jump in for the working set lol


----------



## XJPX

I think we shud raise the bar to 220 and aim for 10+ ? Tht is gonna bring sum banging quad developement


----------



## Incredible Bulk

You just havent got the lungs 

185kg for 15 bud, gauntlet has been thrown down 

------------------

back/rear delts

same back workout as thursday as i have moved the bigger exercises early on in the week when i'm more fresh

chins

13 reps

8 reps

6 reps

bent rows

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

130kg - 10 reps

db rows

150lbs - 10 reps

150lbs - 10 reps

150lbs - 10 reps

partial deads

150kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

bb shrugs

150kg - 10 reps

130kg - 10 reps

100kg - 16 reps

rear db flys

17.5kg - 6 reps

15kg - 8 reps

10kg - 10 reps

facepulls

4 plates - 8 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 paltes - 12 reps


----------



## XJPX

Haha I kno my breathing gives out once I get to ten on anythin, I'd rather us go heavier  lol. I'll aim for 190 for 15 then, videoing me trying to breath after wud prob b more entertaining as I go into a semi panic attack as feels like iv been winded haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i know you want to go heavier, hell, i'd like to as well further down the line but i'm working 15 rep ranges right now for squats 

190 FOR 15? now thats a vid i'd like to see! seriously good going if you nail it.

i drop to my knees clutching at the weight belt in a semi-panic attack myself lol


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> i do a few cart wheels around the gym then jump in for the working set lol


Thats where im going wrong. I'll do this tonight!


----------



## hilly

jordan will pass out by the time he hits 10 i reckon lmao


----------



## 8103

Looking forward to seeing some challenges between you and Jordan on the squats, have seen videos by both of you and form is excellent no sissy squatting 

high rep squats must be the most brutal exercise there is!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly said:


> jordan will pass out by the time he hits 10 i reckon lmao


PMSL, as long as its on vid 



crouchmagic said:


> Looking forward to seeing some challenges between you and Jordan on the squats, have seen videos by both of you and form is excellent no sissy squatting
> 
> high rep squats must be the most brutal exercise there is!


They honestly test your heart as much as the muscles, you want to bail at 10 reps and have to dig deeeeeep!

-----------------------

chest n delts + abs

bench

170kg - 6 reps + 1 assisted

165kg - 4 reps + 2 assisted

150kg - 7 reps + 1 assisted

db inclines

140lbs - 6 reps

140lbs - 5 reps

120lbs - 7 reps

dips

4 chains - 7 reps PB

3 chains - 8 reps

2 chains - 8 reps

DB Laterals

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

15kg - 10 reps

cable laterals

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 10 reps

crunches

cable crunches

vid of todays workout with new camera.

Using windows movie maker has turned the quality down a notch which is annoying but will have some proper software soon.

Apologies for the language....luke and bill just had to have a lovers tiff

Todays workout


----------



## Rotsocks

Good lifting there bud.

Don't you do any overhead pressing movements for the shoulders though?


----------



## lee_

Good video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Rotsocks said:


> Good lifting there bud.
> 
> Don't you do any overhead pressing movements for the shoulders though?


cheers

nope, no need... delts are a strong point for me and the front delts get enough work for me on all the pressing work during chest days x2 a week. My bench is still progressing as well so nothing is suffering 



lee_ said:


> Good video! Thanks for posting.


no probs!! will have more uploaded over the coming days/weeks


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs

Squats

185kg - 15 reps PB

140kg - 15 reps

140kg - 10 reps

Leg Extensions

90kg - 12 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Ham Curls

75kg - 12 reps

75kg - 10 reps

70kg - 12 reps

65kg - 10 reps

Standing Calve Raises

300kg - 12 reps

300kg -10 reps

280kg - 12 reps

280kg - 12 reps

Sitting Calve Raises

70kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

video of the squat + fail ending....

I lost count at 12 reps and i think i have only done 14 reps when i really have done 15, i ask "one more?" and bill shouts me encouragement so i think i need one more.... = FAIL

Felt like a right tit, Bill and I laughed about it but still...eeeeeek


----------



## PHMG

haha, thats only funny cos everyone is ok. HE WENT FLYING!!!! Did he say something about your mum earlier in the day or something. Awesome squatting mate.


----------



## ah24

Fkin hell...could have been 10x worse!

Still....fkin good squatting overall!


----------



## lee_

Sheesh that could of ended very badly, I'm glad nobody got hurt.

Still, top squating.

Lee.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, thats only funny cos everyone is ok. HE WENT FLYING!!!! Did he say something about your mum earlier in the day or something. Awesome squatting mate.


He did shoot back some!!!

Either way, Jordan.....gauntlet has been thrown down and i'm waiting for your reply 



ah24 said:


> Fkin hell...could have been 10x worse!
> 
> Still....fkin good squatting overall!


I know.... the power cage used to be very shallow so you couldnt walk a barbell off the hooks so we are used to squatting outside of it. Bill had the squat rack deepened but still so used to squatting outside, paid it no mind at the time



lee_ said:


> Sheesh that could of ended very badly, I'm glad nobody got hurt.
> 
> Still, top squating.
> 
> Lee.


cheers bud, glad too!! hairy scary


----------



## Greyphantom

fvcking epic mate... nice squatting up till the last bit there... was like a movie scene when the bb hit him, flying back like that... glad you guys are ok though... I have visions of failing and trying to bail as at the moment no spotter and no rack safeties...


----------



## flinty90

brilliant squats mate, hope your mate can still use his forearms tomorrow lol !!!!


----------



## Rotsocks

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers
> 
> nope, no need... delts are a strong point for me and the front delts get enough work for me on all the pressing work during chest days x2 a week. My bench is still progressing as well so nothing is suffering
> 
> I see.
> 
> I have just moved from a four day split to a 3 day split this week and my shoulders are also one of my stronger bodyparts so will try a similar routine to yours for chest,shoulders and tri's and see how i get on.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ruaidhri said:


> couple of questions... 1.why didn't you squat inside the power rack and set the pins an inch or so below where you squat to so that you can squat to failure safely?
> 
> 2. i've never really understood the function of a spotter on squats and never used/needed one myself. surely your vid proves they're pointless? and maybe even do more harm than good cos if you have to chuck the bar puts them at risk of injury


lol cheers

1) see above, power rack was always too shallow to walk a bar out, has been recently deepened but everyone is used to having to squat outside of it

2) true....


----------



## DB

SPotters are good when they stand alot closer than that dude was..

Immense squatting tho mate, I did 140kg for 20 the other week and felt like I had aids for 2 hours after  :lol:


----------



## rs007

that was superb squatting - but DB is spot on, need to get spotter right in so he is squatting right there with you.

Sure, you get a bit of ass to crotch man-o-man contact, every situ has its perks

But on a serious note as you have no doubt been dwelling on - that could have been two torn quads for you, and two torn bis plus worse for him if he cracked his skull. If he was right there with you he could have used his squat strength to supplement yours, rather than relying on arm strength which just isn't going to be any use pulling someone out of a heavy squat.

As I found out years ago when I let Brian go down with a heavy bar on him :whistling:


----------



## vadar

great journal here.superb squats there but my god that could have been so much worse for both yous.least yous can laugh about it:lol:


----------



## gumballdom

your spotter should have just zercher squatted it up imo :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

DB said:


> SPotters are good when they stand alot closer than that dude was..
> 
> Immense squatting tho mate, I did 140kg for 20 the other week and felt like I had aids for 2 hours after  :lol:


true that... my brain was in fight or flight mode by the time he reacted and never failing before led to a sorta panic situation! Next time its in the power cage for the safety of all lol.

LMAO, i'm kinda addicted to the higher reps now



rs007 said:


> that was superb squatting - but DB is spot on, need to get spotter right in so he is squatting right there with you.
> 
> Sure, you get a bit of ass to crotch man-o-man contact, every situ has its perks
> 
> But on a serious note as you have no doubt been dwelling on - that could have been two torn quads for you, and two torn bis plus worse for him if he cracked his skull. If he was right there with you he could have used his squat strength to supplement yours, rather than relying on arm strength which just isn't going to be any use pulling someone out of a heavy squat.
> 
> As I found out years ago when I let Brian go down with a heavy bar on him :whistling:


good point, i have been dwelling on the 'could of been' situ lol, hence why the shine has come off the 185x15 somewhat!!! if only i kept count lol.



vadar said:


> great journal here.superb squats there but my god that could have been so much worse for both yous.least yous can laugh about it:lol:


cheers vadar, yeah i'll be catching sh1t for this in the gym for a while, the spotter is the gym owner lol



gumballdom said:


> your spotter should have just zercher squatted it up imo :lol:


lol, i nearly forced that situation on him!!!

"you can have the bar now"


----------



## LittleChris

Could have ended a lot worse, but great squatting there.


----------



## hsmann87

you at 1:40 in that video is epic! lol


----------



## Syko

Close call there, could of been worse

Have Bill or the camera man count your reps next time

Good squatting though, you put me to shame :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys lol

lat pulldowns

11 plates - 10 reps PB

11 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

Close grip pulldowns

10 plates - 6 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

low pulley rows

11 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

db curls

65lbs - 7 reps

65lbs - 7 reps

65lbs - 7 reps

going up to 70lbs next week

reverse grip ez curls

50kg - 8 reps

45kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

preacher cable curls - cable curls (super set)

6 plates - 4 plates - 6 reps

5 plates - 3 plates - 7 reps

3 plates - 3 plates - 8 reps

-------------------------

had my appointment with the surgeon, joy of joys another operation!

next thursday he will be cutting open the key hole incision site from the last op to remove what is a calcified lump. It will be just the skin he's cutting into so under local anesthesia and stitched...hopefully no time out of the gym but for fck sake.....garrgghhh


----------



## Greyphantom

Damn mate thats another op, you collecting tokens or something


----------



## Incredible Bulk

if only i got air miles...


----------



## Rotsocks

DB said:


> SPotters are good when they stand alot closer than that dude was..
> 
> Immense squatting tho mate, I did 140kg for 20 the other week and felt like I had aids for 2 hours after  :lol:


V Funny. Well unless you've got aids that is.

Had a great leg session the other week that totally drained me.

Just wanted to curl up in a ball and go to sleep once I got back from the Gym.


----------



## Haimer

Have you always "bounced the bar" off your chest when benching mate? I let mine go to about an inch above the chest then perform the positive, but not sure which is better?

Sorry to hear about the op mate, stay positive bud!


----------



## 8103

Haimer said:


> Have you always "bounced the bar" off your chest when benching mate? I let mine go to about an inch above the chest then perform the positive, but not sure which is better?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the op mate, stay positive bud!


he's hardly bouncing it lol

in my opinion its better to touch the chest than stop and inch before. perform the lift with the full range of motion


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Haimer said:


> Have you always "bounced the bar" off your chest when benching mate? I let mine go to about an inch above the chest then perform the positive, but not sure which is better?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the op mate, stay positive bud!


bounced the bar??? LMAO, cheeky git  

Of all things said about my bench, nobody has said that i bounce the bar up lol

Yeah the op sucks but hell, might get a day off friday to play on my xbox.

I'll be glad when its all over



crouchmagic said:


> he's hardly bouncing it lol
> 
> in my opinion its better to touch the chest than stop and inch before. perform the lift with the full range of motion


the powerlifters pause at the bottom for a second before every rep, i really dont like the idea of the muscles holding on to that weight!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

chins

14 reps 

10 reps

6 reps

Bent rows

145kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

db rows

150lbs - 10 reps

150lbs - 10 reps

140lbs - 10 reps

partial deads

150kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps

shrugs

160kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

rear db flys

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

great workout, flew up on chins tonight, weights and reps up in places


----------



## XJPX

Nice chinning, 14 is a quality  , I got 220 for 8 then 185 for 15 mate, no vid tho this week cos cam wasn't charged, will vid next week x


----------



## Haimer

Incredible Bulk said:


> bounced the bar??? LMAO, cheeky git
> 
> Of all things said about my bench, nobody has said that i bounce the bar up lol
> 
> Yeah the op sucks but hell, might get a day off friday to play on my xbox.
> 
> I'll be glad when its all over


Haha hence why I put it in quotation marks, I meant like 'bounce' the bar off your chest/let it touch your chest. Like I said on the negative I always go to about an inch away from chest, but was wondering if letting it touch chest is more beneficial?

Really trying not to make it seem like I'm mocking your form, because I genuinely want to know what's better for chest, however this hole I have dug just keeps getting bigger as I can't seem to explain it properly lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> Nice chinning, 14 is a quality  , I got 220 for 8 then 185 for 15 mate, no vid tho this week cos cam wasn't charged, will vid next week x


no vid, no proof = didnt happen 



Haimer said:


> Haha hence why I put it in quotation marks, I meant like 'bounce' the bar off your chest/let it touch your chest. Like I said on the negative I always go to about an inch away from chest, but was wondering if letting it touch chest is more beneficial?
> 
> Really trying not to make it seem like I'm mocking your form, because I genuinely want to know what's better for chest, however this hole I have dug just keeps getting bigger as I can't seem to explain it properly lol


I gotcha now, bounce is a term people use for those who let the barbell slam into their chest and then give it some back arch and rebound effect to get the bar back up

like this guy






my bench touches the chest but no bounce 

I'll offer you a ladder out lol


----------



## XJPX

LOL trust me it happened n I felt like severe **** all las nit cos of it. Had to go to gfs to b able to sleep cos she has better mattress then me n my sleep apnea isn't as bad on it haha. Stupid 15 rep sets lol x


----------



## ste08

Alright bulk, been followin this journal for some time now.

I noticed that you pretty much never go below 10 reps, sometimes 6&7 reps. Do you find this best for adding size? Im in bulkin phase at the moment and will be for the next 4 months or so and trying to add as much size and thickness as i can.

U've got a solid thick physique, would you say this is down to heavy poundage?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> LOL trust me it happened n I felt like severe **** all las nit cos of it. Had to go to gfs to b able to sleep cos she has better mattress then me n my sleep apnea isn't as bad on it haha. Stupid 15 rep sets lol x


  Your legs will thank me for it come show time lol



ste08 said:


> Alright bulk, been followin this journal for some time now.
> 
> I noticed that you pretty much never go below 10 reps, sometimes 6&7 reps. Do you find this best for adding size? Im in bulkin phase at the moment and will be for the next 4 months or so and trying to add as much size and thickness as i can.
> 
> U've got a solid thick physique, would you say this is down to heavy poundage?


hey ste, its a recent thing switching over to 10 reps... i mix things up re: reps and poundages used and i had been using 6-7 reps for some while now. I will be switching back to the heavy weights for the last 4-5 weeks of this bulk.

My thickness is down to previous heavy ass lifting, and my vacant fascial expression


----------



## XJPX

Haha I kno mate they seriously will  , this is by far the best they hav ever looked. Iv separated quads n hams now too so can realli focus on battering each


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> Haha I kno mate they seriously will  , this is by far the best they hav ever looked. Iv separated quads n hams now too so can realli focus on battering each


good man! nothing looks better than a huge upper body supported by two big legs!

chest/delts/abs

last week i felt a slight pull in my right pec, tried benching tonight and still felt it, its like a muscle pull pain on the negative and positive in the muscle belly.

Didnt want to push my luck and took it as a warning sign and sacked off flat bench.

Went light on incline pressing and felt it a bit but it went after a few sets of light work.

Did some cable crossovers and all was ok.

I'll be stopping flat benching for a few weeks, resting chest next week and going back in with some incline work instead.

It doesnt hurt at all now, no ache or like i've pulled a muscle, just didnt like pressing today.

Safer than sorry...

DB laterals

45lbs - 10 reps

45lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 10 reps

cable laterals

3 plates - 10 reps

2 plates -10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

crunches

10kg

5kg

BW

BW

Cable crunches

35kg - 15 reps

40kg - 16 reps

40kg - 12 reps

last workout of the week, i have a birthday tomorrow night i dont want to miss and surgery thursday night.

40mins cardio this morning


----------



## Syko

Good work mate

Not looked in for a while but how come your going back in for surgery?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

the doc is removing a lump i have on one of my key hole incision sites from the last op, its a hard lump of blood that has calcified he says.

when you have internal bleeding the body makes a sack, over time its absorbed but sometimes it doesnt.

The size is smaller but will it ever stick out like a sore thumb once dieted down lol


----------



## Syko

I though the worst but glad its not 

You will be back in no time


----------



## big_jim_87

lol just saw the squat vid....... maybe you should do them INSIDE the power cage? lol! that poor guy shot 1/2 way across the room! lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

No sh1t sherlock lol.

The power cage was too narrow to squat in as you hit the uprights by the time you walked the bar out but was deepend before xmas, everyone is just so used to squatting outside of it!

The guy spotting is the gym owner too lol.

Vid placed on you've been framed


----------



## Greyphantom

thats you with £250 mate... one of the funniest I have seen... if you find out when its being aired let us know, will make sure I tell everyone


----------



## control

Just had a read thru mate, have to say impressive stuff! How tall are you mate? Look in good shape for the weight!


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> No sh1t sherlock lol.
> 
> The power cage was too narrow to squat in as you hit the uprights by the time you walked the bar out but was deepend before xmas, everyone is just so used to squatting outside of it!
> 
> *The guy spotting is the gym owner too lol.*
> 
> *
> Vid placed on you've been framed *


lol i can imagine the owner of my gym if i did that to him lol that said last week i had 250 on the bar and the bar had a big bend in it i couldnt get my feet in a level position so i guess the bar become unbalanced and the right hand side clip and a couple of plates fell off! the bar went crazy on my neck and i tryed to counteract the unbalanced bar the owner was spotting e at the time and pushed the left hand side up and on to the cage pins..... fuked my back and already bad neck lol i should have dumped the cnut like you lol funny thing was i was inside the cage so i dnt know why i didnt lol

and yea send it in! i bet it would get aired!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

control said:


> Just had a read thru mate, have to say impressive stuff! How tall are you mate? Look in good shape for the weight!


cheers! i'm 5ft 9 



big_jim_87 said:


> lol i can imagine the owner of my gym if i did that to him lol that said last week i had 250 on the bar and the bar had a big bend in it i couldnt get my feet in a level position so i guess the bar become unbalanced and the right hand side clip and a couple of plates fell off! the bar went crazy on my neck and i tryed to counteract the unbalanced bar the owner was spotting e at the time and pushed the left hand side up and on to the cage pins..... fuked my back and already bad neck lol i should have dumped the cnut like you lol funny thing was i was inside the cage so i dnt know why i didnt lol
> 
> and yea send it in! i bet it would get aired!


ouch!!! cheap oly bars, we've had some of the cheap bananas replaced with texas power bars and they are more sturdy. LOL, if in doubt, dump it....just check there is nobody directly behind you!!!

On YBF website, awaiting my cheque and fame lol


----------



## control

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers! i'm 5ft 9


np mate 

Ah i hate small people!  some days i would trade my 6'2 stance to be a lil bit shorter! I have no idea where my tallness comes from, dad is around 5'9 and mum is around 5'6...my brother is 6'4 so who knows!


----------



## LittleChris

control said:


> np mate
> 
> Ah i hate small people!  some days i would trade my 6'2 stance to be a lil bit shorter! I have no idea where my tallness comes from, dad is around 5'9 and mum is around 5'6...my brother is 6'4 so who knows!


Milkman? Postman? :lol:


----------



## control

LittleChris said:


> Milkman? Postman? :lol:


Haha :whistling:

I think it comes from my mums dad, he was abit of a tall ****!


----------



## Soul keeper

Damn good weights mate!

But squat video is well funny.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

control said:


> np mate
> 
> Ah i hate small people!  some days i would trade my 6'2 stance to be a lil bit shorter! I have no idea where my tallness comes from, dad is around 5'9 and mum is around 5'6...my brother is 6'4 so who knows!


lol, i used to want to be taller, no glad i'm not!!! 

My dad is 5ft 6 and my mum is 5ft 2, milkman is popular around my way too lol.

The op went ok, i was awake for the whole procedure and hearing the surgeon say "i really dont know what this is" scares the sh1t out of you....

The surgeon removed what he called a 'cyst' and has sent it off for biopsy/testing.

I'm in no pain, just discomfort as they placed some pressure bandaging on the wound to stop brusing... not looking forward to unwrapping this present as i know i have stitches in there.

Upbeat, hopefully a corner turned and now all behind me...

Doc says i can return training whenever i like, no muscle was cut into, only the skin layer.

Spent today chilling out with my ex and watching DVD's so all very relaxed.


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice one mate, glad it went well if a bit freaky... so thats you done then on the op front? God I wish...


----------



## control

glad everything went well!

Watching DVDs? Pretty sure that is a male codeword for sexy time! haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!!!

Back

Chins

14 reps

12 reps

10 reps

all on the up n up

Bent rows

160kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

low pulley rows - to chest

7 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

partial deads

170kg - 12 reps

170kg - 10 reps

smith shrugs

120kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

120kg - 12 reps

lil vid of todays workout highlights will be uploaded tmrw, my back is an area that holds ALOT of fat compared to my front sadly but shows some improvement regardless...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

youtube has replaced the audio....gay


----------



## Magic Torch

Looks like a decent training session, good weight, good form, good stuff IMO

Holding fat on the bad doesn't matter to much it looks better on the video than in pics, you still look like a BB'er, when you hit poses you can see the lines changing etc and you can see the shape. No biggy IMO.


----------



## hsmann87

Good back sesh and vid....very Dorian-esque!

But, on the contraction portion of the rows, hold that SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

i should hold the contraction more but i'm happy with the fact the weight is controlled and not slammed up under momentum lol 

Some people use such ugly form on that exercise

dozer is a great source of inspiration, still unable to replicate his chest workouts due to the lack of nautilus pullover machines, they rock!!


----------



## hsmann87

Incredible Bulk said:


> dozer is a great source of inspiration, still unable to replicate his chest workouts due to the lack of nautilus pullover machines, they rock!!


he used the pullover machine for his lats....

yeah that machine is awesome. ive used that same machine a few times at temple gym now. excellent bit of kit. although its not hugely different from the hammer strength pullover machines.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ruaidhri said:


> nice vid, liking the music too!
> 
> on the barbell rows do you feel your lats working much? do you rate the exercise? it's an exercise i've never got on with at all or felt my lats working much. i've tried differnt angles, really strict form, loosish form!


cheers!

of course i rate the exercise, who would do an exercise just for the sake of doing it?

I feel it in my traps, middle back with some lat work.

If you want to train your lats, you have a whole range of exercises designed for them



hsmann87 said:


> he used the pullover machine for his lats....
> 
> yeah that machine is awesome. ive used that same machine a few times at temple gym now. excellent bit of kit. although its not hugely different from the hammer strength pullover machines.


i meant back workout lol, dunno why i typed chest!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I dont really rate it as a lat exercise, i train lats on a seperate day so this was more for thickness and size to the traps/erectors


----------



## XJPX

All looks v well buddy. I think I'm gonna hav to concede on the 15 reps squats, I did 190 for 12 today afyer 220 for 8 and I just run out of gas so fast. I was bent over the fan for a gd 5mins trying to breath today, is scary as fuk  , 12 reps seems to b my max haha x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> All looks v well buddy. I think I'm gonna hav to concede on the 15 reps squats, I did 190 for 12 today afyer 220 for 8 and I just run out of gas so fast. I was bent over the fan for a gd 5mins trying to breath today, is scary as fuk  , 12 reps seems to b my max haha x


cheers bud!

LOL, it sucks the life out of you doesnt it?! I have a new challenge... will be thrown up (literally) on thursday/friday....


----------



## Nathrakh

Great vid - kind of similar to my workout (only with very different weights Lol) - never really thought about doing partial deads before (have had trouble putting regular deads and bent over rows in the same workout in the past so might give them a try).


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers nath, beware of the back pump!!!! lower back was crippled at the end lol


----------



## Nathrakh

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers nath, beware of the back pump!!!! lower back was crippled at the end lol


You're telling me! - just did regular deads on monday together with usual back workout (i.e. dumbell rows etc.) and back was tight (getting shoes and socks back on were a bit of a challenge)


----------



## Greyphantom

Thank god you two feel like this too... thought I was just being a weak ar$e...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I said i was going to leave chest alone but too tempted...someone advised to sack off flat bench and use inclines instead and he was correct, no issues what so ever....

incline smith press

130kg - 6 reps

130kg - 5 reps + 1 spotted

120kg - 6 reps

100kg - 9 reps

90kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps ---> 60kg ----> 40kg

Dips

4 chains - 5 reps

3 chains - 6 reps

2 chains - 8 reps

1 chain - 8 reps

cable crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

crunches

10kg

10kg

BW

Cable ab crunches

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lats n Biceps

Went for some heavy work today

Lat Pulldowns

Stack - 10 reps PB!

stack - 8 reps

10 plates - 8 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

10 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

Form was ok for these 2 exercises over 6 reps, gave it some body english to keep things going, chuft to pieces of finally after years of trying, getting the full stack!!!

Low Pulley Rows

11 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 8 reps

DB Curls

70lbs - 6 reps

70lbs - 6 reps

60lbs - 6 reps

Reverse grip curls

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Cable Curls

5 plates - 10 reps ---> 4 plates

5 plates - 10 reps ---> 4 plates

good session

here's the vid


----------



## PHMG

delts are bulging through nicely mate, even through bodyfat. Going to look awesome when cut again!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers dude, under no illusion of my bf% but i can see my top abs and no love handles so i'm not too fussed. Its offseason and i'm not fat so no need to be hung up on it.

CANNOT WAIT to get cut again, see what lies beneath, more so with the back


----------



## hilly

exactly mate off season, you need a little bit of comfort and normality. gota make those gains. looking good as always IB


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers hilly, i need normality before a prep...to go out to the pub and have a pint (like last night) and not have a niggling 'OMFG WHAT AM I DOING' thought with regards to a diet or going to nandos and being able to enjoy the carrot cake after as well as eating the bread with the chicken burger lol.

Also helps from a relationship POV, my missus hates me on prep, mostly because i am the most boring person on earth when i'm tired, hungry and irritable lol.


----------



## hilly

exactly. I stick to my meals and if i go to my g/f i look like a pack mule with all my food but sometimes i will just nock things up guessing the macros or use soy yogurts and gluten free cereal to make up my macros instead o the good old chicken and rice lol.

for 16 weeks ure being anal so for the rest i want a little freedom. once you know you can get in shape the main focus is putting on size and improving IMO


----------



## Incredible Bulk

why why why why why did i think this was a good idea?

legs....

squats

180kg - 15 reps

drop set

140kg

drop set

100kg

drop set

60kg

My god....

Leg extensions

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

GHR's

10 reps

8 reps

Ham Curls

70kg -10 reps

70kg - 8 reps

65kg - 8 reps

60kg - 10 reps

standing calve raises

300kg - 12 reps

300kg - 10 reps

260kg - 12 reps

220kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

40kg - 20 reps

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 15 reps

video....language warning


----------



## hsmann87

Good work mate. :thumb:

Now for your next back thickness workout you need to open the blocks with that brutal dropset on deadlifts!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

ruaidhri said:


> nice vid, liking the music too!
> 
> on the barbell rows do you feel your lats working much? do you rate the exercise? it's an exercise i've never got on with at all or felt my lats working much. i've tried differnt angles, really strict form, loosish form!
> 
> i feel almost normal again after popping some prescription cocadamol! had sciatica since sunday  . hopefully not too long out of the game





Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers!
> 
> of course i rate the exercise, who would do an exercise just for the sake of doing it?
> 
> I feel it in my traps, middle back with some lat work.
> 
> If you want to train your lats, you have a whole range of exercises designed for them
> 
> i meant back workout lol, dunno why i typed chest!!





ruaidhri said:


> i guess i meant more along the lines of "how much do you rate it as a lat exercise"
> 
> straight arm pulldowns and cabe rows done in a certain way are my 2 favourites for lats





Incredible Bulk said:


> I dont really rate it as a lat exercise, i train lats on a seperate day so this was more for thickness and size to the traps/erectors


you dont like rows as a lat move? i love them as a lat move. Take a revers grip and flair the lats making them as wide as you can and try and keep them flared through out the set..... if Arnold was describing the feeling im sure he would compare it to cumming lol


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk that squat vid looked fuking nasty! is it just me or when you feel like your gna throw up the last thing you want is a cam in ya face! lol

never done drops with squats like that only on smith or a hack squat machine would not like the shift in weight etc but good vid good weight good reps lol


----------



## XJPX

that squat as brutal mate, here was my 210 incline on smith today, defo hav a cuple in me on this as up phase was v easy, downphase was js v scared of things snapping haha


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> that squat as brutal mate, here was my 210 incline on smith today, defo hav a cuple in me on this as up phase was v easy, downphase was js v scared of things snapping haha


thats not a propper incline thats a low incline almost a flat..... non the less very fuking impressive!

looking massive in the vid buddy!

your mrs must have been pooing her niks spotting that lol i would be too lol

love the flip flops in January lol

get your own journal up you slaaaag! and stop hijacking every other cnuts lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> thats not a propper incline thats a low incline almost a flat..... non the less very fuking impressive!
> 
> looking massive in the vid buddy!
> 
> your mrs must have been pooing her niks spotting that lol i would be too lol
> 
> love the flip flops in January lol
> 
> get your own journal up you slaaaag! and stop hijacking every other cnuts lol


haha its still incline  , jus enuff to releive tht pressur of my dodgy pec, pluss im not hijacking im just popping in to keep IB on his toes as expect big things from him next time he hits the stage....same with u  .... my next vid may go into ur journal so i share the motivational love.

i just watched tht squat vid again n u didnt even reach to pull the belt off after u was on the floor, thts gd fitness mate am fkin jealous x


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> haha its still incline  , jus enuff to releive tht pressur of my dodgy pec, pluss im not hijacking im just popping in to keep IB on his toes as expect big things from him next time he hits the stage....same with u  .... my next vid may go into ur journal so i share the motivational love.
> 
> i just watched tht squat vid again n u didnt even reach to pull the belt off after u was on the floor, thts gd fitness mate am fkin jealous x


buddy i mean this in the least gay way poss but maybe i do just want your bum.......

do you know how many times a day i think of you? ill tell you its quite a lot mate, every time i go to the gym or eat a meal even though struggling to eat atm but i think of you and train hard force feed the lot mate! its not that i love you or any thing..... i dnt think but i have seen the progress you have made over the last..... what 2 yrs? and tbh mate you make me sick! lol

im thinking about it and maybe i do just want your bum....... but youd have to sling in some adex as that face is a little on the big side for me lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk that squat vid looked fuking nasty! is it just me or when you feel like your gna throw up the last thing you want is a cam in ya face! lol
> 
> never done drops with squats like that only on smith or a hack squat machine would not like the shift in weight etc but good vid good weight good reps lol


it felt fcking nasty, the gym owner was laughing his **** off aftewards when i made a dash for the door outside as i had the 5 second warning to be sick.... legs dont work too well lol.

cheers bud!

re: rows, i prefer chins/pulldown exercises for my lats, underhand barbell rows just scrae the beejesus outta me due to the strain on the biceps and i've seen too many people in 2010 tear their bicep!



XJPX said:


> that squat as brutal mate, here was my 210 incline on smith today, defo hav a cuple in me on this as up phase was v easy, downphase was js v scared of things snapping haha


cheers jordan, i know you wont beat that vid either lol.

210 single, fck that.... i'll give you that! Our smith is a rickity old one that uses friction to give more resistance on the guide rails than

provide assistance lol. I agree with Jimbo, hit the adex bud, your face is looking puffy to fck, i mean that in a concerned kind way, not offensive.



XJPX said:


> haha its still incline  , jus enuff to releive tht pressur of my dodgy pec, pluss im not hijacking im just popping in to keep IB on his toes as expect big things from him next time he hits the stage....same with u  .... my next vid may go into ur journal so i share the motivational love.
> 
> i just watched tht squat vid again n u didnt even reach to pull the belt off after u was on the floor, thts gd fitness mate am fkin jealous x


i'm expecting some big things too all things going well, i miss the stage!! all motivation is good, i like the banter, keep it up.

my breathing is ok, my cardio during the bulk has meant i can run up stairs n sh1t without feeling like homer simpson lol


----------



## XJPX

I did cardio this morn  , will b doing it next 5 weeks....iv dropped my gear out beggining of week and bk to cruise dose cos the water was gettin too much mate, gonna cruise for 5-6 weeks and get fitness levels up so can hit the next blast harder and not feel so ****ty lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Good call, how was your BP during it all? i've got mine at 130/70


----------



## XJPX

130/80 mine was on tuesday at the docs mate. I'll take tht considering on cycle...will wanna get it a touch lower now bk to cruise


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Last nights session:

Back/rear delts

chins

14

10

7

T-Bar rows

150kg - 5 reps

130kg - 6 reps

110kg - 7 reps

110kg - 7 reps

Sometimes you forget an exercise and fall back in love with it, viva la t-bar!

Low pulley wide rows

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Deads (full ROM)

180kg - 6 reps

200kg - 6 reps

210kg - 6 reps

Felt good, took on board the advice from last week and nailed a very good set.

rear db flys

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

finished off with a works party = all you can eat chinese finished off with poker...and taking the pot at the end


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/triceps

incline smith bench

135kg - 6 reps

130kg- 5 reps

120kg - 6 reps

120kg - 7 reps (more rest)

db incline press

140lbs - 6 reps

140lbs - 5 reps + 1 spotted

120lbs - 8 reps

dips

4 chains - 7 reps

4 chains - 5 reps

3 chains - 7 reps

cable crossovers

9 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 8 reps

skulls

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

going up next week

tri-pushdowns

stack - 8 reps

14 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 12 reps

rope pushdowns

8 plates

8 plates

weight 252lbs = 18 stone


----------



## Incredible Bulk

40 mins 3-4 times a week on the treadmill


----------



## Greyphantom

Hi IB... just a quick clarification, so about a month after your op you were back lifting pretty decent weights? by the looks of it they were all machine based is that right? and if it is right when did you start lifting freeweights again (oly bar based)...? cheers mate, just trying to work out a time line in my head...


----------



## defdaz

He's a beast isn't he Daz lol! :thumb:


----------



## massmansteve

Looking Sharp Bro! Back thickness coming on a treat! Jealous haha


----------



## paddyrr3

\ said:


> 40 mins 3-4 times a week on the treadmill


Is that low intensity steady state cardio?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Greyphantom said:


> Hi IB... just a quick clarification, so about a month after your op you were back lifting pretty decent weights? by the looks of it they were all machine based is that right? and if it is right when did you start lifting freeweights again (oly bar based)...? cheers mate, just trying to work out a time line in my head...


hell no! 4 weeks to get my **** in the gym, 6 weeks on from that to get anywhere near decent lifts!

oly lifts didnt start until early december so 7 weeks in iirc



massmansteve said:


> Looking Sharp Bro! Back thickness coming on a treat! Jealous haha


cheers steve!!! back is the biggest weak point, now gotta work on the erectors/lower lats



paddyrr3 said:


> Is that low intensity steady state cardio?


SSCV of course


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> hell no! 4 weeks to get my **** in the gym, 6 weeks on from that to get anywhere near decent lifts!
> 
> oly lifts didnt start until early december so 7 weeks in iirc


cheers mate... 4 weeks gym 7 weeks oly lifts then 10 for decent weights... (the 4 to get to the gym plus the 6 from that)... sigh, got a long road ahead then... still mate reading your journal is pretty damn inspiring stuff...


----------



## hsmann87

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers steve!!! back is the biggest weak point, now gotta work on the erectors/*lower lats*


wide underhand grip lat pulldowns got pulled out of the woodwork in my back workout the other day. started with pullups, bent barbell rows and a filthy dropset of deads. and then finished with the pulldowns.

worked a TREAT! thought i would spread the love. lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lats and biceps

lat pulldowns

stack - 8 reps

11 plates - 8 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

10 plates - 8 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

low pulley rows

12 plates - 8 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

db curls

70lbs - 6 reps

70lbs - 5 reps

65lbs - 8 reps ---> 35lbs - 8 reps

reverse ez curls - db hammer curls

40kg - 10 reps - 35lbs - 8 reps

40kg - 10 reps - 35lbs - 8 reps

40kg - 8 reps - 35lbs - 8 reps

cable curls

5 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 7 reps

6 plates - 7 reps


----------



## chrisj22

I'm a secret reader, but really love the journal mate 

The vids are excellent, and you're looking great pal.


----------



## Rotsocks

Brutal squatting there.

Those dropsets are killers are'nt they.

You think that each drop is going to be so much lighter and easier but it is'nt.

Noticed you got your spotters and rep counters sorted out this time!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chrisj22 said:


> I'm a secret reader, but really love the journal mate
> 
> The vids are excellent, and you're looking great pal.


Cheers chris! glad you liked the vids 



Rotsocks said:


> Brutal squatting there.
> 
> Those dropsets are killers are'nt they.
> 
> You think that each drop is going to be so much lighter and easier but it is'nt.
> 
> Noticed you got your spotters and rep counters sorted out this time!


they are just that, brutal!!! i thought i'd get at least 8 reps on each drop but damn, i felt like i was going to pass out. LOL, spotters and rep counters sorted *whistles*



hsmann87 said:


> wide underhand grip lat pulldowns got pulled out of the woodwork in my back workout the other day. started with pullups, bent barbell rows and a filthy dropset of deads. and then finished with the pulldowns.
> 
> worked a TREAT! thought i would spread the love. lol


niiiiiice, will try the underhand pulldowns at some point but i see my biceps getting pumped! 



Greyphantom said:


> cheers mate... 4 weeks gym 7 weeks oly lifts then 10 for decent weights... (the 4 to get to the gym plus the 6 from that)... sigh, got a long road ahead then... still mate reading your journal is pretty damn inspiring stuff...


A long road but hell, its better than still having the hernia! 

glad this is of some use to you bud.

-------------------

Spoke to James Collier, he will be sorting out my prep diet soon, 4 weeks of bulking left before switching over to show prep.....OOooOOOOOoo its getting close!


----------



## Greyphantom

very useful and a bit comforting mate...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hams, calves n abs

quads rested, they've had a battering in recent weeks.

ham curls

stack - 10 reps

stack - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

asked the gym owner if he could add in another plate, i've been stacking this for weeks now.

glute ham raises

10

10

8

standing calve raises

320kg - 10 reps PB

330kg - 10 reps PB

320kg - 6 reps - bomb

250kg - 10 reps

sitting calve raises

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

40kg - 15 reps

crunches

hanging leg raises

cable crunches

50kg - 10 reps PB

50kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

feel a bit glum... i love this gym but i feel i've out grown it now, i stack most equipment and only have the free oly bar lifts and another cable equipment piece to hold me.

The dumbbells are ok but 140lbs - 150lbs is too big of a jump to progress and 160lbs is out of the question.

The gym owner is looking to add new equipment (hammer strength plate loaders) and he said he will enquire about new plates to add to the stacks but i dunno....if he will.

nearest other gym of what i consider a step up is Samsons in southampton, a good 30 min journey either way.


----------



## hsmann87

ankle weights wrapped around your wrists when doing dumbell work to break the large jump between 140 and 150lbs?

I.e. incline DB presses with the 140lb dumbells and 5lb ankle weights wrapped around your wrists perhaps??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OK, bit of a change of plan....

i'm competing in the UKBFF south coast show!

Its my home show, its 13 weeks away (yesterday) and i want to do it...put this show off for long enough now.

let the AM cardio begin!!!


----------



## hsmann87

good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## XJPX

Best of luck matey, will b following with interest


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!!

Cheers tuffs!!

back/rear delts

chins

5kg - 11 reps

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

t-bar rows

130kg - 7 reps

110kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

low pulley rows (wide handle)

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

deads

210kg - 6 reps

190kg - 6 reps

180kg - 6 reps

rear db flys

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

facepulls

4 plates - 8 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

weight 250lbs

hello cardio my old friend....its that time again....

ok, got the plan from James, so happy and thankful he has helped out on such short notice as i know he is under ALOT of stress with the british grand prix.

February 2011

Wake

Black coffee

6 times per week - 45 mins low intensity cardio

Breakfast

Smoothie: ½ tbsp ground linseeds + 40g whey protein isolate + cupful berries + 40g oats + 250ml skimmed milk + water to taste

9.30am

150g turkey / chicken

Handful mixed nuts / seeds

Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds

Item fruit

Mug green tea

Lunch 12.00pm

150g turkey / chicken / salmon

Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds

2 oatcakes + natural peanut butter

Low fat, low sugar probiotic yoghurt

2.00pm

150g turkey / chicken

Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds

Mug green tea

30 mins pre-workout

1 oatcake

30g whey protein isolate in water

10 mins pre-workout

6 x BCAAs

3g beta alanine in water

Weight train 4 times per week:

5 min warm-up on bike

Weight train 40 mins 20min warm-down on bike

HIIT regimen 2 times per week

Immediately post workout

50g whey protein isolate in water + 20g Vitargo + 3g beta alanine in water

Evening Meal (within 60 mins)

150g chicken / fish / lean red meat

30g (dry weight) basmati rice / wholewheat pasta or small sweet potato

Loads of veg

Mid-evening

60g chicken breast

Bedtime

30g protein combo powder in 100ml skimmed milk + 15ml

walnut oil


----------



## hilly

what class u doing pal


----------



## OJay

Is it just me mate or is that really low on carbs ? Or am I just being blind lol?


----------



## control

Good luck pal, diet looks good! you taking any fat burners?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly said:


> what class u doing pal


inters 90+ or inters u90 depending on how much chub comes off.

112kg right now with some abs so who knows!



OJay said:


> Is it just me mate or is that really low on carbs ? Or am I just being blind lol?


i'm forever on low carbs, i have a fat fcker inside me dying to get out 

I grow well without ooodles of carbs, this is not too different to my bulk, just smaller portions



control said:


> Good luck pal, diet looks good! you taking any fat burners?


eca, etc....usual fare

thanks for the support


----------



## Nicko11

What date is the South Coast show as I am living in Portsmouth at the moment. Looking good mate, always keep an eye on your journals. Good look with the prep


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hye nicko, thank you, where in pompey are you?

show is may 8th


----------



## Greyphantom

I would love to come down to fling me boxers at ya mate, but might be a bit close to the GP... good luck with it and will be rooting for ya big fella...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahh nuts, its 6 weeks after the BGP so bit of **** ache for you from kent!

chest/triceps

incline (smith)

135kg - 8 reps

130kg - 6 reps

110kg - 6 reps

80kg - 10 reps

incline db press

110lbs - 8 reps

90lbs - 8 reps

90lbs - 8 reps

dips

3 chains - 8 reps

2 chains - 8 reps

1 chain - 10 reps

cable crossovers

8 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

skulls

50kg -- 14 reps

50kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

pushdowns

14 plates - 10 reps

13 plates - 10 reps

11 plates -12 reps

single hand pushodwns

2 plates - 12 reps

2 plates -12 reps ---> 1 plates 10 reps

need to lighten the weight to hit the higher reps i need during prep, will keep my first exercise on most routines heavy to maintain some good density but the rest will be lowered.

going from 70g of rice to 30g doesnt sound too bad in the evening but fck...i miss my carbs already lol

a fair few guys in the gym will be supporting me come show day, so cannot wait for it!!


----------



## Greyphantom

its more talking the mrs into me making yet another trip on this silly past time as she thinks of it... 

you should be looking pretty good come GP day mate...


----------



## OJay

Incredible Bulk said:


> inters 90+ or inters u90 depending on how much chub comes off.
> 
> 112kg right now with some abs so who knows!
> 
> i'm forever on low carbs, i have a fat fcker inside me dying to get out
> 
> I grow well without ooodles of carbs, this is not too different to my bulk, just smaller portions
> 
> eca, etc....usual fare
> 
> thanks for the support


I'm the same buddy, I have to have pretty low carbs if not fat gain comes from nowhere!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cardio this morning @45mins on the trader.

gutted little miss fitbit decided to do her cardio beside me rather than infront....her lycra bottoms + nice arrse brightens my morning sessions somewhat


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> need to lighten the weight to hit the higher reps i need during prep, will keep my first exercise on most routines heavy to maintain some good density but the rest will be lowered.


I don't quite understand why you would deliberately change the rep range as you are now prepping?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

some extra cals burnt mate...

keeping the first exercise heavy and low, usually the big compound exercises but the rest i'll switch up.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

funucking funackered....

45mins AM cardio SSCV on treader (10 degree incline, 5km/hr)

did some side delt work and some abs

db side raises

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

18kg - 10 reps

cable laterals

7.5kg 10 reps

7.5kg 10 reps

5kg 10 reps

hanging leg raises (weirdo seatless chair contraption)

x 3

swiss ball crunches (these hurt soo bad)

x3

cable crunches

x2

HIIT cardio afterwards, pretty much going from a medium paced uphill walk to a full on frog march with plenty of huffing and back down again.... 20 mins.

been curious and weighed myself, the last 2 weeks i have had some good food (junk) in the evenings so 3 days in already dropped 4lbs (water)

i have my first blister on my toe...it must be prep time.


----------



## ste08

Going off your previous 2 comps, and the condition you got yourself in, (especially ur 2nd), i reckon u'll smash it Bulk!


----------



## OJay

Blisters already! Def prep time


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ste08 said:


> Going off your previous 2 comps, and the condition you got yourself in, (especially ur 2nd), i reckon u'll smash it Bulk!


cheers ste!! starting prep much leaner this time round as well with a week extra in prep time compared to the novice finals in 2009 so hoping to bring in everything tighter and sharper 

Lower back has never been dialled in so will be interesting



OJay said:


> Blisters already! Def prep time


lol, not fun.....

45mins AM cardio this morning, liking the smoothies aftwerwards


----------



## OJay

i dunno how i would get on with smoothies, i like my meals to last a few minutes at least, im a greedy bugger


----------



## hsmann87

Random question...do you hold onto the treadmill when you are on your incline walk? I found that letting go is considerably harder than holding on and seems to work the "core" nicely.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OJay said:


> i dunno how i would get on with smoothies, i like my meals to last a few minutes at least, im a greedy bugger


its ok, i like solid food too but hey ho..its on the food chart



hsmann87 said:


> Random question...do you hold onto the treadmill when you are on your incline walk? I found that letting go is considerably harder than holding on and seems to work the "core" nicely.


i dont hold onto the top at all, i see people do this and why oh why??!

i let my hands rest on the middle bars where the pulse reader is as my arms ache if they hang for too long....the weight of gunnage lol

Back-Biceps

lat pulldowns

11 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

10 plates - 8 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

low pulley rows

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

db curls

70lbs - 7 reps

70lbs - 6 reps

60lbs - 8 reps

ez curls

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

preacher db curls

25lbs - 6 reps

25lbs - 6 reps

45mins AM SSCV cardio on treader

20 mins PWO SSCV cardio on stepper


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

leg extensions

stack - 10 reps

stack - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

glute ham raises

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

lying ham curls

75kg - 3 reps BOMB

65kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Standing calve raises

300kg - 10 reps

300kg - 10 reps

300kg - 10 reps

sitting calve raises

80kg - 10 reps PB

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

good session, not training the quads as hard as i'm happy where they are after the offseason and they already dwarf the upperbody so now concentrating on detailing them.... next week will be adding in lunges

weekly weigh in tomorrow, very curious....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

weekly weigh in

after week 1 - 3.5kg down, 7.7lbs lost!!!

Gonna be a good chunk of water loss but happy.

sitting at 106.5KG


----------



## LittleChris

106lbs? Thought you were bigger than that buddy! :lol:


----------



## DEJ

LittleChris said:


> 106lbs? Thought you were bigger than that buddy! :lol:


Lmao


----------



## Incredible Bulk

106.5kg lol...


----------



## OJay

Nice weight you got going for ya there man, what weight you hoping to compete at?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

o90kg inters but looking at the possibility of being a shredded u90kg inter


----------



## OJay

Cool going, what did you compete at before?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

only did a NABBA 1st timers class before


----------



## LittleChris

Plans for any starting pictures?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

next week, i had an **** of a week due to work and didnt have my camera with me.

patience my dear


----------



## LittleChris

Ah we will let it slide IB 

Fair number from UKM off there so will be a good show


----------



## Haimer

Aaron how old are you pal?

Haha random I know but you've got a young-looking face and just wondering what age you are at that weight!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

28 bud 

29 this year


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

chins

18 reps - lmao

10 reps

10 reps

flew up like a rocket... weighted next week.

some track from rocky 4 came on the stereo at the same time so had a small chuckle in my head while doing them....no pain...no pain 

T-Bars

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 8 reps

Low Pulley rows - wide

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

low pulley rows - medium

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

deads

190kg - 7 reps

190kg - 7 reps

190kg - 7 reps

pics from the back, rest will follow tomorrow.


----------



## OJay

That is one thick back mate good work


----------



## Greyphantom

shoulders and lats on you... yep still a [email protected] mate


----------



## Haimer

Ahh cool, you look younger than that to me! (Not trying to brown nose hahaha :lol: )

Calves are looking nice mate, see people have mentioned other bits which I agree but calves are looking decent!!

P.S must say today I 'bounced the bar' off my chest for the first time, love it :lol: :innocent:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OJay said:


> That is one thick back mate good work





Greyphantom said:


> shoulders and lats on you... yep still a [email protected] mate


cheers guys! i hate my back but it has come on a little bit so will hopefully not be so pancaked when dieted down...

Shoulders are still my strong point, i neglect them and they still grow... baahhhh... will look great shredded though. One reason i'm happy i never neglected the rear delts...



Haimer said:


> Ahh cool, you look younger than that to me! (Not trying to brown nose hahaha :lol: )
> 
> Calves are looking nice mate, see people have mentioned other bits which I agree but calves are looking decent!!
> 
> P.S must say today I 'bounced the bar' off my chest for the first time, love it :lol: :innocent:


pmsl, tell that to my hair line, its receeding now and missus noticed.... dammit... 

I love training calves, not many people train them to the level they do with their upper body so looking forward to having these as a plus side on stage.


----------



## hsmann87

definite improvement from before you starting cutting. but more fat will need to be dropped to see the improvements you have made to the back. keep it up mate:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hsmann87 said:


> definite improvement from before you starting cutting. but more fat will need to be dropped to see the improvements you have made to the back. keep it up mate:thumb:


cheers bud, yes i have 12 weeks more of cutting so we will see!


----------



## Syko

Good luck with the show mate, i should be there to watch

Looking forward to this prep


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers syko!

chest/triceps

incline smith

130kg - 6 reps + 1

120kg - 6 reps + 1

100kg - 7 reps

90kg - 9 reps

incline db press

100lbs - 8 reps

100lbs - 6 reps

85lbs - 6 reps

dips

3 chains - 6 reps

2 chain - 6 reps

2 chains - 6 reps

cable crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

tri-pushdowns

stack - 14 reps

stack - 8 reps

14 plates - 10 reps

rope pushdowns

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

singe hand pushdowns

2 plates- 10 reps

2 plates- 10 reps

2 plates- 10 reps

pics....


----------



## blackbeard

Plenty of thick muscle,what do you weigh now and roughly what do you hope to weigh in 12 weeks time?


----------



## Greyphantom

fvck me looking hench as all get out mate... huge and already got some nice condition... have you brought your chest up a bit as it seems to be more in proportion with shoulders and arms... looking good though buddy...


----------



## OJay

Nice and thick there mate good work x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

blackbeard said:


> Plenty of thick muscle,what do you weigh now and roughly what do you hope to weigh in 12 weeks time?


cheers blackbeard! i weigh 106.5kg, looking to get down to inters u90's...will be fun!



Greyphantom said:


> fvck me looking hench as all get out mate... huge and already got some nice condition... have you brought your chest up a bit as it seems to be more in proportion with shoulders and arms... looking good though buddy...


chest has come up a bit thankfully, worked harder on the hams and calves too to balance the quads (heck, if the legs are going to over power, do it in style).



OJay said:


> Nice and thick there mate good work x


cheers bud!!


----------



## Nicko11

Incredible Bulk said:


> hye nicko, thank you, where in pompey are you?
> 
> show is may 8th


I'm in Fareham. Will make sure to get myself to the show. Keep up the good work


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Nicko11 said:


> I'm in Fareham. Will make sure to get myself to the show. Keep up the good work


nice one nicko... i train at fareham leisure centre 1-2 a week for cardio



ruaidhri said:


> looking big! must take you a good few days to shave all that off for a comp lol
> 
> how big are your arms, 20"?


lol, you have no idea.... i do an area a day i get that bored de-fluffing pre-show.

20", no..... more around the 19" mark mate


----------



## oaklad

Good improvements over the years. Not sure if ul b an u90 competitor though,but will have to wait and c.do u sort ur own training as James does diet?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

oaklad said:


> Good improvements over the years. Not sure if ul b an u90 competitor though,but will have to wait and c.do u sort ur own training as James does diet?


cheers oaklad!

i'll be busting my ass to get under it if i can... i dont want to be the lightest o90 inter lol.

I do my own training, James' remit is to help me with the diet and prep (cardio plan etc)



ruaidhri said:


> i don't know if i have particularly tough hair or something but i bought that veet hair removal cream. didn't fvckin work at all! ragin! paid like 7 quid for it.
> 
> mine are up at 18" now, can't wait to hit 19


how long did you leave it on for? i had to wait a good while, left it on too long once and the pores bled!

gfarrgghhh

kudos on the arms!


----------



## blackbeard

u90!!! ..you know your own body,it doesn't look from the pics that you have 16.5kg to lose.Close to 10.around 95 looks a good weight.

How much over 90 do inters get? The ones average height not the 6' plus ones.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

blackbeard said:


> u90!!! ..you know your own body,it doesn't look from the pics that you have 16.5kg to lose.Close to 10.around 95 looks a good weight.
> 
> How much over 90 do inters get? The ones average height not the 6' plus ones.


it depends where i am nearer the time i guess, i would be a shredded u90 though! 

Some freaks can be 115kg on stage...been talking to Oli Price (winner of 2010 brits o90inters cat) and he says it varies wildy.

All down to how well conditioned i am


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## Britbb

Looking good mate, good condition for off season.

I think that the top end of the under 90's is the best place to aim for. Once water is removed that leaves around 14-15 kg to be stripped = nicely shredded.

Shredded in u90's will do extremely well. Bad condition in over 90's = distaster. You have the potential to do really well in the u90's this year at the brits, go for it bud, esspecially with james helping you, that condition combined with some good solid mass and no glaring weak points will yield a very competitive physique mate 

EDIT... Oli is 6ft 2/3 though, so hes pretty tall. I think he weighed at 115kg himself and so did danas as well in the o90's. The condition is the biggest factor, esspecially with the intermediates.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ruaidhri said:


> 8 mins i think. said no more than 10 mins. i got the sensitive stuff as i have sensitive skin. so maybe not as strong as normal stuff but it should still work to some degree! ripoff
> 
> and cheers, left is almost an inch behind but i just don't count that lol


my right is behind my left but only 0.5" but yeah, we're not symmetrical like butterflies eh?! 



romper stomper said:


> looking in good shape bulk- well done will be good to see the finished polished result


Cheers RS, looking forward to this prep and competing on home soil



Britbb said:


> Looking good mate, good condition for off season.
> 
> I think that the top end of the under 90's is the best place to aim for. Once water is removed that leaves around 14-15 kg to be stripped = nicely shredded.
> 
> Shredded in u90's will do extremely well. Bad condition in over 90's = distaster. You have the potential to do really well in the u90's this year at the brits, go for it bud, esspecially with james helping you, that condition combined with some good solid mass and no glaring weak points will yield a very competitive physique mate
> 
> EDIT... Oli is 6ft 2/3 though, so hes pretty tall. I think he weighed at 115kg himself and so did danas as well in the o90's. The condition is the biggest factor, esspecially with the intermediates.


Hey adam! good to see you bud, sorry we didt get more time to talk outside the brits, how's the injury? i think it was a lat strain??

You have the same opinion of me mate, top end of the weight class + shredded opposed to lightest and less conditioned. I'm not going to do the o90's just to brag i was in the o90's because i do see my **** being handed to me on a silver platter.

Yes oli is a tall one!  Looking forward to bending his ear at the BGP as he's now part of team MT.

conditioning is the goal, thanks for the feedback mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Side delts/abs

db laterals

20kg - 12 reps

20kg - 10 reps

18kg - 10 reps

cable laterals

7.5kg - 12 reps

5kg - 12 reps

5kg - 12 reps

swiss ball crunches

3x

hanging leg raises

3x

cable crunches

3x

45mins AM cardio

20mins PWO cardio


----------



## Syko

Good work, your a beast 

Im Ash off facebook by the way :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey IB quick question... post op did you do any rehab type work for the core? planks or any such ex? and if so how long after? many thanks mate...


----------



## MXD

Saw youre recent shots bro looking awesome, luck with the prep not that you need it


----------



## Britbb

Incredible Bulk said:


> my right is behind my left but only 0.5" but yeah, we're not symmetrical like butterflies eh?!
> 
> Cheers RS, looking forward to this prep and competing on home soil
> 
> Hey adam! good to see you bud, sorry we didt get more time to talk outside the brits, how's the injury? i think it was a lat strain??
> 
> You have the same opinion of me mate, top end of the weight class + shredded opposed to lightest and less conditioned. I'm not going to do the o90's just to brag i was in the o90's because i do see my **** being handed to me on a silver platter.
> 
> Yes oli is a tall one!  Looking forward to bending his ear at the BGP as he's now part of team MT.
> 
> conditioning is the goal, thanks for the feedback mate


Thanx aaron. Injury went a long time ago  It was a minor strain, nothing serious, but i always make sure i take a good month off of training if i get a minor strain, the worst thing is depression when you cant train. No point ruining the future for the sake of one month of training, you can always play catch up in the gym. Had a good consistant off season (after getting a nightmare flu around christmas time, but i think loads of people got it as well).

Looks like you have had a productive off season as well. I definately think that coming in at the very top end of the u90's is the perfect decission. Real tight conditioning will garuantee a top 6 podium spot minimum in that category. It can also beat guys who are shorter but sporting more mass. You have a nice symmetry and not really any lagging bodyparts so with condition sorted you will do very well mate.

Olli will be at the grand prix as well? Will have to catch up then definately at the BGP, haha i know how to find you guys (and james) because youll be the ones in the centre of the audience with the laptop frantically reporting  Will def come over and have a chat, take care bud


----------



## Incredible Bulk

glad it was nothing serious adam 

when i had to take a month off each time i had a hernia oplast year (twice), it really really made me bounce off the walls.

thanks for the compliments mate

oli will be working on the isopure stand (now sponsored), i will be walking about interviewing the pro's and other supplement owners i see inbetween doing the live play-by-play on the Amatuer Mr Olympia + Pro show... i might look like a zombie as i'll be 6 weeks out lol.

take care bud

--------------------

Lats n Bi's

lat pulldowns

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

low pulley rows

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

db curls

65lbs - 8 reps

55lbs - 8 reps

55lbs - 8 reps

ez curls

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

45mins AM cardio

20mins PWO cardio

soooo tired today, low carbs have kicked in for sure, never good when work is chaos for 9 hours...


----------



## OJay

It's crazy to look at the gains you've made and remember you had two months off due to hernia! Makes me ****ed when people use things as excuses, perserverence and hard work pays off everytime


----------



## oaklad

Congrats on sponsor hopefully bump into u have in he past but only briefly.

Cone along way since first prep


----------



## Britbb

Incredible Bulk said:


> glad it was nothing serious adam
> 
> when i had to take a month off each time i had a hernia oplast year (twice), it really really made me bounce off the walls.
> 
> thanks for the compliments mate
> 
> oli will be working on the isopure stand (now sponsored), i will be walking about interviewing the pro's and other supplement owners i see inbetween doing the live play-by-play on the Amatuer Mr Olympia + Pro show... i might look like a zombie as i'll be 6 weeks out lol.
> 
> take care bud


Sounds like you're gonna be very busy! Well i will make sure i come over and have a chat (mess up the live reports on mt for 20 mins hahaha  you can write 'sorry messed up, didnt see who was onstage, was chatting with britbb about the fitness girls on the metrx stand instead... but they ARE nice fitness girls! haha)

Havent even checked... what qualifier are you doing mate? South coast?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OJay said:


> It's crazy to look at the gains you've made and remember you had two months off due to hernia! Makes me ****ed when people use things as excuses, perserverence and hard work pays off everytime


cheers mate, 2 months off the weights and both times i had to take 6 weeks taking things light.

just biting the bit between the teeth and cracking on with it...other people have fared worse than me with injuries (torn biceps etc) so i count myself thankful for the slights i have recieved in comparison.



oaklad said:


> Congrats on sponsor hopefully bump into u have in he past but only briefly.
> 
> Cone along way since first prep


I'm not sponsored mate, Oli Price is lol.

Who knows, maybe i will be one day but right now my thoughts are preparing for this show 

cheers oaklad



Britbb said:


> Sounds like you're gonna be very busy! Well i will make sure i come over and have a chat (mess up the live reports on mt for 20 mins hahaha  you can write 'sorry messed up, didnt see who was onstage, was chatting with britbb about the fitness girls on the metrx stand instead... but they ARE nice fitness girls! haha)
> 
> Havent even checked... what qualifier are you doing mate? South coast?


LMFAO, i think i should put up this when we start talking?










I'm doing the south coast mate, my home town show 10 mins from my door.

-----------------------------

45mins AM cardio

weekly weigh in - 3.3lbs lost


----------



## oaklad

Must have read a earlier post good going anyway


----------



## LittleChris

Solid weight loss there


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers chris 

OK, time for a prep training switch-erooo.....

Changes:

*Back training now once a week, i want to use a day in the week for something else now other than using it as another back day.

*Quads are to be neglected a little bit, hams and calves will still be spanked but i can afford to do the former. Cardio 2x a day plus some isolation work will bring all the cuts in the quads i need. No squats, now looking at extensions and lunges instead.

Looking at something like this

mon - back / rear delts

tues - chest / side delts

wed - abs

thurs - legs

friday - arms / abs

w/ends - off

The main muscle groups are prioritised at the start of the week after a weekend of rest, energy levels plummet as the week goes on so the workouts become less compound is selection and more isolation at the tail end.

I do miss a good arm day lol.

11 weeks out today... more people coming to the show now which is great


----------



## oaklad

A mate of mine does Hams and calfs first then quads as quads are his strong point?!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good point.... hmmmmm, thanks


----------



## oaklad

these do something similar not bad to learn from





 part 1 of 3


----------



## XJPX

i like the look of tht split a lot matey, shud do u well


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

chins

18

8

close grip pulldowns

9 plates - 6 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

bent rows

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

110kg - 11 reps

110kg - 10 reps

low pulley rows

10 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

deads

190kg - 6 reps

160kg - 8 reps

shrugs

150kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

no time for rear delts tonight, will add tomorrow.

45mins AM cardio

20mins PM cardio


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey IB some more questions if I may... if I am too much a pain in the ar$e just tell me to bog off... how long did it take for the swelling to go down on your lap surgery...? also how long before it stopped being sore? standing straight is a b1tch at the moment but walking around as much as poss... any tips re rehab? many thanks in advance mate...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey GP

1) 2 weeks

2) 3 weeks

just try and do you normal day to day tasks, i didnt stay in bed i was moving around as much as i could.

other than that take it slow on picking anything up and take a good 4 weeks off the gym


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey GP
> 
> 1) 2 weeks
> 
> 2) 3 weeks
> 
> just try and do you normal day to day tasks, i didnt stay in bed i was moving around as much as i could.
> 
> other than that take it slow on picking anything up and take a good 4 weeks off the gym


Thanks for the info mate... sigh, longer road than hoped but to be expected I gues... feels like I am wearing my lifting belt under my abs if that makes sense... lol.... yeah I get up and move about and take walks and while not lifting much get all my drinks and food and stuff...


----------



## OJay

It will be better to get fully recovered GP as opposed to getting reinjured.... Not that I need to point that out you obv aware of that  hope recovery is quick buddy


----------



## danny1871436114701

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers chris
> 
> OK, time for a prep training switch-erooo.....
> 
> Changes:
> 
> *Back training now once a week, i want to use a day in the week for something else now other than using it as another back day.
> 
> *Quads are to be neglected a little bit, hams and calves will still be spanked but i can afford to do the former. Cardio 2x a day plus some isolation work will bring all the cuts in the quads i need. No squats, now looking at extensions and lunges instead.
> 
> Looking at something like this
> 
> mon - back / rear delts
> 
> tues - chest / side delts
> 
> wed - abs
> 
> thurs - legs
> 
> friday - arms / abs
> 
> w/ends - off
> 
> The main muscle groups are prioritised at the start of the week after a weekend of rest, energy levels plummet as the week goes on so the workouts become less compound is selection and more isolation at the tail end.
> 
> I do miss a good arm day lol.
> 
> 11 weeks out today... more people coming to the show now which is great


Like the split mate, may even do something like that myself  , good luck with it IB


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest/side + rear delts

incline smith press

135kg - 4 reps BOMB

120kg - 6 reps

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

incline db press

90lbs - 10 reps

90lbs - 8 reps

90lbs - 8 reps

dips

3 chains - 5 reps

2 chains - 6 reps

1 chain - 7 reps

cable crossovers

8 plates - 7 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

db side laterals

35lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

cable side laterals

2 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

rear db laterals

30lbs -10 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

15lbs - 12 reps

45mins AM cardio

20mins PM cardio


----------



## OJay

IB

Can I ask a q please buddy

Just wondering how much help it has been having a diet sorted by James for the off season pre comp prep time? Did it allow you to get leaner beforehand?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OJay said:


> IB
> 
> Can I ask a q please buddy
> 
> Just wondering how much help it has been having a diet sorted by James for the off season pre comp prep time? Did it allow you to get leaner beforehand?


No worries OJay

It has been a great help having james to keep a close watch on my offseason, i had abs at the start of a prep for once, rather than 6 weeks into it lol.

i'm in the best position i have ever been in starting a prep, hopefully it will allow me to capatalise on it and bring a leaner and bigger package to the show. Less fat loss = more muscle retention


----------



## OJay

Cheers for reply man

I'm one of those peeps that needs a second opinion that what I'm doing is correct. I feel I want to compete this year but financially I don't believe I'm in a situation to do so need to work on my career and getting a place

May use it as a year to improve, grow, get decent off season diet in place so I'm ready for next year to hit the shows hard


----------



## danny1871436114701

OJay said:


> Cheers for reply man
> 
> I'm one of those peeps that needs a second opinion that what I'm doing is correct. I feel I want to compete this year but financially I don't believe I'm in a situation to do so need to work on my career and getting a place
> 
> May use it as a year to improve, grow, get decent off season diet in place so I'm ready for next year to hit the shows hard


same as me, but if I do will be u80s without a doubt, first show all for experience so I may just do one anyways, if not wait until money is better and I have a job


----------



## LittleChris

Don't see why it is going to be any more expensive than offseason? Only added expensive is the tan and trunks, and hotel assuming you will need to stay over if you compete away from home?


----------



## OJay

LittleChris said:


> Don't see why it is going to be any more expensive than offseason? Only added expensive is the tan and trunks, and hotel assuming you will need to stay over if you compete away from home?


That a reply to me buddy?

It's more the fact need to learn to change and adapt my diet for my wallet if ya get me? The way I've been dieting in the past was great but is really not financially viable anymore. I feel need to learn also how my body responds to other aspects such as the assistance and so on. Who knows I may change my mind and get finances magically to be able to do the stars or something only time will tell


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i find prep cheaper if anything...cant eat what i want, eating much less as well....

food bill has dropped £20 at least per week

legs

ham curls

65kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

65kg - 12 reps

65kg - 10 reps

glute ham raises

12 reps

10 reps

10 reps

leg extensions

80kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

lunges

30kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

standing calve raises

310kg - 12 reps

310kg - 10 reps

290kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

70kg - 12 reps

55kg - 12 reps

40kg - 15 reps

AM cardio: 45mins

PWO cardio: 20mins

My glutes are killing me lol...the lunges really hit them hard!! then doign 20mins on a stepper, owwwweeeeeee


----------



## Greyphantom

gotta love those lunges mate, I always thought they were a girls exercise, then actually did them and holy cow... fried leg city...


----------



## OJay

I love lunges the stretch on the quads is crazy and the power they produce in the glutes and hams driving through is great.

As far as prep pricing I was dieting a lot of fruit and veg need to adjust to cheaper options not worrying about so much variety etc and see how my body adjusts to it all and believe I need more time getting used to the lovely assisted world too before 

Plus had management interview yesterday finger crossed I get it and work will have to come first for a couple months to adjust

I know I'll goto a show and get the bug and wish I was there tho always happens


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Weekly weigh in, now at 103.6kg = 1.9kg lost on last week!!

(in lbs, now 228lbs, down 4.2lbs)

happy with this! only 14kg to go to squeeze into u90's lol, 10 weeks left....hmmm...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

arms/abs

db curls

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 8 reps

30kg - 8 reps

ez curls

45kg - 14 reps

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 8 reps

cable curls

25kg - 12 reps

22.5kg - 10 reps

concentration curls

14kg - 10 reps

12kg - 10 reps

pushdowns

stack - 16 reps

stack - 14 reps

stack - 10 reps

rope pushdowns

35kg - 8 reps

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

single hand pushdowns

8kg - 12 reps

8kg - 12 reps

swiss ball crunches

3x

cable crunches

3x

45mins AM cardio

20mins PM cardio

shattered....cannot wait for the weekend


----------



## MXD

That fits in well mate 3lb a week 10 weeks lol, nice 

Hows things bro?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey bud, do-able but i think i will make a decision nearer the time.

i'd rather be lean and full than lean and flat

getting over a cold thats floating about but the best thing about clen is that it clears up your lungs lmao


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

went to fareham leisure centre due to stopping over at the missus' house last night...

chins

17

10

close grip pulldowns

110kg - 10 reps

100kg - 8 reps

90kg - 8 reps

bent rows

130kg - 8 reps

120kg - 12 reps

110kg - 10 reps

single hand machine rows

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

deads

190kg - 7 reps

190kg - 6 reps

on 2nd set...1...2...3.....CNUT!!!!!!!......5.....6

A guy waked in front of me all of an inch away as i was dead lifting. After my set he sheepishly apologised, he was trying to time my reps so he could pass by. Dumb fck....

This was before i had to resist back handing some foreign tool who decided to take up the only oly bar to load it with 2.5kg each side to do 12 sets of clean and press. The gym has pre-set barbells for that but nooooo.....he was called a cnut too.

Yes i was Mr happy at the gym.

db shrugs

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 10 reps


----------



## Magic Torch

Incredible Bulk said:


> This was before i had to resist back handing some foreign tool who decided to take up the only oly bar to load it with 2.5kg each side to do 12 sets of clean and press. The gym has pre-set barbells for that but nooooo.....he was called a cnut too.


Your obviously not on tren yet then.....that would have been a proper bitch slap, no wait, a backhander to the temple! lol


----------



## hsmann87

LOL. So the dieting isn't starting to bother you in the slightest is it?


----------



## Greyphantom

at least he apologised... most dont, just bang into the bar and give you the dirty look like its your fault...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, dieting and tren not required for those responses...things that annoy me very much in the gym!! 

City gym has had a MASSIVE overhaul over the weekend, everything moved about and it looks great. More space for some new equipment too.

My nan passed away today so been having a bummed out day, went to the gym with a heavy heart but determined to have a good workout. She was planning to come see me at my show for the 1st time so still hoping to do her proud.....

----------------------

Incline smith press

130kg - 6 reps

120kg - 6 reps +1

110kg - 6 reps + 2

100kg - 9 reps

db inclines

100lbs - 9 reps

100lbs - 8 reps

100lbs - 7 reps

****ed at last weeks 90lbs so pulled my head out of my **** there.

dips

3 chains - 7 reps

2 chains - 8 reps

cable crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

db laterals

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

cable laterals

3 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

rear db laterals

30lbs - 10 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

good workout, bit of posing practice afterwards....very happy where i am right now conditioning wise.

45mins AM cardio

20mins PM cardio

spoke to James on the phone last night and diet is staying the same at my request, losing 3lbs a week still so no need to change it up yet, help me retain as much fullness as possible.


----------



## OJay

Sorry to hear about your nan mate, I'm sure she will be with you every step of the way through this prep

Stay strong


----------



## bigacb

Sorry to hear that mate just do her proud come show day, she'll be watching down.


----------



## Greyphantom

I am really sorry to hear about your Nan mate, I know you will do her proud and believe me she will be watching, there with you on the day... we carry our loved ones in our hearts and you have shown that you have a good un... if you need anything just ask...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you all for the support


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hanging leg raises

x 3

swiss ball crunches

x 3

cable crunches

x 3

planks

45mins AM cardio

20mins PWO cardio


----------



## hsmann87

Sorry to hear about your Nan mate.

Good ab circuit! Im assuming you're focussing on the abs to bring out detail etc for show day. Are you doing anything like that for your lower back, glutes? Just curious really. Was watching a video series a year ago on MD where Flex Wheeler was training Stan "Rhino" Efferding for a show and some other dude (forget his name) and he had them doing bodyweight walking lunges and lower back extensions at the end of each workout to supposedly "etch" out the details...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers hs, i'm focussing on the abs to bring them up full stop.

Lower abck has the deads, glutes has ham glute raises and lunges... glutes were on fire after last weeks leg session due to them.

etching is via bodyfat loss IMO but seperation is from developing the muscle groups. again, IMO


----------



## RACK

How many times you doing abs a week mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

x2


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

lying ham curls

70kg - 14 reps

70kg - 10 reps

65kg - 12 reps

60kg - 10 reps

glute ham raises

15 reps

10 reps

10 reps

leg extensions

90kg - 14 reps

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

barbell lunges

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

standing calve raises

250kg -15 reps

250kg -12 reps

230kg -10 reps

lister popped on the foot after the 1st set, niiiiice

sitting calve raises

40kg - 20 reps

20kg - 15 reps

i was in agony due to the toe blister popping

45mins AM cardio

weekly weigh in tomorrow


----------



## Incredible Bulk

2lbs lost on last week

arms

bicep curls

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 8 reps

going up next week

ez curls

50kg - 15 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

going up next week

cable curls

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 10 reps

db preachers

14kg - 6 reps

12kg - 7 reps

pushdowns

stack - 20 reps

stack - 15 reps

stack - 14 reps

oh db extensions

16kg - 12 reps

16kg - 11 reps

16kg - 10 reps

single hand pushdowns

8kg - 10 reps

6kg - 10 reps

cracking session, strength really off the hook tonight and will be upping weights next week.

getting stronger as prep goes on, always a first lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pic update, missus took this one as midsection is coming in well, lighting fcks it up a bit but hell... gives an idea.

hoping to get some proper gym pics next week


----------



## BIG BUCK

And just as i think my abs are coming through i view pictures like this,....... bastard!! good luck


----------



## danny1871436114701

Incredible Bulk said:


> Pic update, missus took this one as midsection is coming in well, lighting fcks it up a bit but hell... gives an idea.
> 
> hoping to get some proper gym pics next week


Nice abs coming thru nicely, nice to see you have a fridge in the bedroom mate


----------



## OJay

Good progress mate well done seem well on track

You are a hairy bugger aren't ya


----------



## XJPX

Looking gd buddy


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers jord

Weighed myself to see how i responded to the cheat meal, only put on 1lb, thats good.... i'm being more reserved this time round but still enjoying my food.

cardio this morning @ 50mins, 740 cals burnt...

heart rate monitor was on the blink but fixed now so hitting 127-130BPM = good sweat


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

lat pulldowns

110kg - 12 reps

110kg -12 reps

100kg - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

100kg - 8 reps

90kg - 8 reps

85kg - 10 reps

bent rows (smith)

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

super slow and concentrating on the contraction

machine 1 arm rows

65kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

db shrugs

40kg - 14 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

50mins AM cardio

25mins PWO cardio


----------



## hsmann87

strength is still looking good mate. keep it up!

another potential addition...bent over dumbell rows

seen jay cutler do a lot of these in his back workouts. gave them a go myself...worked a treat!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest n delts

incline smith press

120kg - 7 reps + 1 (up)

110kg - 7 reps + 1 (up)

100kg - 7 reps + 1

db inclines

110lbs - 8 reps (up)

110lbs - 7 reps +1

100lbs - 7 reps + 1

dips

3 chains - 6 reps

2 chains - 6 reps

cable crossovers

8 plates - 9 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

db laterals

35lbs -12 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

30lbs -10 reps

rear db flys

30lbs - 10 reps

25lbs -10 reps

25lbs -10 reps

pics time!!!!

9 weeks out


----------



## OJay

Looking good for 9 weeks mate, back looks like it will come in after front but not shins by any means

Are you happy with the progress compared to previous diets?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers bud

back is so sloooooow to come in, its never been dialed in so will take longer due to the fat deposits being there for a long while.

i'm happy, not complacent though, plenty to crack on with but the head isnt so all over the show


----------



## Jonnyboi

Delts and arms look great in the last pic.


----------



## blackbeard

Body fat is coming down nicely,have you weighed yourself as well? Still aiming for u90's? I'm debating whether to do a later qualifier myself,the standard seems quite high,why did they have to do away with the 1st timers?I'd be in the u90's but if i stood little chance of qualifying it seems another year of improvements would be better.


----------



## Greyphantom

IB I hate you... yep its official, dont like you one bit...    looking awesome mate, great symmetry and that ab shot is just awesome... youre right about the back but its looking like you are dialling in nicely... keep up the good work...


----------



## jimmy89

delts look awesome mate!


----------



## Little_Jay

mate looking massive, you have the exact pysique i aspire to! keep it up! shud be looking quality come show time!


----------



## DB

Good place to be 9 weeks out mate, looking good


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Greyphantom said:


> IB I hate you... yep its official, dont like you one bit...    looking awesome mate, great symmetry and that ab shot is just awesome... youre right about the back but its looking like you are dialling in nicely... keep up the good work...


LMAO, hate is right next to love 

Thanks buddy



jimmy89 said:


> delts look awesome mate!





scouse_jay said:


> mate looking massive, you have the exact pysique i aspire to! keep it up! shud be looking quality come show time!


cheers guys!



DB said:


> Good place to be 9 weeks out mate, looking good


legs are not near yours right now, seriously put me off posting them LMFAO.

legs are usually the last things to dial in.

thanks mate, will be good to catch up back stage



blackbeard said:


> Body fat is coming down nicely,have you weighed yourself as well? Still aiming for u90's? I'm debating whether to do a later qualifier myself,the standard seems quite high,why did they have to do away with the 1st timers?I'd be in the u90's but if i stood little chance of qualifying it seems another year of improvements would be better.


i'm 102kg so doubt i'll make the u90's unless i lose a good chunk of muscle, something i dont want to do.

yes shame about the 1st timers but NABBA has that class still?


----------



## LittleChris

Surely you could shift 20lbs of fat there to make the U90s?

Good stuff though, looking large and in charge


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i could well do that mate but not concerning myself with it now at the moment.... just see how things unfold.

if a few weeks out i am able to be u90 with some room to carb up then i might well do!

i am on the day what i am on the day


----------



## DB

Agreed mate, dont worry about the scales for now, check them a week out and decide then imo


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Hey man just wanted to ask when was your avi pic taken?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

october last year mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751

great physique! I thought I read you were at like 17st+ when you competed and yet I see people asking you if you will be competing in U90s?? Have you lost alot of weight or is it possible to actually cut THAT much?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

never been 17stone on stage lol, highest i have competed at was 215lbs but needed a few more lbs off that to be ripped.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

arms

db curls

32kg - 8 reps

34kg - 7 reps

30kg - 8 reps

ez curls

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

cable curls

50kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

db preachers

12kg - 7 reps

12kg - 7 reps

tri-pushdowns

55kg - 14 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

oh extensions

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 10 reps

single hand pushdowns

20kg - 12 reps

20kg - 12 reps

50mins AM cardio

25mins PWO cardio

strength still going up


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

ham curls

stack - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

ham glute raises

10 reps

10 reps

10 reps

leg extensions

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 12 reps

leg press

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 15 reps

standing calve raises

290kg - 12 reps

290kg - 10 reps

290kg - 10 reps

sitting calve raises

55kg - 12 reps

55kg - 12 reps

50mins AM cardio

25mins PWO cardio

weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## OJay

Still bloody strong good lifts mate, sure can leg press more than 100kg tho?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, i can but not working on size, just burning the quads out for exercise mate


----------



## OJay

Ahhhh I knew there was a reason didn't doubt you for a sec


----------



## Incredible Bulk

weighed in this morning @ 101.5kg, 1kg lost (2.2lbs)

spent the day in birmingham for my nans funeral


----------



## Rotsocks

Sorry to hear about your Nan.

Nice one on the weekly drop.

You have a powerfull looking physique.

Subscribed.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers rotsocks


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

lat pulldowns

120kg - 12 reps

130kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

both waaaay up, good good

close grip pulldowns

110kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

bent rows

130kg - 8 reps

120kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

deads

200kg - 6 reps

200kg - 5 reps

machine 1 arm rows

85kg - 10 reps

85kg - 10 reps

bb shrugs

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 10 reps

100kg - 15 reps

50mins AM cardio

25mins PM cardio

great workout, weights up


----------



## OJay

Throwing up some good weights nice work


----------



## Greyphantom

Still incredible there bulk...  looking forward to seeing you on the stage come may mate...


----------



## Magic Torch

Big back session IB!

Hows the hernia feeling now your pushing some big numbers for a while now? You feel it anymore or are you back on top of the game?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

MT - hernia is 100% fine mate, even lifting without a belt now so not problemo's


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> MT - hernia is 100% fine mate, even lifting without a belt now so not problemo's


now that is what I like to hear... cant wait till I am doing the same...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/delts

incline smith press

120kg - 6 reps + 1

110kg - 6 reps + 2

100kg - 7 reps

DB incline press

120lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

Dips

BW - 12 reps

BW - 10 reps

Cable crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 9 reps

db laterals

25lbs - 15 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

cable laterals

3 plates -10 reps

2 plates -10 reps

db rear laterals

25lbs - 10 reps

20lbs -10 reps

20lbs -10 reps

50mins AM cardio

25mins PWO cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Last nights workout - abs

hanging leg raises x 3

swiss ball crunches x 3

cable crunches x 3

50mins AM cardio

25mins PWO cardio

I cannot wait for tomorrow's weigh in, the back fat is dropping and the legs are coming out in detail.


----------



## RACK

How much do yuou think you'll have dropped mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

around 3lbs i'd say


----------



## RACK

I'll aim for that too. No way am I letting you over take me (or should that be under take???) on the scales


----------



## Incredible Bulk

what you weigh now?


----------



## RACK

was 15st 13lb last sunday


----------



## Rekless

sorry to hear bout the hernia!

Sure you wont let it stop you though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> was 15st 13lb last sunday


i was level with you last friday friday 

101.5kg then



Rekless said:


> sorry to hear bout the hernia!
> 
> Sure you wont let it stop you though


Cheers mate, all healed up now, had surgery in October


----------



## RACK

Bring on the weekend weigh in hahaha!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

leg press

160kg - 20 reps

200kg - 20 reps

leg extensions

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

ham curls

70kg - 15 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

glute ham raises

12

8

sitting calve raises

55kg - 15 reps

55kg - 15 reps

55kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises (machine)

stack - 20 reps

stack - 20 reps

AM CARDIO - 50mins

PWO CARDIO - 25mins


----------



## Greyphantom

so we gonna see an impromptu pose down at the GP this weekend between Rack and IB


----------



## Rotsocks

What sort of macro's are you taking in each day?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Greyphantom said:


> so we gonna see an impromptu pose down at the GP this weekend between Rack and IB


lol, could well do!! 



Rotsocks said:


> What sort of macro's are you taking in each day?


Good amount of protein and fats, not a lot of carbs 

this is why i have James to look after my diet...


----------



## Rotsocks

Good amount of protein and fats, not a lot of carbs 

this is why i have James to look after my diet...


----------



## RACK

I can't make the expo or I'd be right next to him, not sure I could out pose IB, but I'd out pout him any day hahahaha

All the best for the weekend mate, I'll drop ya a text sometime


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Rotsocks said:


> Cheers. How are finding the training on the low carbs and are you having a refeed each week?


I'm finding it ok, i have a cheat meal on the saturday or sunday night.

By friday i am hanging out of my **** though!



RACK said:


> I can't make the expo or I'd be right next to him, not sure I could out pose IB, but I'd out pout him any day hahahaha
> 
> All the best for the weekend mate, I'll drop ya a text sometime


ah that sucks mate, pout pose down lol

weekly weigh in, 100.5kg - 2lbs dropped


----------



## RACK

I know mate, even Lucy was a little sad about not making it down. But We'll defo be at the NEC expo on the sunday as tickets have been paid for.

Well done on the weight loss

Right then, 100.5kg is my target. It's on like Donkey Kong, come at me bro!!


----------



## vlb

hey mate, sorry to come into this 55 pages in with a question but i noticed that you dont do any flat presses on chest day? and only 6 sets in total.

how do you work your lower chest?

cheers bro, looking good


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Right then, 100.5kg is my target. It's on like Donkey Kong, come at me bro!!


you mad? 



vlb said:


> hey mate, sorry to come into this 55 pages in with a question but i noticed that you dont do any flat presses on chest day? and only 6 sets in total.
> 
> how do you work your lower chest?
> 
> cheers bro, looking good


Flat bench has been sacked off due to a twinge i had that lasted a few weeks while going heavy on it.

An incline works my chest well.

Never seen someone with a lagging lower chest, its something that doesnt happen because it physically cannot lag behind?

thanks for the compliments


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms

DB curls

36kg - 6 reps PB!

34kg - 7 reps

34kg - 6 reps

EZ Curls

65kg - 12 reps

65kg - 10 reps

Reverse ez curls

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

DB Preachers

12kg - 10 reps

12kg - 10 reps

TRI Pushdowns

55kg - 12 reps

55kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

OH DB extensions

16kg - 12 reps

16kg - 10 reps

OH Rope extensions

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 10 reps

AM cardio 50mins

PWO cardio 25mins

Great session, buzzing from the DB curls, biceps are taking off!!


----------



## OJay

Bet you were pumped beyond belief there mate! Always a good start to the session when grab a new pb


----------



## vlb

mate

wtf is a face pull lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

let the internet be your friend, type in 'face pull exercise' and let the wonders of google bedazzle you lol.

Suprised how often i'm asked about facepulls 

Lat Pulldowns

120kg - 10 reps hmmm

130kg - 10 reps (equalled PB)

120kg - 16 reps....12 reps clean, 4 reps with some body french, fck yeah

close grip pulldowns

120kg - 7 reps

110kg - 8 reps

bent rows

120kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps

deads

210kg - 5 reps

180kg - 7 reps

1arm machine pulls

83kg - 10 reps

83kg - 10 reps

Shrugs

120kg - 16 reps

100kg - 16 reps

100kg - 12 reps


----------



## Greyphantom

Was great to meet you at the GP mate... looking wide as all get out and great shape...


----------



## vlb

face pulls


----------



## LitLift

you've trained back and chest twice a week since November (I think?)...how do you feel has is helped to improve those 2 bodyparts?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LitLift said:


> you've trained back and chest twice a week since November (I think?)...how do you feel has is helped to improve those 2 bodyparts?


trained back x2 a week since august and i stopped that mid feb.

It has helped my back come on a lot IMO.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/delts

incline db press

140lbs - 9 reps

140lbs- 5 reps + 1

120lbs - 6 reps

flat smith press

70kg - 20 reps

70kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

db flys

50lbs - 5 reps (over sight!)

45lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 10 reps

cable crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

db laterals

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

20lbs - 12 reps

cable laterals

3 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

rear db flys

25lbs - 12 reps

20lbs - 10 reps

15lbs - 10 reps

left lat had a niggle.... negatives on pressing was a bit uncomfortable then twinged more so sacked off the heavy work after db pressing. I pulled the lat last night on close grip pulldowns, time to drop the weight on them and go higher now i'm dieting harder

Spoke to James, diet is chaning up!!


----------



## OJay

Diet changing...is that good buddy? 

Also you saîd you trained back twice a week was that width one day thickness next time?


----------



## DB

Good seeing you at the weekend mate and having a chat, looking very thick so will be interesting too se u on stage in 6.5 weeks!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OJay said:


> Diet changing...is that good buddy?
> 
> Also you saîd you trained back twice a week was that width one day thickness next time?


Its good, things are showing signs of stalling so a diet change is in need, its been the same for the last 6-7 weeks while James has been running the british grand prix

Monday was thickness and thurs was lat work



DB said:


> Good seeing you at the weekend mate and having a chat, looking very thick so will be interesting too se u on stage in 6.5 weeks!


It was good to catch up, its only at these events we get to see each other so always nice to touch base.

Thank you, not as chiseled conditioning wise as you but its coming in... i expect to see a vacuum packed DB on stage thats for sure!


----------



## Galtonator

looking good dude. Going well by the sounds of it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

6 WEEKS OUT

Wake: 6 times per week - 60 mins low intensity cardio

Breakfast

½ tbsp ground linseeds

40g whey protein isolate

Cupful berries

25g oats

150ml skimmed milk + water to taste

9.30am

150g turkey / chicken

Handful mixed nuts / seeds

Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds

Item fruit

Mug green tea

Lunch:

150g turkey / chicken / salmon

Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds

2 oatcakes + natural peanut butter

Low fat, low sugar probiotic yoghurt

2.00pm

150g turkey / chicken

Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds

Mug green tea

30 mins pre-workout

1 oatcake

30g whey protein isolate in water

10 mins pre-workout

6 x BCAAs

3g beta alanine in water

Weight train 4 times per week: 5 min warm-up on bike

Weight train 40 mins

20min warm-down on bike

HIIT regimen 2 times per week

Immediately post workout

50g whey protein isolate in water

15g Vitargo

3g beta alanine in water

Evening Meal (within 60 mins)

150g chicken / fish / lean red meat

20g (dry weight) basmati rice

Loads of veg

5 times per week - 20 mins low intensity cardio

Post cardio

60g chicken breast

Bedtime

30g protein combo powder

100ml skimmed milk


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Incredibulk can I askya how you rate beta-alanine and how essential you think it is for you own routines?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

the jury is out... i dont feel any better or worse with it in.

James wants me to use it so, i do...

I dont get any of this 'buzz' some people talk about.

All about %'s i guess, 1% benefit over 12 weeks adds up


----------



## LittleChris

Should keep things moving along there nicely


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not looking forward to triple cardio lol.

But it will stop the risk of catabolism by having too long PWO sessions i guess.

Morning cardio on the treadmills watching gym bunnies, not a hardship


----------



## vlb

cardio bunnies sounds good but i just cant motivate myself to get up early as **** to go running.

i guess thats what seperates the men from the boys


----------



## Magic Torch

Good to see you posting your diet on the thread IB, proper winds me up when people dont document diet or gear and just have training.....it gives a lot better insight as to what you do.

That diet might be low in cals but it looks quite varied so at lest the taste buds are still working! Fruit and yoghurt! u lucky nut sack!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

vlb said:


> cardio bunnies sounds good but i just cant motivate myself to get up early as **** to go running.
> 
> i guess thats what seperates the men from the boys


I awake pretty easy, as you say... motivated 



Magic Torch said:


> Good to see you posting your diet on the thread IB, proper winds me up when people dont document diet or gear and just have training.....it gives a lot better insight as to what you do.
> 
> That diet might be low in cals but it looks quite varied so at lest the taste buds are still working! Fruit and yoghurt! u lucky nut sack!


Yeah diet is pretty tailored TBH and anyone can use it but not everyone will get the same results.

Never seen the need for secrecy, nor has James.

The carbs are down in the morning, 25g oats instead of 40g, 15g carbs PWO from 20g and 20g rice from 30g... small changes to keep things ticking, the added cardio will also get the fat off quickly.

I agree, varied diet and i never crave sweet/savory due to the items that are in there that are as such.


----------



## DB

Triple cardio..

Been there..

Done that..

sucks ass..

But defo works!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

time to update the MP3 player lol


----------



## Magic Torch

Incredible Bulk said:


> time to update the MP3 player lol


Have you got an I-phone or I-pad? if so I have something which will help!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Sadly the washing machine incident of 2010 robbed me of my ipod 

Now just a £20 MP3 player jobby.... *sigh*

but thanks for the offer, i heard you were a fan of ABBA and backstreet boyz too


----------



## Magic Torch

Incredible Bulk said:


> Sadly the washing machine incident of 2010 robbed me of my ipod
> 
> Now just a £20 MP3 player jobby.... *sigh*
> 
> but thanks for the offer, i heard you were a fan of ABBA and backstreet boyz too


Backstreet boys?! Hmmmm maybe I might just have thought of my posing track! Cheers IB haha

Nah I have a link you can watch movies from on an I-phone or I-pad! I've been watching films during my cardio this year!


----------



## vlb

Incredible Bulk said:


> I awake pretty easy, as you say... motivated


i think having a show to prep for or even a short term goal would help the motivation alot


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Abs tonight

Hanging leg raises x 3

Swiss Ball Crunches x 3

Cable crunches x 3

Broom stick twists x 2

50mins AM cardio

25mins PWO cardio

Missus cooked me 150g of lean steak tonight, tasted lush compared to my usual chicken or extra lean mince burgers


----------



## Rotsocks

Noticed the oatcakes in the diet.

I have had to exclude them completely now I have started my diet.

They are just to moorish for me.

Don't know how you just have the one before training.

Once I open a packet the whole lot get eaten.


----------



## gooner fc

*Yeah diet is pretty tailored TBH and anyone can use it but not everyone will get the same results.*

*
Never seen the need for secrecy, nor has James.*

*
The carbs are down in the morning, 25g oats instead of 40g, 15g carbs PWO from 20g and 20g rice from 30g... small changes to keep things ticking, the added cardio will also get the fat off quickly.*

*
*

*
I agree, varied diet and i never crave sweet/savory due to the items that are in there that are as such.*


----------



## OJay

Magic Torch said:


> Backstreet boys?! Hmmmm maybe I might just have thought of my posing track! Cheers IB haha
> 
> Nah I have a link you can watch movies from on an I-phone or I-pad! I've been watching films during my cardio this year!


What's the link mate? Are they new films?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Rotsocks said:


> Noticed the oatcakes in the diet.
> 
> I have had to exclude them completely now I have started my diet.
> 
> They are just to moorish for me.
> 
> Don't know how you just have the one before training.
> 
> Once I open a packet the whole lot get eaten.


They are lush, but discipline is the key lol.



gooner fc said:


> Hi mate how do you find someone else planing your diet and training for you with james knowledge effected you as a whole ( results wise, motivation wise) compared to going alone like in 2008 ? i really would like to take my training and diet to another level.


I find it takes a lot of the stress out of tweaking my diet and stops me panicking and being tempted to tweak things myself when they are not needed.

It doesnt change my motivation, that is always high....just reduces the load.



OJay said:


> What's the link mate? Are they new films?


You are good at hijacking peoples journals with your own questions lol....ever heard of PM?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Incredible Bulk said:


> Abs tonight
> 
> Hanging leg raises x 3
> 
> Swiss Ball Crunches x 3
> 
> Cable crunches x 3
> 
> Broom stick twists x 2
> 
> 50mins AM cardio
> 
> 25mins PWO cardio
> 
> Missus cooked me 150g of lean steak tonight, tasted lush compared to my usual chicken or extra lean mince burgers


how you finding ab with after your Hernia?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great, no worries at all....my abs are still quite weak after leaving them alone for over a year but the size is coming back.

Looked very men's health this morning so put my nice calvin kleins boxers on and pouted a lot in the mirror....


----------



## Clubber Lang

Incredible Bulk said:


> Sadly the washing machine incident of 2010 robbed me of my ipod
> 
> Now just a £20 MP3 player jobby.... *sigh*
> 
> but thanks for the offer, i heard you were a fan of ABBA and backstreet boyz too


http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/specialdeals/ipod?mco=OTY2ODY4Nw


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hi guys, check out my British Grand Prix write up

http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/2011-ifbb-british-grand-prix-expo.aspx

Legs:

Leg press

180kg - 10 reps

200kg - 10 reps

240kg - 8 reps

240kg - 8 reps

Leg extensions

70kg - 18 reps

70kg - 16 reps

70kg - 14 reps

Ham Curls

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

Sitting calve raises

55kg - 16 reps

55kg- 14 reps

55kg - 12 reps

Sitting calve raises (machine)

stack - 16 reps

stack - 14 reps

stack - 12 reps

50mins AM cardio

25mins PWO cardio


----------



## gooner fc

What did you think of Johnnie Jackson, he looked immense, his traps were huge only thing that let him down was his legs especially his calf's, but top half give branch run for his money.


----------



## Steedee

Things looking good mate. Be nice to see the next prog pics after the changes to your diet and cardio.

Those mince burgers you make, can I get the recipe when you get 5 pls mate.

Keep up the hard work.

Ste


----------



## Spragga

Been keeping an eye on this great progress so far mate. When do you take you pro shake is it after your cardio?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

gooner fc said:


> What did you think of Johnnie Jackson, he looked immense, his traps were huge only thing that let him down was his legs especially his calf's, but top half give branch run for his money.


JOJ is a mixed bag for me, top half he is on par and even tops most competitors, that upper torso is mr O worthy.

Lower half, looks like he has torn both his calves at some point as they are so tiny, maybe related to his powerlifting years gone by.



Steedee said:


> Things looking good mate. Be nice to see the next prog pics after the changes to your diet and cardio.
> 
> Those mince burgers you make, can I get the recipe when you get 5 pls mate.
> 
> Keep up the hard work.
> 
> Ste


will post pics prob at 4 weeks out!

burgers:

1kg of extra lean mince

1 packet of swarczh spicy meatball herb mix

sprinkle and make into medium sized patties, i weigh mine to suit my diet.

really that easy!!!



Spragga said:


> Been keeping an eye on this great progress so far mate. When do you take you pro shake is it after your cardio?


hey mate, thank you!

protein shake is after cardio, i only do 20-25mins PWO cardio so its not like i'm suffering 60mins of catabolic hell.

one reason James has me doing cardio later on in the evening now

-----------------------

friday's session: arms

db curls

34kg - 6 reps*

30kg - 8 reps

28kg - 10 reps

*shoulders felt like cement mixers grinding and knarling so backed off after this. Joys of prep! Time to play it safe.

EZ Curls

60kg - 10 reps*

30kg - 22 reps

DB Hammer Curls Superset/Reverse EZ curls

16kg/30kg - 8 reps/10 reps

16kg/30kg - 8 reps/8 reps

Cable Preachers

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

TRI-Pushdowns

60kg - 14 reps

60kg - 12 reps

55kg - 12 reps

DB OH Extensions

16kg - 7 reps

16kg - 6 reps

Rope OH Extensions

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 15 reps

40kg - 12 reps

My missus suprised me with a trip to Thorpe Park on Saturday + a night in a hotel (with a gym) so had a great weekend. I wouldnt recommend low carbing and queing up in a busy theme park though lol, but had a lot of fun.

Had my cheat meal last night and inhaled it almost at a rate of knots, large pizza with 5 small cookies and some peanut M&M's (thought of fordee with that lol).

This morning feeling human, vascularity and cuts have come back.... legs shaping up. I had a wee panic session saturday as i was so flat i looked like hammered crap... with the cheat i feel fuller, cut and vascular.

Heads back on track....roll on 6 weeks today!!!

Triple cardio and lower carbs, bring it on


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

lat pulldowns

130kg - 12 reps

130kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

110kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

bent rows

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

good holding the strength, had a stitch on the right hand side after the 2nd set, bloody annoying those are.

1 arm machine rows

80kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

bb shrugs front / superset bb shrugs rear

100kg/60kg

100kg/60kg

100kg/60kg

60mins AM cardio

20mins PWO cardio

about to do my evening cardio for 20 mins


----------



## PA11

Sorry to hijack your thread IB, I would have sent you a PM but I'm still a newbie. You posted on my thread regarding hernias and I responded last week with some questions for you that I'd be really grateful if you could answer. The thread is entitled 'Epigastric Hernia Post-Surgery Complications' and is in the Injury Forum. Cheers.


----------



## defdaz

Loved the play-by-play you did on MT Aaron - thanks so much. Great to see your training is going so well - best of luck for the show big A.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers daz 

chest n delts

incline smith

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 8 reps

90kg - 14 reps

flat bench smith

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 8 reps

80kg - 12 reps

dips

BW - 15 reps

BW - 12 reps

BW - 12 reps

Cable crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

db laterals

25bs - 15 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

rear db laterals

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 8 reps

60 mins AM cardio

20 mins PWO cardio

20 mins PM cardio


----------



## Steedee

Thanks for the recipe mate. Will get some of those made.

Keep up the hard work mate.

Ste


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, last nights workout was abs.

Hanging leg raises

Swiss ball crunches

Cable crunches

60mins AM cardio

20mins PWO cardio

20mins PM cardio

PM cardio is outside using something i call lampposts... to get the heart rate up to 130BPM is a short time, power walk to one lamppost, jog to another....rinse repeat.

Works well and the time flys.

Last night i woke up at 3am with big hunger pains, next door was noisy as well so watched a program on dieting on BBC 2 lol. Fell asleep again, woke up at 6am.

60mins cardio really kicked my ass this morning, watched smallville and friends on the treadmill tv so helped a little.

Sat here at work feeling shot to pieces, prep has well and truelly kicked in 100%

Weekly weigh in tomorrow, expecting big number changes.

Seeing feathering on the outside of the left quad and more splits between the muscle groups


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

leg extensions

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

sqqqueeeeezing the quads.

hack squats

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

ham curls

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

55kg - 15 reps

55kg - 12 reps

55kg - 10 reps

sitting calve raises machine

stack - 15 reps

stack - 15 reps

stack - 15 reps

good workout, wore shorts to the gym so i could pose the legs a bit, happy...

usual cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk

weekly weigh in = 98.3kg = drop of 2.2kg (~5lbs)

More to come off when i weigh in tomorrow, i trained legs last night so holding a bit of water from that tissue damage for sure.

Still happy, i'm posing the quads 3x a day now and they are splitting up nicely. Its something i know i keep harping on about but its really reassuring to see


----------



## Magic Torch

Good work mate, 5lbs in a week is great going!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thanks mate!!

Arms

DB curls

28kg - 12 reps

28kg - 10 reps

28kg - 8 reps

EZ Curls

45kg - 15 reps

45kg - 12 reps

Reverse EZ curls/DB Hammer Curls (superset)

14kg/35kg

14kg/35kg

14kg/35kg

Tri Pushdowns

55kg - 12 reps

55kg - 9 reps

50kg - 12 reps

Rope Pushdowns

17kg - 18 reps

17kg - 16 reps

17kg - 16 reps

OH Extensions

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

60mins AM cardio

20mins PWO

20mins PM


----------



## Steedee

Incredible Bulk said:


> PM cardio is outside using something i call lampposts... to get the heart rate up to 130BPM is a short time, power walk to one lamppost, jog to another....rinse repeat.
> 
> Works well and the time flys.


Unless you live in the country and there aint a lampost for miles lol.

Good idea dude. Will try that.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol 

weight this morning was 97.5kg 

Thought i'd drop some again by today

total loss = 6.5lbs this week


----------



## XJPX

Thts a gd loss mate, how's ur strength holding? Wat u think now likelyhood dipping u90. ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers jord, shed a lot of water,....you know what happens @ the 6 week mark lol.

strength is holding ok, chest is down on pressing but maintaining fullness so happy.

inter U90's is a bit of a push, i'd need to drop 10kg to be even be able to carb up for the show

we'll see as the time comes along


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OK, here's a few pics....

non gym pics and at the end of the week so i'm flat, hairy and not pumped...be kind! 

Gym pics will be taken for contrast during the week, when you're full, pumped and vascular things look a lot better, more like how you will look on stage but here you go.

Warts n all...


----------



## EDG301

Looking good mate, coming in a treat. All the best!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you


----------



## XJPX

V impressed mate, I'm gonna hav to up my focus even more now for wen I cum against u at brits  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good lad, dont want you slacking now...no excuses hahahahaha 

Jord, if i even reach the finals it will be great to be compared against you, you have come on leaps and bounds.


----------



## layla

All the best.


----------



## hsmann87

Limbs are looking thick as fvck! Excellent progress mate.

Get yo a55 on the tanning bed


----------



## XJPX

Cheers bud, if u jus had another year to bring that back up on par with everythin else I think ud b v v hard to beat matey. I'm more the confident url make the brits...u can't have wheels like tht and not b given a british invite


----------



## Steedee

Looking great buddy. Them pins are something else dude.

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## DB

Savage wheels! Same as me though, back is your weak point, hammer the sh1t out of it!


----------



## Rotsocks

As already mentioned.

Looking good with exceptional quad development.

Took inspiration from one of your previous posts and managed a 4 plate 15rep squat followed by 2 drop sets this week.(sat here with sore quads now)


----------



## RACK

As said the other day, Legs = awesome!

Thanks for the texts this weekend too mate, much appreciated.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Steedee said:


> Looking great buddy. Them pins are something else dude.
> 
> Keep up the hard work.


Cheers steeeeeeedeeeee

Bit between the teeth, t-minus 4 weeks 6 days remaining

Holy fck yeah!!!!! woooooooo



DB said:


> Savage wheels! Same as me though, back is your weak point, hammer the sh1t out of it!


Cheers DB, quads to give you a run for your money in time 

We have similar physiques, both have weak backs!!!

Brother from another mother? Or was your milkman called John? lol



Rotsocks said:


> As already mentioned.
> 
> Looking good with exceptional quad development.
> 
> Took inspiration from one of your previous posts and managed a 4 plate 15rep squat followed by 2 drop sets this week.(sat here with sore quads now)


Thanks rotsocks, the drop set sucks eh?!

Sounds easy until you do it and think "ohhh fck....here we go"

Good man for giving it a go, character and quad building! lol



RACK said:


> As said the other day, Legs = awesome!
> 
> Thanks for the texts this weekend too mate, much appreciated.


No worries my northern chum!


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers bud!!

chins

18 reps

12 reps

6 reps

Close grip pulldowns

100kg - 8 reps

90kg - 10 reps

Bent rows (smith)

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

(done slowly and pause/contraction @ the top)

deads

180kg - 6 reps

180kg - 6 reps

180kg - 6 reps

m/c 1 arm rows

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

60mins AM cardio

20mins PWO

20mins PM


----------



## vlb

looking awesome mate, you gotta be pleased at how your body has regained its shape after your lay off


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks vlb, i am happy at how i have retained and even added size considering my lay off.

hopefully next offseason will be injury free and more productive


----------



## defdaz

Amazing progress considering your injuries mate - very impressive! Can only echo what everyone else has said - legs your very strong point but back needs to be priority (but then most people's do!!). Arms look fantastic too mate. Keep smashing it up!


----------



## vlb

are you still following the diet that james laid out for you mate? how are you finding it.


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> Amazing progress considering your injuries mate - very impressive! Can only echo what everyone else has said - legs your very strong point but back needs to be priority (but then most people's do!!). Arms look fantastic too mate. Keep smashing it up!


Hey DD, thank you mate.

Back will always be the priority, but its a fun weak spot to have as i love training back now.

Better than legs being the weakness!!!

Smashing it harder n harder...

Just bought some Napalm topical fat burning cream, read some good reviews on it here, every lil helps i guess.



vlb said:


> are you still following the diet that james laid out for you mate? how are you finding it.


Yup, been working with James since August 2010 to great effect.

I'm enjoying the diet, its varied and i am retaining size.



romper stomper said:


> @bulk what are the measurements of these tree trunk legs ?? just out of curiosity


LOL, no idea, i quit measuring a while ago... will check tonight and feedback


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest and a bit of delts

incline smith press

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

flat smith press

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 8 reps

dips

BW - 12 reps

BW - 12 reps

Cable crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

DB Laterals

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

rear db laterals

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

gym pumped pics as promised...mulitple shots taken to show how a pose changes different muscle groups.

Click to enlarge

I used to be fat years ago so my skin isnt taught like a drum on the abs, will have to perfect my most muscular to ensure the skin rolls are hidden or dont appear.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest and a bit of delts

incline smith press

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

flat smith press

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 12 reps

90kg - 8 reps

dips

BW - 12 reps

BW - 12 reps

Cable crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

DB Laterals

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 12 reps

rear db laterals

25lbs - 12 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

gym pumped pics as promised...mulitple shots taken to show how a pose changes different muscle groups.

Click to enlarge

I used to be fat years ago so my skin isnt taught like a drum on the abs, will have to perfect my most muscular to ensure the skin rolls are hidden or dont appear.


----------



## blackbeard

In a good place for 5 weeks out mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers blackbeard


----------



## switch

Looking quite amazing


----------



## lockstock

Front double bi looks great mate!

It kind of reminds me of Mike Francois the way he holds that pose and looks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

wow, mike francois comparison, that guy was a tank!!!


----------



## Steedee

Looking v good for 5 weeks out Bud. Keep pluggin away, not long now.

Ste


----------



## Incredible Bulk

weighed in at 97.5kg this morning, same as last week.

Was on course for a loss today (i weigh at a few points during the week) but spent 7 hours travelling yesterday and came back feeling quite car sick lol.

last friday i was 98.5kg, this friday i was 97.6kg

last saturday i dropped further to 97.5kg, today i was still 97.6kg

Travelled to Kettering yesterday to see James at his office and it was well worth the journey.

After having a look at me James told me i was on track, not ahead but def not behind for the show.

He had me change a few poses and how i hold them to show off my best points.

No changes to the diet or cardio plan but big changes coming in a week or so.

We went to ultrabodies gym and had an arm workout, Dazc had joked that i would find it a shock training with james and he wasnt lying!!!!

EZ curls

3 sets - 12-15 reps

tri-pushdowns

(giant sets)

72 reps doing a pyramid up 3 weight plates for 12 reps each plate and then back down the plates again.

x 2 sets! i was pumped beyond belief after this.

machine preacher curls

standard set followed by negative holds followed by resisting James pull down on the bar.

2 sets x 6-8 reps

(i was made to look like a little girl by James on this one!)

sitting tri-dips (machine)

2 sets x 12-15 reps

hammer db curls

2 sets x 12-15 reps

(james looked like a girl on this one!)

tri-pushdowns (rope)

2 sets x 15 reps + drop set

barbell wrist curls

3 sets

the workout only took around 30-35 mins but i felt abused and violated after lol, arms were pumped solid.

will def be bringing in some of James' techniques into my usual training routine for sure in the remaining weeks.

A well worth while trip


----------



## big_jim_87

very impressed with quads! and all of lower tbh! but the whole upper is far far behind them quads mate but still a nice package


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers jimbo, most have to work on the lower body to bring it into balance, i have the opposite lol.

all good though, makes offseason more fun hammering away the back and chest


----------



## big_jim_87

Yea I have the same thing, legs and back are my best bits chest and guns are slightly behind due to injuries but not a massive issue.

You said enjoying hammering chest and back in the off season, I take diff approach still hit it hard but like 2-3 moves on back and chest 6-10sets total maybe 2-4 working sets guns get maybe 4-5 moves on whole arm 1 working set for each move just push it hard


----------



## OJay

I'm in the same boat with legs absolutely love trainingthem still tho and just wish I could get that painful doms feeling in every other body part afterwards

Good progress mate keep it up

Ollie


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back workout, rest periods limited to no longer than 60 seconds

latpulldowns

3 x sets

drop set on the last set

close grip pulldowns

2 sets

drop set on the last set

smith machine bent rows

4 sets - multiple drop sets one after the other

machine rows

3 sets - reduced rest periods, no drop sets.

db shrugs

4 sets - drop set after 30 seconds rest

60mins AM cardio

20mins PWO cardio

20mins PM cardio

PWO cardio was a challenge to get the heart rate below 140 lol, then once it dropped it stayed a steady 130 BPM.

Back pumped! Definatley new way to train for me, session took 35 mins compared to the usual 70-80 mins


----------



## big_jim_87

Yea on a low cal diet in and out gym is the way ok get in pound it stay pumped through out then fook off!

Were do you do all your cv? Gym or out doors?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i do all my cardio at the gym now mate, i used to power walk the streets but the HR and tendancy to slack off is greater than being glued to a treadmill or cross trainer for exactly 60 mins

plus its great having a tv to watch!!!


----------



## switch

Still following, I see lots of effort, any chance of some upto date pics ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

No pics till after the show now!


----------



## PHMG

Nice IB. You can barely see your hurnia scar either.


----------



## RACK

Nice one on the no pics bit mate. Will be good for you to shaock a few people when you get up there


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest

incline smith press

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

70kg - 8 reps

60kg - 10 reps

*60 secs rest

machine press

5 sets

do a set of 10-12 reps, drop it a plate and do another 8-10 reps

db flys

3 x 8 reps - 16kg

cable flys

35kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

25kg - 15 reps

20kg - 12 reps

* 60 secs rest

usual cardio

chest was pumped and heat ready to leap out of the chest before PWO cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk

delts/abs

machine OHP

4 sets - limited rest between sets (60 secs?)

db laterals

12kg - 12 reps x 4 sets (60 secs rest)

cable laterals

20kg - 14 reps x 3 sets (60 secs rest)

rear db flys - face pulls (super set)

2 sets x failure.

60mins AM cardio

20mins PWO

20mins PM

Feel so drained and flat lol, veins hide for most of the day and then pop out like mad during cardio/workouts.

I like seeing the veins in the quads after a cardio session lol


----------



## 3752

hey Aaron just popped in to see how things are mate....looking very good mate your muscle density has definatly improved over the last few years buddy....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you paul 

added some good mass in the time i have had, hopefully keep on building on it piece by piece

Did a small back workout today

chins x 3

close grip underhand pulldowns x 4

low pulley rows x 4

back is looking much tighter, managed to see a split between the upper and lower lats on the rear double bicep

not like this lmao, no where near this condition but you get what i mean hopefully, the split between the tere's minor/major and lower lats


----------



## XJPX

How about one more sneaky set of pics befor the comp, url stil change sh1t loads in last 3 weeks, I jus wanna see how crazy ur quads r lookin right now  , gooo on u kno u wanna show those bad boys off one more time haha


----------



## Steedee

Things looking great matey!

Really looking forward to seeing the finished article this time round.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers steedee



XJPX said:


> How about one more sneaky set of pics befor the comp, url stil change sh1t loads in last 3 weeks, I jus wanna see how crazy ur quads r lookin right now  , gooo on u kno u wanna show those bad boys off one more time haha


lo, no chance right now.

i was bit on monday by something on the front of my right quad, i popped the spot and this week its been getting bigger.

popped it again and got a load of puss out of it, right quad is blurred like a mofo at the top part and red!

TCP, germolene and keeping it clean for now.

----------------------------

arms

db curls

30kg - 8 reps

30kg - 8 reps

30kg - 6 reps

ez curls

65kg - 8 reps

65kg - 8 reps

hammer curls

16kg - 10 reps

16kg - 10 reps

16kg - 10 reps

cable curls

15kg - 12 reps

15kg - 12 reps

tri-pushdowns

stack - 15 reps

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

OH Skulls

35kg - 15 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

rope pushdowns

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

usual cardio

very very happy with how i look today, my arms looked really lean and vascular especially the forearms. Midsection has come in as well...

hopefully see a loss on the scale tomorrow but not that fussed after seeing some good changes this week


----------



## XJPX

Glad to hear those changes are coming about mate, all about the mirror, dnt let scales bother u if they dnt swing the right way. If anythin they dnt drop but ur tighter u kno uv stayed full and protected muscle for the week  , look after those legs aswell, sudocreme is a gd one I find


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> How about one more sneaky set of pics befor the comp, url stil change sh1t loads in last 3 weeks, I jus wanna see how crazy ur quads r lookin right now  , gooo on u kno u wanna show those bad boys off one more time haha


i've relented....enjoy 

i had a bug bite on my right quad that went red raw after it was rubbing on my jeans for 2 days, it swelled up but now under control thankfully but covering it up to ensure nothing irritates it


----------



## OJay

Jeeeeeeeeez that sweep is crazy!


----------



## Steedee

Crazy wheels dude. Nice one!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

heavy squatting for high reps pays off come show time for sure


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol at the plaster! Quads are freaky but hams are a bit poo (in that pic at least) you got any side on shots?


----------



## Greyphantom

fvcking hell A... or should that be fvcking A hell... lol... those are some freaky wheels... Tom Platz springs to mind... get those bad boys out on stage and boom, what competition... those and your upper body width makes one hell of an X... bring it...


----------



## vlb

christ bulk those are crazy quads mate. whats the thinking behind lowering your weights? you seem to have taken a step back from lifting heavy on your chest and arms?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys

vlb, i had reduced the rest periods from 2-3 mins to 60 seconds, its more intense and the weights suffer but it really helped push the heart rate up for a short intense workout.

trying new things and its helped bring in the conditioning too.

going heavy is not wise IMO this close to a show circa 2 weeks 6 days


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ordered my trunks from showtime tan.... went for standard cut matt black for pre-judge and pro-cut royal blue for the evening show

tried my old trunks on and they dont fit lmao... now up from a medium to a large


----------



## LittleChris

How much did they cost you?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

For two pairs, £53 inc pnp


----------



## RACK

Where did you order them from mate? Just curious, mine luckily still fit but could do with a back up pair


----------



## Incredible Bulk

google showtime tan posing trunks and it will come up

john hodgson has raved about this site and i spoke to the woman this morning over the phone

seems an ok set up


----------



## RACK

Nice one


----------



## Incredible Bulk

changes for the week

5g of carbs taken out of my AM smoothie

150ml skimmed milk replaced with water for my smoothie and PM protein shake

cardio upped 5 mins a session

AM: 65mins

PWO: 25mins

PM: 25mins


----------



## defdaz

Incredible Bulk said:


> google showtime tan posing trunks and it will come up
> 
> john hodgson has raved about this site and i spoke to the woman this morning over the phone
> 
> seems an ok set up


He would do, she's his partner! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Looking fantastic Aaron! Nearly two hours a day cardio... reps!


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> ordered my trunks from showtime tan.... went for standard cut matt black for pre-judge and pro-cut royal blue for the evening show
> 
> tried my old trunks on and they dont fit lmao... now up from a medium to a large


hey so the pump works then


----------



## big_jim_87

Ib- isn't it a run through show?

I mean get out there with full line up and compulsory poses then top 3 do there routine and then pose down trophy and **** off?


----------



## DB

65 mins am cardio, damn what time are u getting up/start work?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> Ib- isn't it a run through show?
> 
> I mean get out there with full line up and compulsory poses then top 3 do there routine and then pose down trophy and **** off?


no mate, pre-judge and evening show 



DB said:


> 65 mins am cardio, damn what time are u getting up/start work?


i wake up at 05:30 to get everything packed in the car and to the gym for 6am, work for 7:30-8am

-----------------

chest

incline smith press

120kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

100kg - 10 reps

machine press

stack - 10 reps

stack - 8 reps

100kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

db flys

18kg - 10 reps

18kg - 8 reps

18kg - 8 reps

cable flys

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

60mins AM cardio

25mins PWO cardio

25mins PM cardio.

this morning's cardio kicked my ass...feel so drained this morning. Ho hum, only two more days of work and its easter weekend


----------



## RACK

only 2 hours a day..... lucky fecka haha

Long weekend to rest up mate, strength looks stable too


----------



## demey

Keep it going mate, great looking physique.


----------



## vlb

mate i gotta admire your dedication, up at half 5 to go do cardio. You mentioned that you have smothies in the morning and afternoon but i didnt see those on the diet sheet you posted earlier in the thread? are you still following the meal plan James gave you or have you changed it up abit?


----------



## demey

vlb said:


> mate i gotta admire your dedication, up at half 5 to go do cardio. You mentioned that you have smothies in the morning and afternoon but i didnt see those on the diet sheet you posted earlier in the thread? are you still following the meal plan James gave you or have you changed it up abit?


Totally agree mate, Great effort and inspiration tbh


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys 

you gotta do what you gotta do!

vlb, the smoothies are in there but i only listed the ingredients.

cup of strawberries

linseeds

40g whey isolate

20g oats

whizz it all in a blender and voila!

i prefer to grind the linseeds before adding the rest so i dont end up pooping a snickers bar


----------



## vlb

lol


----------



## big_jim_87

**** it was a long old day when I did my comp and it was a run through.... **** knows what it I'll find a full day like and if I ever make the Brits how the **** will I do 2days! That must be tough as ****!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its a long old day if its a twp part show, even more so for the brits!!!

trying to hold condition and try and bring it tighter for the sunday (if you get past saturdays cut)

back

chins x 3

bent rows x 3

low pulley rows x 2

close grip pulldowns x 3

shrugs x 3

back is tightening riiiiight up which is great, i have an xmas tree on the lower back now which is cool. Need to lose a good 4-5lbs off the lower back still to really make it come out more IMO.

Mid week weigh in, 96.5kg, down 2.2lbs already on last week.

usual cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i had a pretty big blister from mondays cardio, yesterday my foot felt awful and could only limp on it, today it swelled up at work. I went to the in-house docs at work and they said i needed medical attention as my foot was infected.

one trip to the walk in NHS station later...yup, on anti biotics! it had started to 'track' up my foot to my ankle.

they told me it would die down in 24-48 hours.

I will walk gingerly but its no biggy... just an infected blister.

not to be deterred, i went to the gym after and did a quick shoulder workout and did my cardio on the bike.

after two anti b's my foot doesnt feel so bad already, did my normal cardio on the bike for the evening but will see what its like tomorrow morning.

ho hum, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sh1t happens mate its how you deal with it what counts and you have a good on you. Keep at it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

foot improved today, still swollen but able to do morning cardio ok on the cross trainer.


----------



## RACK

Glad to hear it's gone down quick mate


----------



## defdaz

Infected blisters, now that's hardcore! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

2 weeks 3 days out


----------



## Guest

Great pictures mate keep it up fearsome definition in that picture great advert for us newbies


----------



## RACK

You legs remind me of this










Holding some insane size on them mate!! How's the foot today?


----------



## OJay

That definition and mass combination is crazy I predict you will do damage no doubt!


----------



## Rotsocks

Nice update pic's.

Thought at first somebody had put some old one's of Tom Platz up


----------



## defdaz

Hehe.

Not Platz, Francois! Very similar quads... shamone!


----------



## XJPX

Damn legs are lookin fkin awesome


----------



## big_jim_87

thats one thing that went tits up for me in a big way! trying to fast my way down to sub 80k and my legs just vanished!

quads are very impressive but we have seen them plenty now lets see you willy!....... i meant guns! guns! is what we call for! show us!

or your willy what ever is most vascular when pumped?


----------



## OJay

Have you got a plan yet for the final week mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, standing relaxed or most veinage pose jim? 

Cheers guys! no upper body shots, you'll have to wait for show pics lol.

final week is to be confirmed by james, when i know you'll know ojay 

weekly weigh in, 96.0kg = 1.5kg dropped = 3.3lbs

woke up at 4am starvin marvin, now looking at the clock @ 6:40am and the gym isnt open till 8am and i have an hours cardio so breakfast isnt until 9am at least....

sod...that

i'm doing my cardio on the stationary bike at home, i cant wait 2 hours 20mins for food!!!!


----------



## XJPX

Hahahahahah iv dun tht mate n not waited for gym to open and I bet tht isn't the last time tht will happen over the next week, I found myself waking up so fkin hungry befor the brits tht I jus had to do cardio then cos going bk to sleep with hunger pains sucks ass so much


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lmao, so fcking true


----------



## DB

Looking awesome mate.. Weight at 96, does this mean you'll be making the U90's? 2 weeks to drop 6kg and some water etc?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

could make it mate, you never know!!!


----------



## Steedee

Top Notch IB. Top Notch brother....


----------



## transformer23

Looking great IB, looking great.


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I try not to read your logs IB because it just makes me feel bad. You make everyone else look so fat and out of shape.

BUT

I ventured in and took a one eye look at them quads. Looking wicked. Have a goodd show mate.

JP


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!!

i weighed 205lbs last time on stage but needed another good 2 weeks more dieting, this show i will be leaner and probably stepping on stage around the same weight.

feeling drained, tired and legs of granite lol.... not many cardio sessions left before i can chill the fck out.

ahh yes, former fatty me 

Inside me is a fat person dying to re-emerge with the old nike advert tune ringing in my ears "BELLIES GONNA GET YA"

ensures cardio is always in my offseason plan lol


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> Inside me is a fat person dying to re-emerge with the old nike advert tune ringing in my ears "BELLIES GONNA GET YA"
> 
> ensures cardio is always in my offseason plan lol


We really have got to be related in some way hahaha


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

65%


----------



## Greyphantom

lmao... now all I can picture is you being chased by a huge bellie...


----------



## Steedee

Funny that.

I have massive potential to be one fatttttttt mofo lol.

Probably the only thing in my life that I have it in too.

Looking forward to show time buddy.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, get this...fitness first rule!!!

they have ditched all the old machines and installed plate loaders! The shoulder press and chest press now have the bars for 20kg plates to be added!

all new benches and other equipment!

suffice to say, my offseason will be spent in there, its a bodybuilders wet dream lol.

---------------------------

really hanging out of my **** now, i'm so tired and constantly hungry lol. Cardio is not a nice time as i have to drag myself through it, along with workouts but not long to go.

My face is sinking in on the cheeks too.


----------



## RACK

Last stretch now mate. Face sinking in is always a good sign. If ya need anything just drop me a line.


----------



## Britbb

Legs are looking great! When you are dried out on stage and all the striations are visible they will look immense! Haha if you make the under 90's then they will need a miracle to help them


----------



## Suprakill4

Wish my fitness first done that! Its been bought out by 'Energie' now and sucks, everything is broke all the time and some fcukwit probably chavs, keep stealing the clips for cables, morons.

Anyway, keep going mate, going to be a tough guy to beat that for sure and really hoping you hit the under 90's


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers kieran!

Just had my next 4 day plan from James and spoke to him over the phone.

Friday - Same as normal but adding in salt with every meal (ready for sodium manipulation).

Sat - No training, no cardio. I asked James to switch the morning smoothie for whole food as my head gets messed with drinking food like a old man when dieting lol. I need proper food to digest and chew. So scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast!

Get 20g more rice in one of my meals too which is good.

Sun - Coffee is removed

Cardio as normal

8litres of water + salt with meals

Mon - Same as Sunday

Looking forward to saturday!!! dreading sun-mon lol.

But a means to an end....


----------



## Steedee

Just out of curiousity IB, why no coffee??


----------



## J55TTC

Steedee said:


> Just out of curiousity IB, why no coffee??


I think it's because it removes water from the body and this is done right at the end.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## DB

8 litres a week out? jesus! Thats the worst bit for me upping the water, I find so hard to drink that much


----------



## big_jim_87

I used 8lt about this far out too made up for the lack of food! Good luck getting some kip in mate as I was up about 6plus times a night for a wee!

Night before show I was up all night had no kip at all as every little dribble of **** felt like a full bladder..... I'd have just ****ed the bed if I wasn't worried about my tan! Lol


----------



## LittleChris

How was the weekly weigh in IB?


----------



## Steedee

You still with us IB???


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Riiiight, thursday = carbs day!!!!!

Just had some carbs so i have energy!!

I have kept quiet over the last few days as i have been pulling myself through the last bits of cardio and depletion which isnt fun.

Here's a run down of the last few days:

Sun - Mon - Tues:

Still on low carbs with 3x a day cardio

Workouts were very light weight but for loads of reps to get rid of all the glycogen out of the muscles, its so tempting to train heavier but you havent got the energy even if you wanted lol.

Salt was added to every meal and sauces were allowed which was a taste sensation, the kicker was that conditioning went out of the window.

Smoothed right over and lost cuts/vascularity, its to be expected with all the salt but it does make you panic when you see your hard work vanish...but its all part of the plan.

Water was 9 litres sun-tues

Wednesday:

Oatcakes and peanut butter went out of the diet, something that royally sucked as i love them both as they were like a treat to eat, same with the yoghurt that went.

No salt, no sauces, water @ 10 litres a day of the lowest sodium content, evian fits the bill @ 6mg per litre.

Last workout was arms and last gym session, phew!!!

All the water is hard to drink as you have to force yourself to guzzle it as you'll never get through it all with sips.

Thursday: CARBS DAY!

Last morning cardio done, my feet rejoice and so will my quads which are dead to the world.

I enjoyed 75g oats with raisins, OMG...it was so good to eat i nearly licked the bowl. Had a shake of 50g protein powder and 70g carb powder after my morning cardio too, never had a shake with actual thickness to it, very nice!

Eating every 2.5 hours with either rice or sweet potato in there with good quantity.

Conditioning is improving as the salt over load is lost but will be gauging how the carbs effect me today.

I now have the task of getting rid of all the body hair prior to tanning on saturday, it will allow me to exfoliate and ensure no spots/ingrown hairs emerge.

Will be burning my posing music to a CD and down right relaxing for the rest of the day!

Home straight now!!!


----------



## DB

What are you weighing dude? See you at weigh in on sunday! I can't carb up as too close to the limit! grrr

10litres.. bet you're enjoying that lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no idea mate, discarded the scales now, what i'll be i will be!!

see you sunday buddy!!

10litres is not too bad, but without NAS squash its horrid lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OK, saturday.....

The day of spitting feathers

Last night vascularity was at an all time high and conditioning tightening up as the day went on.

Water is cut again in quantity but will be manageable, do what ya gotta do.

Gym bag is packed full of backstage stuff

Towel

Posing music

pump up equipment

change of clothes

flip flops

haribo

dark choc

brandy

its ****ing it down here in portsmouth after heavy thunder storms last night so tanning up and keeping dry for the big day tomorrow will be a challenge for a lot of people outside the guildhall.

Imagine a hundred girly screams from bodybuilders saying "i'm melting meeeeeeeeelting!!"

Tanning up using Showtime tanning services so spray tan all the way, will be good to see how it turns out as i have never used this service.

Nerves have kicked in but hell, i have so many great people from here at the venue and family/friends in the crowd so will be a good day.

I'll be bringing my camera so i will have someone take stage pics, prob be up late sunday night or early monday morning.


----------



## darksider

all the best m8 this is when it all counts so make the most of it and enjoy.


----------



## Britbb

Good luck aron mate. I dont know if i can make it (fuking annoyed) because once again ive been let down by friends who said they were going but are not anymore.

Go smash it bud


----------



## Irish Beast

Best of luck with it. Hope the hard work pays off.


----------



## demey

Good luck fella


----------



## hilly

all the best


----------



## Rotsocks

Thanks for sharing the final week preperations with us.

All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## OJay

Good luck tomorrow it's been a great journey you've taken us all on in this journal enjoyable read


----------



## MRENIGMA

!!1st place!!Well done on winning your Class, just got back from portsmouth, you looked full, cut, and well balanced, and your calves were ridiculous!


----------



## big silver back

Great meeting you yesterday mate, your genuinly a nice guy. You looked amazing up there, a big well done... roll on the british!!!!


----------



## DB

Good win in a tough class!

Well done mate, great improvements up there for sure, your sides shots dominated it for u, serratus and obliques were perfect.

Massive shame about the fcuk up with the tan in prejudging I was worried you were gonna get nailed by the judges for that!

Congrats


----------



## PHMG

DB said:


> Good win in a tough class!
> 
> Well done mate, great improvements up there for sure, your sides shots dominated it for u, serratus and obliques were perfect.
> 
> Massive shame about the fcuk up with the tan in prejudging I was worried you were gonna get nailed by the judges for that!
> 
> Congrats


What was wrong with his tan DB. I couldnt see anything wrong.


----------



## Big Kris

Nice work coming first mate!!

I havent comented on your thread but have been following it since you started, welldone at getting to the condition you did


----------



## hsmann87

very well done mate. excellent


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers everyone!!

BSB, great to meet you back stage mate. Pardon my dehydrated state and not knowing it was you mate, you remind me of branch warren with the hair cut and beard lol, you're also a frakkin tank!!!

DB, yes the tan was ****ing off me after 3 callouts in a row but got to give it to show time tan, lou/karen sorted me out backstage and even retouched the tan for the evening show. BIG thank you!

MRENIGMA, cheers buddy!!!

thanks big kris!!

full write up here, yes its a link to MT but its my home website lol.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Well-done-Aaron-Hallett-aka-incredible-bulk-m4433229-p3.aspx

pics to follow when i get some from people


----------



## mal

well done,congrat's.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pics taken by kate1976


----------



## defdaz

Well done IB! Looking f'ing good!! Looked like a great class too. Next stop, Brit Finals?


----------



## Galtonator

well done mate can't see the pic as i'm at work, will look alter


----------



## paddyrr3

Well done, makes all that hard work worth while!


----------



## Greyphantom

Agree with DB mate, awesome side shots, you could grate cheese on those things lol... I have some pics too and once sort them will post them if you like... well done big man...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

next stop british finals!!!!!!

u90kg class inters too....bust down harder, leaner, meaner and really do some damage hopefully.

greyphantom, cheers mate! if you could post pics that'd be great buddy

here's some more pics taken by Jordan Peters:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

here's some more pics taken by Jordan Peters:


----------



## Suprakill4

sh1t mate, look awesome. The obliques look amazing. You was the clear winner by far imo from the pics i have seen.


----------



## Greyphantom

my pics... hope they work out ok...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

gp you are a legend mate


----------



## LOCUST

Well done on the win mate. Looked great up there.


----------



## Greyphantom

NP big man... got some more which I should up load in a minute...


----------



## Greyphantom

pics from the final and posedown and trophy...


----------



## animal adam

F*ckin awesome mate. well done.


----------



## Milky

TOP MAN !!

Inspiration to all us messers mate.......

Respect.


----------



## Galtonator

look great mate, fantastic


----------



## Incredible Bulk

More pics but light hearted lol.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

WOW feel sorry for anyone standing next to you in that show! Also loving the pics of you outdoors! Are you pumped up in those or do you always walk around with serious vascular pump fck me lol looking great!!


----------



## Steedee

Superb IB!!!

You looked right on the money mate.

Very well done!!!


----------



## Paul1990

congratulations, followed this journal from start to finish mate and its been a pleasure to read, also followed you on muscletalk for years and the progress you've made is fantastic, i love that you have a completely flat midsection and your physique reminds me of that golden age in the eighties especially that front double bicep outside


----------



## Incredible Bulk

On The Rise said:


> WOW feel sorry for anyone standing next to you in that show! Also loving the pics of you outdoors! Are you pumped up in those or do you always walk around with serious vascular pump fck me lol looking great!!


cheers mate, honest to god non pumped... i am so sore today from posing on stage and multiple cramps that any exercise = a face of "what u talking bout willis". 

I'm a naturally vascular person and dont forget i had been nibbling on cookies prior so sugar = pumped and full!!

I was pushed hard in my class, James Hollingshead won the junior national title so was up against it straight away as he was number 51, i was number 52. I had 8 other guys in my class who all had crazy body parts be it back/chest/calves...

James and I have exchanged words of support and congratulations which is nice as he is a quality bodybuilder with so many years ahead of him too!



Steedee said:


> Superb IB!!!
> 
> You looked right on the money mate.
> 
> Very well done!!!


cheers bud!!!



Paul1990 said:


> congratulations, followed this journal from start to finish mate and its been a pleasure to read, also followed you on muscletalk for years and the progress you've made is fantastic, i love that you have a completely flat midsection and your physique reminds me of that golden age in the eighties especially that front double bicep outside


thanks paul!

glad it has been a good read mate, stay tuned as we have the final chapter to come....the british finals!

my midsection needs an overhaul as my 2x hernia operations prevented my abs being worked for over a year but i'm glad its still flat.

just need to etch out those abs!


----------



## yannyboy

Well done mate, looking awesome. Good luck for the Brits.


----------



## danny1871436114701

Well done mate some excellent pıcs there good luck wıth brıts and enjoy thıs wın


----------



## Kezz

Brilliant mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers everyone!!

just got some official pics from eric guy, these are pretty good!





































i love this one, reminds me of the Goonies.....HEYYYYYY YO GUUUUUYS!!!


----------



## Kezz

Great legs mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Side chest is a great pose for you IB. Could grate cheese on them obliques!


----------



## demey

Well done m8, great pics fella!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## hsmann87

legs are fking insane

i remember watching those 2 squat videos you posted up earlier in the journal...the one where your mate went flying and the filthy dropset one.....all paid off


----------



## smithy26

legs are awesome ......uve come such a long way in 2 years welldone


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!

1st workout done, a light one using high reps and very light weights.

Looked super crazy with this tan still on!!!

Full as a blimp and vascular with some cuts shining through turned a lot of heads at fitness first on a thursday night PMSL.

chest press machine

incline chest press machine

cable crossovers

db laterals

front raises

tri-pushdowns

ez curls

db oh skulls

db curls

25mins cross trainer @ 135BPM...


----------



## Big Dawg

Dude that blows my mind - super, super impressive! James is a tough competitor so to have nailed it enough to beat him is very impressive!

You looked sick man! It's only the back that's lagging now really (arms are huge, legs are ridiculous, chest is v thick) but I'm sure you're still doing everything you can to bring that up.

Awesome result there, you must be well happy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Blew my mind too!! Having James in front of me in the line up was never a good start!! Also a guy who beat me at the NABBA novice finals 2 years previous also a few places along! 

I'm still riding the crest of this wave, diet has been relaxed totally and enjoying the food.

I have been doing AM cardio (ypu, still getting up at 5:30am) and evening cardio to offset some of it.

Had a very very light workout last night to keep things moving.


----------



## Big Dawg

Very inspirational to say the least mate 

Best of luck with the next phase


----------



## bigacb

Mate your legs are a joke...they look huge! Congrats!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back

chins

bent rows

1arm dorian yates row (hammer strength)

shrugs

lat pulldowns

done

light and effective.

getting back into training next week with a bit more ooomph


----------



## roosterbooster

hello mate remember me ? last sun in winners showdown? how u doing


----------



## TheEnglishHulk

looking at the pictures on page one and then your profile picture, the change has been amazing..well done matey.

THUMBS UP!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

roosterbooster said:


> hello mate remember me ? last sun in winners showdown? how u doing


ha ha, of course mate!!!! great to see you on the forums!

I'm good thanks buddy, chilling and eating! Had a great BBQ yesterday.

How's you?



TheEnglishHulk said:


> looking at the pictures on page one and then your profile picture, the change has been amazing..well done matey.
> 
> THUMBS UP!


thank you Hulk! hopefully bring a better package to the brits


----------



## roosterbooster

all good mate put on loads weight tho lol did u join Fratton gym ? if so give craig my reguards


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Last night cooked all my meals for today.

Pretty much the diet James had me on prior to the show but with increased portion sizes.

breakfast: post cardio

BSD isolate protein shake (60g)

4 weetabix in skimmed milk with sweetner

AM snack:

chicken breast (~200-220g pre cooked weight)

salad + linseeds

apple

nuts

green tea

Lunch:

chicken breast (~200-220g pre cooked weight)

salad + linseeds

4 oatcakes/rice cakes with peanut butter

pro-biotic yoghurt

PM snack:

chicken breast (~200-220g pre cooked weight)

salad + linseeds

green tea

Pre-workout:

2 rice cakes/oatcakes with peanut butter

30g BSD isolate powder

Bodybuilding Warehouse's Excel BCAA powder

Bodybuilding Warehouse's Beta Alanine

WORKOUT

Post-workout:

Carb powder - 40g

BSD Isolate - 50g

Dinner (within 60 mins)

chicken breast/steak/lean mince/fish

50g rice

PM snack - 200g natural yoghurt + 30g BSD isolate powder

Pre-bed: 60g Nutrisport 90+ with 15ml walnut oil


----------



## SteamRod

Awsome mate.really well done you have really put the effort in and it shows.


----------



## Steedee

Easy IB. Hope everythings settled now mate.

Whats the plan for the Brits? I have seen the diet above is it gonna be like that up till prop time with cheat meals added in?

Keep up the good work matey, looking forward to seeing what you bring to the brits!

Ste


----------



## Incredible Bulk

SteamRod said:


> Awsome mate.really well done you have really put the effort in and it shows.


thanks mate!



roosterbooster said:


> all good mate put on loads weight tho lol did u join Fratton gym ? if so give craig my reguards


i will be joining soon, just waiting for some cash and i'll be there! will do bud, all the best and see you in 22 weeks!!!



Steedee said:


> Easy IB. Hope everythings settled now mate.
> 
> Whats the plan for the Brits? I have seen the diet above is it gonna be like that up till prop time with cheat meals added in?
> 
> Keep up the good work matey, looking forward to seeing what you bring to the brits!
> 
> Ste


hey ste, thanks for your support mate, much appreciated.

diet is to ease me back in to the swing of things, dont want to jump into a full on bulk diet and just add fat.

it also allows me a few naughty bits should they cross my path too closely lololol.

--------------------------

CHEST!!!

Hammer strength press

*multiple warm ups*

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

db inclines

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 7 reps

db flys

22kg - 10 reps

22kg - 8 reps

22kg - 8 reps

cable crossovers

15kg - 15 reps

17.5kg - 12 reps

17.5kg - 12 reps

pumped to high heaven, chest felt like two rocks afterwards!!

easing back into it but giving it some oooomph with the intensity.

shoulders still tender so no pushing it for low reps.

two isolation exercises due to the above, when the shoulders are better i'll will be dipping and doing some declines

Back workout tomorrow.

Back is tuesdays now due to looking after little 'un while the other half works = not much time in the gym on a monday. Tuesday's i have more time to devote to a good workout without clock watching....

this week:

mon - chest

tues - back thickness

wed - legs

thurs - shoulders / triceps

friday - lats / biceps

w/end off

thats right...delts are back and will be hit haaaaaaaard.

I miss training them and it will no doubt help my benching


----------



## paul81

i hate you more everytime i look at your avi :lol: :lol:

oh, and you looked okay in the show, well done


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha ha, why thank you 

I hope to look okay at the finals too


----------



## Incredible Bulk

wooooo harrrrrr

1st proper back workout nailed.

bent rows (on jones machine rack)






100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

low pulley rows

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

hammer strength row






50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

barbell shrugs front ---> barbell shrugs rear

60kg - 15 reps --> 60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps --> 60kg - 18 reps

60kg - 10 reps --> 60kg - 6 reps

hypers

5kg - 12 reps

7kg - 12 reps

7kg - 12 reps ...> BW - 8 reps

LOWER BACK PUMPED - faaaaaaaaack.....

Great workout, hypers are done on a proper hyper bench too. God i love the new fitness first set up!

deads will be brought back in soon, give my back a few weeks break from that onslaught.

had a 30 mins back massage today at work in our gym. one of the staff is a trained sports physio so had some kinks dug out

nice dinner tonight of enchiladas...yum


----------



## big_jim_87

ib did you do u90 or o90?


----------



## big_jim_87

also how tall are you? 5.9? if so there was 1 guy shorter then you? so all competators were 5.9-5.11? thats the tallest u90k class iv ever seen thats why i as if under or over plus the vid said o90k???


----------



## roosterbooster

sure will hopefully we can do the south proud. I may see you before as i may have few sessions at pompy myself. Train hard and just stay focused mate catch u later


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> ib did you do u90 or o90?





big_jim_87 said:


> also how tall are you? 5.9? if so there was 1 guy shorter then you? so all competators were 5.9-5.11? thats the tallest u90k class iv ever seen thats why i as if under or over plus the vid said o90k???


i won the over 90kg class mate, i'm 5ft 9. one or two guys were shorter than me, the rest were 5ft 10+



roosterbooster said:


> sure will hopefully we can do the south proud. I may see you before as i may have few sessions at pompy myself. Train hard and just stay focused mate catch u later


we will do the south proud hopefully!

excellent, let me know when your down and i'll try and make it over to the gym your at


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

squats

140kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

plenty more in the tank but playing it safe.

leg extensions

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

glute ham raises

8 reps

8 reps

6 reps

sitting ham curls

50kg - 15 reps

50kg - 15 reps

50kg - 15 reps

standing calve raises (smith)

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

these hurt the traps... need more chub lol

leg press calve raises

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 10 reps

drained, tired and knackered!!! good to be back lol


----------



## roosterbooster

yes i will do if you want have a session with you


----------



## Incredible Bulk

delts n tri's

hammer strength military press

bit of weight exploration....

100kg -

120kg -

130kg -

140kg -

150kg - 10 reps

160kg - 8 reps

160kg - 6 reps

160kg - bomb after 2 lol

oh its good to be back shoulder pressing again!!!!

upright rows - jones machine

10kg - 12 reps

15kg - 12 reps

17.5kg - 12 reps

17.5kg - 12 reps

db laterals

16kg - 12 reps

16kg - 10 reps

16kg - 8 reps

cable laterals

7.5kg - 12 reps

7.5kg - 10 reps

Rear DB Flys - Face Pulls (superset)

10kg - 25kg - 10 reps

10kg - 25kg - 10 reps

EZ Skulls

40kg - 12 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

tri-pushdowns

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

Outside single hand pushdowns

7.5kg - 12 reps

7.5kg - 12 reps

Great workout, shoulder pumped to high heaven.

Tonights dinner:

3x small sweet potatoes (300g)

lean meatballs

home made tomato sauce (no added sugars)


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> delts n tri's
> 
> hammer strength military press
> 
> bit of weight exploration....
> 
> 100kg -
> 
> 120kg -
> 
> 130kg -
> 
> 140kg -
> 
> 150kg - 10 reps
> 
> 160kg - 8 reps
> 
> 160kg - 6 reps
> 
> 160kg - bomb after 2 lol
> 
> oh its good to be back shoulder pressing again!!!!
> 
> upright rows - jones machine
> 
> 10kg - 12 reps
> 
> 15kg - 12 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 12 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 12 reps
> 
> db laterals
> 
> 16kg - 12 reps
> 
> 16kg - 10 reps
> 
> 16kg - 8 reps
> 
> cable laterals
> 
> 7.5kg - 12 reps
> 
> 7.5kg - 10 reps
> 
> Rear DB Flys - Face Pulls (superset)
> 
> 10kg - 25kg - 10 reps
> 
> 10kg - 25kg - 10 reps
> 
> EZ Skulls
> 
> 40kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 10 reps
> 
> 45kg - 10 reps
> 
> tri-pushdowns
> 
> 50kg - 12 reps
> 
> 50kg - 10 reps
> 
> 50kg - 10 reps
> 
> Outside single hand pushdowns
> 
> 7.5kg - 12 reps
> 
> 7.5kg - 12 reps
> 
> Great workout, shoulder pumped to high heaven.
> 
> Tonights dinner:
> 
> 3x small sweet potatoes (300g)
> 
> lean meatballs
> 
> home made tomato sauce (no added sugars)


Excellent workout mate!!!

Recipe for the tomato sauce please mate,


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers bud...

ok...

red pepper

tin of chopped toms

tom puree

oregano

basil

herbs de provence

bit of salt

onions

heat a large sauce pan, saute the onions in olive oil

add the red pepper (chopped)

add tinned chopped toms

add herbs and pinch of salt

add puree to thicken up a bit

on a low heat reduce down to right consistency.

job done...

-------------------------------

lats n biceps

running late as garage finished my car at 5pm, didnt get to the gym till 6pm which is 2 hours later than usual. Fitness first was crammed...

chins

12

8

8

medium grip pulldowns

50kg - 8 reps

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

ez curls

40kg - 12 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 8 reps

seated db curls

20kg - 6 reps

16kg - 10 reps

16kg - 10 reps

db hammer curls

16kg - 10 reps

16kg - 10 reps

16kg - 10 reps

Ok thats the end of week 1....

I'm bringing the log book back on Monday and looking to beat the numbers every week again. Joints feel fine, tendons are not giving me jib...

DOMS every where right now so a nice weekend off will do me good.


----------



## Suprakill4

Thanks alot for that mate I will have that tomorrow.


----------



## big_jim_87

ahh that makes more sense!

i know its prob been stated in here some were but what did you weigh in at on the a.m weigh in?

u100k class is a big class i thought you were doing the same class as Chris?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Hey IB, great legs! Talk about the resurrection of Tom Platz.

Gonna be paying more attention in here, I enjoy it in here.

Keep smashing away.

P.S I hated you a little bit more everytime I see your avi aswell.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

kieren1234 said:


> Thanks alot for that mate I will have that tomorrow.


no worries mate!



big_jim_87 said:


> ahh that makes more sense!
> 
> i know its prob been stated in here some were but what did you weigh in at on the a.m weigh in?
> 
> u100k class is a big class i thought you were doing the same class as Chris?


weighed in at 92.5kg on the morning, weighed in at 94.5kg at the venue for check in.

o90kg inters is an open class so in with the big boys but as the day proved, weight means little 

I could of beasted down to the U90kg inters but i think i would of made less impact to be honest... i have a large frame and i need as much size as i can get to not look so blocky and disproportionate.



JPaycheck said:


> Hey IB, great legs! Talk about the resurrection of Tom Platz.
> 
> Gonna be paying more attention in here, I enjoy it in here.
> 
> Keep smashing away.
> 
> P.S I hated you a little bit more everytime I see your avi aswell.


Hey JP!!!

LMAO, thank you, Platz is a big source of inspiration for me, not just as a bodybuilder but if you have read his training philosophy, it will change how you train.

Take a seat and grab some pop corn bud, road to the brits starts soon and its gonna be a hell'ov'a ride thats for sure!!

PS.... I love your cheat day thread 

Good lad, food is to be enjoyed!! viva la cheat day!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest/abs

hammer strength chest press

150kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps wut waaaaat!

160kg - 10 reps

150kg . 10 reps

db inclines

44kg - 12 reps

44kg - 8 reps

44kg - 6 reps

db flys

26kg - 8 reps

26kg - 8 reps

26kg - 8 reps

cable crossovers

22.5kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

hanging leg raises

swiss ball crunches

cable crunches


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice workout, what rep ranges on abs? I MUST start training abs, just after other training im always too gubbed to do them!


----------



## Steedee

Trainings looking good IB 

I too am eagerly gonna follow this journal to see what changes you can make in the run up to the british. I will also be going this year regardless so be nice to see ya on stage

after reading all about your prep.

keep up the hardwork matey.

Ste


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers steedee!

exciting times mate, will hopefully bring a bigger and tighter physique to the brits.

if you see me mate, make yourself known!!

OK... update time.

I was approached at the BodyPower expo by the Fratton gym owner, he saw me at the Portsmouth show and seen me online through the journal here.

He asked me to come round to the gym today and we had a good 2 hour chat, he knew i was looking for somewhere to train and he has built up a great hardcore gym for bodybuilders.

He is allowing me to train there for free and that in itself is a massive financial boost for me, all the costs of competing add up and every little helps.

More to the story but in time when the time is right i will say more but right now i'm on cloud 9.

Having people who are supportive in your training and as i see it, as a possible future career is priceless.

I trained there tonight for my first official session as a Fratton Gym member and had a bloody good session!!!

Back thickness:

Bent rows

150kg - 8 reps

160kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

150kg - 8 reps

Hammer Strength single arm row

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

Low Pulley row

56kg - 12 reps

61kg - 12 reps

61kg - 12 reps

Barbell shrugs

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

Bit abbreviated but after our chat time was getting on and my stomach was rumbling.

There is more hammer strength plate loaders for back exercises to use but will use next week.

Until then....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers josh!

Delts/triceps

Hammer strength OH Press

160kg - 8 reps

170kg - 2 reps BOMB

150kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

smith upright rows

30kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

db laterals

20kg - 8 reps

20kg - 8 reps

16kg - 10 reps

cable laterals

7.5kg - 10 reps

7.5kg - 10 reps

Rear flys/facepulls

16kg/45kg - 10 reps

16kg/45kg - 10 reps

16kg/45kg - 10 reps

ez skulls

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 8 reps (close grip drop set)

50kg - 6 reps

tri-pushdowns

50kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

rope pushdowns

20kg - 12 reps

20kg -12 reps


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good session mate! Congrats on the new deal with the gym, its great when people recognise your hard work and want to help you out!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you merat!!! exactly, i am over the moon mate.

legs....

squats

170kg - 8 reps

170kg - 8 reps

170kg - 6 reps

loving it loving it... will stick with this for a 10 repper next week.

leg extensions

#15 - 12 reps

#15 - 12 reps

#14 - 12 reps

glute ham raises

12

9

lying leg curls

#6 - 12 reps

#7 - 12 reps

#7 - 12 reps

m/c calve raises

180kg

180kg

180kg

sitting calve raises

20kg

15kg

15kg

legs shot to bits

spent a good 30mins chatting to gym owner afterwards, when i was able to stand i drove home lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lats/biceps

chins

12

9

6

reverse lat pulldowns on hammer strength

(getting used to these)

50kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

66kg - 10 reps

66kg - 10 reps

61kg - 10 reps

ez curls

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 10 reps

db curls

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

hammer curls

17.5kg - 10 reps

17.5kg - 10 reps

15kg - 10 reps

cable curls

*forgot weights*

12 reps

drop set

10 reps

drop set

8 reps

done!!

Great workout, lats and biceps nuked...

Sat and chatted with Craig (fratton gym owner) for a while after, i was kindly given a fratton gym hoodie (XXL to grow a little in to), also gave me a tub of isolate + smart shaker....this kind of support is unbelievable and taken me back somewhat.

Feel at home and welcomed at my new gym.... great week!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bank holiday spent cat napping on the couch and watching discovery channel. Missus is working back to back shifts for our holiday after the British so nowt much else to do but eat and sleep.

Took some super-pump max before hand from a sample i received at the body-power expo.

Felt like i was coming up on something, sweet baby jesus....

chest n abs

hammer strength chest press

150kg - 3 reps...meh

160kg - 3 reps...meh

180kg - 10 reps...interesting

190kg - 8 reps...cooking with gas now baby

180kg - 8 reps

170kg - 6 reps

oooooh yeah, 200kg next week....it will be done!

db incline press

48kg - 10 reps

48kg - 7 reps

44kg - 8 reps

dips

BW - 15 reps

BW - 15 reps

miss my chains from city gym but will buy a dip chain belt.

cable crossovers

22.5kg - 10 reps

22.5kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

--->17.5kg - drop set

Crunches x 3

Cable crunches x 3


----------



## unibodybuilder

Nice man i love superpump max I'm going to buy a new container tomorrow!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

riiiight back n biceps.

"but you trained that friday" i hear....

Yup, and looking at switching things up, two of my biggest weak areas and the back came up well with 2x a week so biceps are getting the TLC treatment too...

bent rows

150kg - 8 reps

150kg - 8 reps

140kg - 8 reps

140kg - 8 reps

1 arm hammer strength rows

60kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

deadlifts

140kg - 3 reps

180kg - 3 reps

200kg - 6 reps

180kg - 8 reps

will go to 220kg next week.

low pulley wide rows

65kg - 15 reps

65kg - 15 reps

all about the contraction not about the weight.

ez curls

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

db curls

22.5kg - 6 reps

22.5kg - 6 reps

20kg - 7 reps

db preachers

15kg - 8 reps

12.5kg - 8 reps


----------



## alan87

since when has there been a fratton gym aaron? and where abouts in fratton is it? i may need to check this out!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its a new gym mate, rodney road opposite the big yellow storage warehouse.

if you know where mac donalds is etc, keep going on past it (driving to the eastern road) and you'll see a sign on the right hand side before the traffic lights


----------



## alan87

o yeah i know, is good timing actually as my contract is nearly up on the gym im at so will defo see if its worth me travelling from cosham to train there


----------



## Growing Lad

my bro lives in portsmouth, for various reasons i mite be staying with him for 6months soon, hes a teacher at portsmouth city of boys, anywhere near your new gym?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

city boys is about 10 minutes away from the gym by car. 

pretty much take London Road all the way down to fratton roundabout, hang a left (1st exit), go to the next roundabout and take 1st exit (the roundabout is next to a petrol station on the right), go past KFC, macdonalds etc and follow the road round.

You'll see 'big yellow storage' on the left, fratton gym is on the right


----------



## Growing Lad

cheers aaron, ill be sure to have a look. great progress over the last couple years by the way, iv been lurking but not posting!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Physed to hear about your dealings with new gym and so on. Your lifts are crazy! Makes me feel worthless. I was checking out Platz' website and his 2008 dvd thing he did. He still actually looks very good. I was expecting him to have crashed and burned, so very pleased about that. He is completly into his philosophy and that and your right, it is very interesting.


----------



## Steedee

Looking good big fella!

The weights are going up consistantly.

Keep up the hardwork pal.

Ste


----------



## Incredible Bulk

JPaycheck said:


> Physed to hear about your dealings with new gym and so on. Your lifts are crazy! Makes me feel worthless. I was checking out Platz' website and his 2008 dvd thing he did. He still actually looks very good. I was expecting him to have crashed and burned, so very pleased about that. He is completly into his philosophy and that and your right, it is very interesting.


cheers JP!

Platz is looking very well for his age, have you checked out dave draper? even crazier!



Steedee said:


> Looking good big fella!
> 
> The weights are going up consistantly.
> 
> Keep up the hardwork pal.
> 
> Ste


thanks steeeeedeeee

all going onwards and upwards!



Growing Lad said:


> cheers aaron, ill be sure to have a look. great progress over the last couple years by the way, iv been lurking but not posting!


no worries, its a great gym and worth checking out.

thanks for the feedback, always good to read that this journal has been of use to people


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers JP!
> 
> Platz is looking very well for his age, have you checked out dave draper? even crazier!


I have actuallly, He is in great shape! I am really surprised at people like Platz and Draper, being in such good shape still, I always expect people to crash and burn out.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

if you have moderation in what you do and use in life, there is no limit.

ed corney, serge nubret (rip), dave draper, tom platz, arnold, lou ferrigno...all look good


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Shoulders/traps/triceps

hammer strength press

This set up in fratton gym has the handles a bit cack handed, not natural position for me with thumbs raised higher than the pinky rather than parallel.

120kg - 6 reps

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 5 reps

front raises (smith)

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

db laterals

22.5kg - 6 reps

20kg - 8 reps

20kg - 8 reps

cable laterals

17kg - 10 reps

17kg - 10 reps

17kg - 10 reps

reverse peck deck

6 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

love this love this!!!

BB shrugs

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 12 reps

Skulls

55kg - 12 reps

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

Pushdowns

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Rope pulldowns

20kg - 12 reps

20kg - 10 reps

---------------------

Bought myself a rice steamer, well its also a slow cooker too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/T...=1306583326&sr=1-7

its the mutts nuts, it has a delay setting so when i got in from the gym my rice was freshly cooked for tonight and tomorrows meals.

result


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Incredible Bulk said:


> Shoulders/traps/triceps
> 
> hammer strength press
> 
> This set up in fratton gym has the handles a bit cack handed, not natural position for me with thumbs raised higher than the pinky rather than parallel.
> 
> 120kg - 6 reps
> 
> 110kg - 8 reps
> 
> 110kg - 5 reps
> 
> front raises (smith)
> 
> 60kg - 12 reps
> 
> 60kg - 12 reps
> 
> 60kg - 12 reps
> 
> db laterals
> 
> 22.5kg - 6 reps
> 
> 20kg - 8 reps
> 
> 20kg - 8 reps
> 
> cable laterals
> 
> 17kg - 10 reps
> 
> 17kg - 10 reps
> 
> 17kg - 10 reps
> 
> reverse peck deck
> 
> 6 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 7 plates - 12 reps
> 
> 7 plates - 12 reps
> 
> love this love this!!!
> 
> BB shrugs
> 
> 140kg - 12 reps
> 
> 140kg - 12 reps
> 
> Skulls
> 
> 55kg - 12 reps
> 
> 55kg - 10 reps
> 
> 55kg - 10 reps
> 
> Pushdowns
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 10 reps
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps
> 
> Rope pulldowns
> 
> 20kg - 12 reps
> 
> 20kg - 10 reps
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Bought myself a rice steamer, well its also a slow cooker too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/T...=1306583326&sr=1-7
> 
> its the mutts nuts, it has a delay setting so when i got in from the gym my rice was freshly cooked for tonight and tomorrows meals.
> 
> result


The web addy for the rice steamer don't work. I'm very interested in this.

Also, are these all working sets?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tefal-RK701115-Steamer-Porridge-Brushed/dp/B000T76URQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306962030&sr=8-1

all are working sets mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Incredible Bulk said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tefal-RK701115-Steamer-Porridge-Brushed/dp/B000T76URQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306962030&sr=8-1
> 
> all are working sets mate


Sorry to keep spamming. Are there any warm ups not listed or anything? So do you lift to failure or positive failure or something?

Just wondering how you train really, cos it's difficult to tell from numbers.

Also, I'm gonna be annoying and ask what your eating, even though it's probably listed somewhere!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not spamming at all bud.

i dont list warm ups, warm ups are only done on the 1st exercise.

i lift to failure on on all sets, still to drop dead from the dreaded 'overtraining' like some would have you believe.

and you're right, my diet is listed else where but for you schnookems i'll list it again 

Wake up:

30g whey protein isolate in water

cardio 3x a week for 30 mins

Breakfast:

Smoothie: ½ tbsp ground linseeds + 40g whey protein isolate

cupful berries + 70g oats + 250ml skimmed milk + water to taste

9.30am:

200g turkey / chicken

Handful mixed nuts / seeds

Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds

Item fruit

Mug green tea

Lunch 12.00pm

200g turkey / chicken / salmon

Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds

70g (dry weight) brown basmati rice / wholewheat pasta

Low fat, low sugar probiotic yoghurt

2.00pm

200g turkey / chicken

Handful mixed nuts / seeds

Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds

Mug green tea

30mins Pre-workout -

1 oatcake + 30g whey

10mins pre-workout -

BCAA's + Beta Alanine

WORKOUT

PWO:

50g whey

50g carb powder

Beta Alanine

Dinner:

200g chicken/fish/lean red meat/leg of donkey

50g basmati rice/wholewheat pasta/med sweet pot

veg

Evening snack:

100g chicken breast

Bedtime:

30g protein powder + skimmed milk + 15ml walnut oil


----------



## Rekless

What is the reason for taking the Beta Alanine after workout?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Incredible Bulk said:


> not spamming at all bud.
> 
> i dont list warm ups, warm ups are only done on the 1st exercise.
> 
> i lift to failure on on all sets, still to drop dead from the dreaded 'overtraining' like some would have you believe.
> 
> and you're right, my diet is listed else where but for you schnookems i'll list it again
> 
> Wake up:
> 
> 30g whey protein isolate in water
> 
> cardio 3x a week for 30 mins
> 
> Breakfast:
> 
> Smoothie: ½ tbsp ground linseeds + 40g whey protein isolate
> 
> cupful berries + 70g oats + 250ml skimmed milk + water to taste
> 
> 9.30am:
> 
> 200g turkey / chicken
> 
> Handful mixed nuts / seeds
> 
> Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds
> 
> Item fruit
> 
> Mug green tea
> 
> Lunch 12.00pm
> 
> 200g turkey / chicken / salmon
> 
> Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds
> 
> 70g (dry weight) brown basmati rice / wholewheat pasta
> 
> Low fat, low sugar probiotic yoghurt
> 
> 2.00pm
> 
> 200g turkey / chicken
> 
> Handful mixed nuts / seeds
> 
> Mixed salad + ½ tbsp ground linseeds
> 
> Mug green tea
> 
> 30mins Pre-workout -
> 
> 1 oatcake + 30g whey
> 
> 10mins pre-workout -
> 
> BCAA's + Beta Alanine
> 
> WORKOUT
> 
> PWO:
> 
> 50g whey
> 
> 50g carb powder
> 
> Beta Alanine
> 
> Dinner:
> 
> 200g chicken/fish/lean red meat/leg of donkey
> 
> 50g basmati rice/wholewheat pasta/med sweet pot
> 
> veg
> 
> Evening snack:
> 
> 100g chicken breast
> 
> Bedtime:
> 
> 30g protein powder + skimmed milk + 15ml walnut oil


"Schnookems'" 

Awesome reply. I'm with you now. Thats hardcore.

How much are you resting because my strength just doesn't hold out when lifting to failure?

Are you serious about the leg of Donkey!?!? I was like WTF!

That must be some hell of a preparation to do all that food. I guess you make it up in batches or something?

I will stop questioning eventually but I may aswell rape your mind before your too big a celebrity to deal with us little people.

x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Rekless said:


> What is the reason for taking the Beta Alanine after workout?


like creatine, you take before and after a workout.



JPaycheck said:


> How much are you resting because my strength just doesn't hold out when lifting to failure?


2-3 minutes between sets, sometimes less. i start heavy and drop the weight as i tire out.



JPaycheck said:


> Are you serious about the leg of Donkey!?!? I was like WTF!
> 
> That must be some hell of a preparation to do all that food. I guess you make it up in batches or something?


You are the 1st person to pick up on that! I typed it as people request my diet yet dont read it i swear lol...

food prep takes feck all time... i come in from the gym and spend an hour cooking meals and i'm done.

hence buying rice cooker now, so much easier just dipping into the pot for more servings


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> like creatine, you take before and after a workout.
> 
> 2-3 minutes between sets, sometimes less. i start heavy and drop the weight as i tire out.
> 
> You are the 1st person to pick up on that! I typed it as people request my diet yet dont read it i swear lol...
> 
> food prep takes feck all time... i come in from the gym and spend an hour cooking meals and i'm done.
> 
> hence buying rice cooker now, so much easier just dipping into the pot for more servings


Must dig out my rice cooker when bulking again! Thanks for reminding me, it is ALOT more convenient, does yours keep it warm.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

YUP, keeps it nice and warm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Incredible Bulk said:


> 2-3 minutes between sets, sometimes less. i start heavy and drop the weight as i tire out.
> 
> You are the 1st person to pick up on that! I typed it as people request my diet yet dont read it i swear lol...
> 
> food prep takes feck all time... i come in from the gym and spend an hour cooking meals and i'm done.
> 
> hence buying rice cooker now, so much easier just dipping into the pot for more servings


hahaha thank god for that, I was thinking of them poor defencless donkeys. I know exactly what you mean, must take an age to type all that! Hmmm I need to start preparing food better I think, I am so getting one of them rice steamers/cookers aswell 

Cheers for answering all that IB, now i can take my back seat and watch your attack on 2011!


----------



## Big Kris

I seem to have my prep down to a tee now, have an order i do it all in and it takes me about 30 mins 

Saying that i dont eat as much as you IB


----------



## Incredible Bulk

No worries JP, any questions fire away  

LOL, i dont eat much at all kris, cant wait to have a proper offseason again so i can get some larger quantities of carbs down my neck


----------



## Big Kris

Much for a man of your size maybe but for little me at just over 14 stone its a little more than i have ha

Edit:- Actually i retract my last comment..

Just had another look at what you eat and i have around the same ha I really should read what you put on here instead of just looking at it :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

squats

170kg - 15 reps

170kg - 8 reps

170kg - 8 reps

leg extensions

16 plates - 10 reps

16 plates - 6 reps

15 plates - 10 reps

14 plates - 10 reps

glute ham curls

15 reps

12 reps

12 reps

ham curls

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

180kg ---> 135kg

multiple drop sets

sitting calve raises plate loaded

40kg - 12 reps

60kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

great workout, seriously tired now though.

just had a good hour's cat napping on the couch and an ice cream for a reward for the squatting efforts lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lats n biceps

chins

12 reps

8 reps

lat pulldowns

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

100kg - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

95kg - 8 reps

95kg - 10 reps

85kg - 10 reps

cable ez curls

20kg - 12 reps

22.5kg - 12 reps

22.5kg - 12 reps

ez preacher curls

30kg - 8 reps

20kg - 12 reps

20kg - 12 reps

reverse ez curls

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 12 reps


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Why only the lats IB? Are you trying to bring them up or something?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back workout is split into two parts.

all the heavy rowing/compound movements are on mon or tues when i'm fresh.

the lat exercises are the end of the week

so many areas of the back to work, so many exercises....i need to bring my back up so 2x a week splits are working well.

2009










2011










2009










2011


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Definatly a lot of thickness added between the two years there. How often do you train a week? Or do you do it per 10 days or just as you feel ready?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i train 5 days a week 

mon - chest/abs

tue - back/biceps

wed - delts/traps/triceps

thur - legs

fri - lats/biceps

w/ends off


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Heres another question for you, why don't you do the daily bodybuilding finds on here?

Its a good thread, you always manage to find good stuff, I don't ever bother looking up that stuff so getting it all in one thread is like reading a newspaper!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i work for MT and my loyalty lies there lol

If people wanna see my thread, they come to MT  not UKM


----------



## Big Kris

IB your back has com eon leaps and bounds in them 2 years! Nice work

Have yo got any tips for getting my back thicker, i really need to work on this personaly


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Big Kris said:


> IB your back has com eon leaps and bounds in them 2 years! Nice work
> 
> Have yo got any tips for getting my back thicker, i really need to work on this personaly


cheers kris!

my tips would be to look at splitting the back workouts up into two seperate ones.

it has allowed me to focus on heavy barbell movements like bent rows and deadlifts with more sets without comprimising on other exercises.

Only so much you can do before you run out of time in the gym and get tired.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok, chest n abs

chest press (hammer strength)

185kg - 10 reps

190kg - 7 reps

190kg - 5 reps

180kg - 6 reps

185 was 5kg up on last week, should of gone for 195kg... next week!

db inclines

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 7 reps

50kg - 7 reps

50kg - 6 reps

db's maxed out now at fitness first...time to jump under their smith for inclines.

db flys

26kg - 7 reps

26kg - 7 reps

26kg - 6 reps

going up next week

cable crossovers

25kg - 8 reps *bomb* crappy form

20kg - 10 reps

cable crunches

4 x failure (20 reps'ish) - 45kg


----------



## Big Kris

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers kris!
> 
> my tips would be to look at splitting the back workouts up into two seperate ones.
> 
> it has allowed me to focus on heavy barbell movements like bent rows and deadlifts with more sets without comprimising on other exercises.
> 
> Only so much you can do before you run out of time in the gym and get tired.


Think im going to give 2 back sessions a week a go and see how that works for me.

Im only just learning how to do dead lifts never been shown before until the other week


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Well done on all you've achieved IB.

What's your theory behind the number of sets and reps etc?


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing strength on chest mate!!! I have left a fitness first because of the equipment, some not going heavy enough, even for a little lad like me! Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!



s&ccoach said:


> Well done on all you've achieved IB.
> 
> What's your theory behind the number of sets and reps etc?


i wrote an article in the training section of MT's newsletter that explains it bud

http://newsletters.muscletalk.co.uk/1008.aspx


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> i wrote an article in the training section of MT's newsletter that explains it bud
> 
> http://newsletters.muscletalk.co.uk/1008.aspx


Cheers mate I'll take a read


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> i wrote an article in the training section of MT's newsletter that explains it bud
> 
> http://newsletters.muscletalk.co.uk/1008.aspx


Just read it, makes very good sense do you apply it to every exercise coz I see you vary reps according to exercise.

Seems to me you mainly use it on the first exercise of the session, then the following exercise has 8 or 10 reps.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I vary reps on different exercises as over the years i have learnt what rep ranges i work best at.

i use it on every exercise, not just the 1st.

dont forget if you have been following the last few weeks i have been easing back into heavy training after a show so not every set has been an all out attack


----------



## Incredible Bulk

A - Go up next week

B - Stick

C - Drop next week

back n bi's

bent rows

150kg - 8 reps ( B)

150kg - 7 reps ( B)

140Kkg - 9 reps (A)

1 Arm lever rows (plate loaded)

80kg - 8 reps (A)

80kg - 8 reps ( B)

70kg - 10 reps (A)

Low Pulley Rows

91kg - 10 reps (A)

96kg - 10 reps (A)

Deads

210kg - 6 reps (A)

200kg - 6 reps ( B)

EZ Curls

55kg - 6 reps (A)

55kg - 6 reps ( B)

50kg - 7 reps ( B)

DB Curls

25kg - 6 reps (A)

22.5kg - 6 reps ( B)

20kg - 6 reps ( B)


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Just got back from gym tried out your system went well, felt pumped at the end.

Weirdly I did back and bi's and did exactly the same exercises as you except half the weight lol.

Cheers for the pointers.

When's your next comp?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

glad it went well, now stick at it as you aim to beat the weights next week

next comp is the british finals in october


----------



## Incredible Bulk

glad it went well, now stick at it as you aim to beat the weights next week

next comp is the british finals in october


----------



## transformer23

You've come a long way IB. I remember when you first started the log last year and i was following else where. Keep it up man.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers transformer, its been a fun 36 months that's for sure!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Just read through that IB, It's basically what I do. Being that I warm up and then do one all out set to failure i.e Mentzer. Although being that I train in that manner, I find my cardiovascular and endurance are terrible, so I would struggle to train like that.

As I have put my back out, when I can train, I will ease back into it, and eventually try out your style of traning as going to failure injured me lol!

I'm just gonna bang you a PM as I'm sot sure of it's cool to ask here.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

naked pic request again? i told you....£100


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Incredible Bulk said:


> naked pic request again? i told you....£100


  I've just got the frame and can't wait to get it up in my bathroom!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

delts/triceps

Military Press - Plate loaded

180kg - 3 reps...hmmmm

190kg - 3 reps....mmmmm

200kg - 5 reps BINGO ( B)

190kg - 6 reps ( B)

180kg - 7 reps [A]

The plate pins were fully loaded, will need to use 25kg plates now me thinks!

Upright rows

60kg - bomb....journal mis-read

40kg - 12 reps [A]

40kg - 12 reps [A]

40kg - 10 reps ( B)

Didnt know if i should go up to 45kg and bomb or have a good set... at least i know for next week, 45kg-45kg-40kg

DB Laterals

22kg - 7 reps ( B)

20kg - 10 reps ( B)

20kg - 10 reps ( B)

Rock and a hard place, 22kg is very heavy for the side delts and couldnt do a 2nd set with it, but 20kg was a bit light. 21kg db needed lol.

Cable Laterals

20kg - 8 reps ( B)

17.5kg ( B)

Bent DB flys/Facepulls

16kg/4 plates - failure

16kg/4 plates - failure

12kg/4 plates - failure

Skulls

60kg - 5 reps ( B)

55kg - 8 reps ( B)

55kg - 6 reps ( B)

Nearly chewed on the EZ bar as i hit the 5th rep on the first set, tough set but progress from last week.

Pushdowns

60kg - bomb ©

55kg - 12 reps ( B)

55kg - 8 reps ( B)

50kg - 12 reps ( B)

missed the 1st set.... forgot to put the pin into 50kg for the 2nd set but it didnt feel too bad, just have to stick with it and grind it out.

Rope OH Extensions

20kg - 12 reps [A]

5kg - 12 reps ( B)

Done.... back roller and bio-mec exercises done.

V.happy with the 200kg on the OH press, delts are coming back baby muahahahhahahaha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Incredible Bulk said:


> Nearly chewed on the EZ bar as i hit the 5th rep on the first set, tough set but progress from last week.


rofl!

Sorry that just stood out.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs

180kg - 10 reps ( B)

180kg - 8 reps [ B)

180kg - 8 reps ( B)

Leg extensions

16 plates - 12 reps ( B)

16 plates - 9 reps ( B)

15 plates - 12 reps ( B)

ham curls

10 plates - 10 reps (a)

11 plates - 10 reps (a)

12 plates - 10 reps ( B)

12 plates - 10 reps ( B)

machine calve raises

180kg - failure

180kg- failure

180kg - failure

sitting calve raises

50kg - 15 reps (a)

50kg - 10 reps ( B)

50kg - 8 reps ©

40kg - 10 reps ( B)

Great session, not taking things too nutty with the squats as i'm still only 4 weeks out from my show but happy with 180kg again.

Craig (gym owner), as ever, a diamond.... gave me some glutamine and ZMA supps to help with recovery.

Speaking to a guy who's doing the solent city show in the o50's cat, the show i won 2 years ago.... looking diced already, so much respect for a guy who at 57 can get in such shape!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest

hammer strength seated press

200kg - 8 reps (A)

210kg - 8 reps (A)

220kg - 6 reps ( B)

220kg - 5 reps ( B)

Last week i was looking at putting 195kg this week lol.

incline smith press

110kg- 10 reps (A)

110kg - 10 reps ( B)

110kg - 8 reps ( B)

100kg - 10 reps ( B)

DB Flys

27.5kg - 8 reps (A)

27.5kg - 8 reps ( B)

Cable crossovers

30kg - 10 reps (A)

30kg - 10 reps ( B)

Smashin workout


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back n biceps

bent rows

155kg - 8 reps ( B)

155kg - 8 reps ( B)

150kg - 8 reps ( B)

145kg - 8 reps ( B)

1 Arm Hammer strength row

90kg - 8 reps ( B) PB

90kg - 8 reps ( B)

85kg - 8 reps ( B)

80kg - 8 reps ( B)

All up on last week

Low pulley rows

100kg - 8 reps ( B)

95kg - 8 reps ( B)

Up again on last week

Deadlifts

220kg - 6 reps (A) PB

200kg - 6 reps ( B)

180kg - 6 reps ( B)

Yeah baby....

EZ curls

60kg - 6 reps (A)

60kg - 6 reps ( B)

50kg - 7 reps ( B)

DB Curls

27.5kg - 7 reps (A)

27.5kg - 7 reps (A)

Great session!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

delts n triceps

hammer strength military press

130kg - 6 reps A

120kg - 6 reps A

120kg - 6 reps B

using the plater loader in fratton gym instead of fitness first, the leverage is much less so less weight required.

upright rows (smith)

60kg - 8 reps A

60kg - 8 reps B

60kg - 7 reps B

DB Laterals

22.5kg - 8 reps A

22.5kg - 8 reps B

20kg - reps B

Cable Laterals

23kg - 8 reps B

23kg - 6 reps B

17kg - 8 reps B

Rear pec deck

8 plates - 12 reps A

8 plates - 12 reps A

8 plates - 12 reps B

Skulls

60kg - 6 reps A

60kg - 6 reps A

60kg - 6 reps B

Baseball cap got in the way on the first set so faffed about and made the set harder... doh.

TRI-Pushdowns

45kg - 10 reps A

50kg - 10 reps B

45kg - 10 reps B

40kg - 10 reps B

Good workout, weights all up again.... outgrown a vest i bought not more than 2 weeks ago....faaarrrrrrrk

30mins AM cardio


----------



## Suprakill4

All looking very promising for a productive year so far!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

My cap always get in the way too!!!

I always wear a backwards one but still always in the way.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs

squats

190kg - 10 reps A

180kg - 8 reps B

180kg - 6 reps C

leg extensions

18 plates - 10 reps A

18 plates - 8 reps B

17 plates - 10 reps B

Ham curls

11 plates - 12 reps A

12 plates - 10 reps B

12 plates - 9 plates B

11 plates - 10 reps B

Sitting calve raises - donkey raises

stack - failure

stack - failure

stack - failure

stack - failure


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

So is your Leg Extension plate loaded?

I have never found one plate loaded and its really hindering me because I have been doing the full stack for a long time now. I have moved to single leg but don't like it because my right leg is stronger by a few reps.

Would you say I would benefit from trying to even them out this way?

Hope you don't mind me spamming in!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Not spamming at all mate

Leg extension isnt plate loaded, it has a plate stack but they are numbered 1-20, think its 10kg a plate?

is there a size difference to the legs?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Incredible Bulk said:


> Not spamming at all mate
> 
> Leg extension isnt plate loaded, it has a plate stack but they are numbered 1-20, think its 10kg a plate?
> 
> is there a size difference to the legs?


I'm with ya, my calf raise is like that.

No size difference at all, which I find strange tbh. Although I have just though, when squatting its always my weaker legs knee that hurts, which is why I now just hack squat. Is my left leg just knackered?!?!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Try doing staggered leg presses, you switch the dominant leg half way though?

lats n biceps

chins

10,8,8

close grip pulldowns

95kg - 10 reps B

95kg - 8 reps B

90kg - 8 reps B

Reverse grip pulldowns (plate loader)

110kg - 12 reps B

110kg - 10 reps B

80kg - 12 reps B

EZ cable curls

70kg - 10 reps B

70kg - 10 reps B

65kg - 12 reps B

reverse ez curls

40kg - 12 reps A

40kg - 12 reps B

40kg - 12 reps B

Preacher ez curls

25kg - 12 reps A

25kg - 10 reps B

20kg - 10 reps B

Weekly weigh in - 17 stone (108.1kg)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'm pleased/proud/over the moon to be able to say I am now a sponsored athlete for the clothing range Beyond Failure.










I now part of a team consisting of top names in UK bodybuilding such as IFBB Pro Paul George, Paul Robertshaw, IFBB Pro Nana Manu, Nathan Robertson, Lee Alcorn, Ryan Cartwright, Chris Walsh, Joe Lyon, UKM member ElfinTan (Tania George) as well as MMA fighter Andy Green and powerlifter Chris Glover.

Check out the clothing range at www.beyondfailure.co.uk

Use the code (in caps) AARONFRIEND for 15% off your orders.

I love their clothing range and the best thing about it all is that they have great clothing gear that doesn't cost the earth whilst not sacrificing on quality.

To top it all off...just bought the BEEF magazine today and seen my pics and write up in there for my class win at the UKBFF South Coast inters 90kg+

Happy days all round!


----------



## OJay

Pleased for ya mate saw the pics an good write up in there today too

Nice when the hard work pays off


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers ojay!!

chest

hammer strength - chest press

last week was 220kg for 6.....

230kg - 13 reps lmao A

240kg - 7 reps A

230kg - 3 reps C

220kg - 7 reps

oh my days lol... went for 230kg and ended up hitting it out of the park. I was being spotted so added drive to see how far i could push it, no more room on the plate pins and had to have someone hold them on when the bars moved

Hammer strength - incline press

1st time i've used this and i LOVE IT!

80kg - 8 reps A

90kg - 6 reps B

80kg - 7 reps B

80kg - 7 reps B

DB Flys

30kg - 6 reps A

30kg - 6 reps A

Cable crossovers

30kg - 12 reps A

35kg - 12 reps A

Great workout, chest as thick as air balloons


----------



## Galtonator

Nice work mate. Sorry i didn't introduce myself at Bognor when i tapped you on the shoulder to let you know about the spare seats.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ahhh that was you lol......


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back/Biceps

bent rows

155kg - 8 reps A

155KG - 7 REPS B

150KG - 8 REPS B

140KG - 8 REPS B

1 ARM ROWS HAMMER STRENGTH

100KG - BOMB

90KG - 8 REPS B

85KG - 7 REPS B

80KG - 8 REPS B

DB ROWS

60KG - 8 REPS A

60KG - 8 REPS A

DEADS

230KG - 1 REP BOMB C

220KG - 6 REPS A

200KG- 6 REPS B

Jump too far, 225kg next week

EZ CURLS

65KG - 6 REPS B

65KG - 6 REPS B

60KG - 7 REPS B

DB CURLS

27.5KG - 6 REPS B

25KG - 6 REPS B

25KG - 6 REPS B


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs

decided to have a heavy day today

SQUATS

220kg - 6 reps A

200kg - 6 reps B

180kg - 6 reps B

LEG EXTENSIONS

18 PLATES - 10 REPS B

18 PLATES - 8 REPS B

17 PLATES - 8 REPS C

16 PLATES - 10 REPS B

HAM CURLS

13 PLATES - 12 REPS A

14 PLATES - 10 REPS B

14 PLATES - 8 REPS C

12 PLATES - 10 REPS B

LEG PRESS CALVE RAISES

180KG X 4 X FAILURE

SITTING CALVE RAISES

70KG - 8 REPS B

60KG - 8 REPS B

50KG - 8 REPS A

Done


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lats n biceps

CHINS

12

9

6

LATPULLDOWNS

STACK (105KG)- 12 REPS A

STACK - 10 REPS B

100KG - 10 REPS B

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

95KG - 8 REPS B

90KG - 8 REPS B

85KG - 10 REPS B

EZ CABLE CURLS

STACK (70KG) - 10 REPS A

STACK - 10 REPS B

65KG - 10 REPS

REVERSE EZ CURLS SUPER SETTED WITH DB HAMMER CURLS

45KG - 10 REPS B

45KG - 10 REPS B

40KG - 10 REPS B

HAMMER CURLS SUPPER SETTED WITH R.EZ CURLS

15KG - 3 REPS C

12.5KG - 6 REPS B

DB SPIDER CURLS (OFF PREACHER VERTICAL DOWN)

12.5KG - 10 REPS B

12.5KG - 10 REPS B

Fast and furious session, was short of time but biceps were painfully pumped... so much when i got home to have a shave i couldnt put shaving foam under my chin as my arms were at 90 degrees and unable to bring them closer to my upper arm lol.

Need to play around with a different workout for fridays now as i cant progress with the latpulldown. Will also need to swap out the cable ez curls....

CHINS

1 ARM MACHINE ROWS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

LOW PULLEY ROWS

EZ CABLE CURLS (ON LOW PULLEY ROW STATION)

REVERSE EZ CURLS - HAMMER CURL SUPERSET

SPIDER CURLS

The 1-arm machine rows are on mondays as well but its such an excellent exercise for the lats and middle back.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Riiiighht...chest day!

You thought last week was nutty, ha...nuttin on this week!

Chest press hammer strength

220kg - 6 REPS A

240KG - 6 REPS B (PB)

220KG - 7 REPS B

200KG - 7 REPS B

Smashed it! i had to use thinner 20kg plates to make room on the pins but still maxed it again lol. Craig the gym owner has kindly said that if i can get 10 reps over two sets with 240kg he will buy 25kg plates for me.

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED

Incline hammer strength press

50KG - 8 REPS A

50KG - 8 REPS A

45KG - 8 REPS B

Up on last week again and more room to grow

DB Flys

32.5KG - 6 REPS A

32.5KG - 6 REPS B

CABLE CROSSOVERS

35KG - 12 REPS A

35KG - 12 REPS A

Great workout, numbers all up....


----------



## OJay

One day my chest will be strong  great lifts mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers ojay!

Back n Biceps

BENT ROWS

160KG - 8 REPS A (UP)

155KG - 8 REPS B

150KG - 8 REPS A

1 ARM HAMMER STRENGTH ROWS

95KG - 8 REPS B (UP)

90KG - 8 REPS B

80KG - 8 REPS B

80KG - 8 REPS B

DB ROWS

65KG - 8 REPS A

65KG - 8 REPS B

DEADLIFTS

230KG - 6 REPS A (GOT ONE REP LAST WEEK!)

220KG - 6 REPS B

EZ CURLS

65KG - 6 REPS B

65KG - 6 REPS B

60KG - 6 REPS

DB CURLS

27.5KG - 8 REPS B

25KG - 8 REPS ----> 20KG - 4 REPS

Great session, all up on last week!


----------

